# Seguimento - Março 2007



## Luis França (1 Mar 2007 às 00:43)

Hoje calhou-me a vez.

Por Lisboa com 12º C, céu com algumas nuvens de Noroeste, sem vento.

Uma imagem curiosa no que respeita à distribuição dos sistemas de nuvens:


----------



## Sanxito (1 Mar 2007 às 00:54)

Boas pessoal, por aki começo o mês com 10,2ºc e a humidade a rondar os 100%.


----------



## Kraliv (1 Mar 2007 às 01:44)

Boas,



Neste momento (01.44h)  


Temp 11.1ºC

Humid 90%

Pressão 1024hPa

vento 8.4km/h NW


----------



## Sanxito (1 Mar 2007 às 03:01)

Boas pessoal, por aki sigo com uma ligeira descida da temperatura e registo 9,8ºc


----------



## Kraliv (1 Mar 2007 às 08:42)

Bom dia...dorminhocos  



Os meus registos pelas 06.00h da matina:


Temp 7.7ºC

Humid 90%

Pressão 1024hPa

Vento 1.0km/h W


----------



## mocha (1 Mar 2007 às 09:27)

Bom dia pessoal, por aqui ceu com algumas nuvens ja vou com 13ºC


----------



## Mário Barros (1 Mar 2007 às 10:15)

Por aqui noite marcada por nevoeiro e céu muito nublado.

Tive minima de 8.3ºC (5:32) menos -0.7ºC que a noite passada agora estou com 14.3ºC e humidade em 93%.

A pressão está nos 1025hpa.

O vento está fraco.


----------



## HotSpot (1 Mar 2007 às 10:20)

Eu tive uma minima de 9,1ºC às 6:11. Tenho 1mm de chuva que não faço ideia como caiu....sei que foi por volta das 7:00


----------



## Mago (1 Mar 2007 às 10:25)

Bom dia
Por aqui segue o primeiro dia de Março com 9,2ºC
Céu com nuvens


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (1 Mar 2007 às 10:30)

VRSA

Bons dias pessoal e bem vindo Março!!

Temp_actual: 16.4Cº

Promete ser um dia de calor, practicamente sem nunvens e vento predominante de N.
Espero que esta tarde rode um pouco para E para aquecer mais as coisas!!

De resto tudo normal!! (SubTropical)

Temp da agua do mar com 16.1Cº

Espero que para este mês a partir do dia 20 entremos numa espoca tempestades primaveris e quentes com força!!  

HOTSPOT--A chuva cai da mesma maneira que caem as outras!!


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (1 Mar 2007 às 10:37)

Bom dia caros amigos do forum  O mês de março começou com chuva durante esta noite e madrugada, agora seguimos agora com o céu muito nublado a encoberto na zona entre a Lagoa e Ponta Delgada , nas outras regiões da ilha está mais aberto

Ponta Delgada com 15,5 e 100% de humidade
Nordeste com 16,2 e 73% de humidade


----------



## dj_alex (1 Mar 2007 às 11:08)

Luis França disse:


> Hoje calhou-me a vez.
> 
> Por Lisboa com 12º C, céu com algumas nuvens de Noroeste, sem vento.
> 
> Uma imagem curiosa no que respeita à distribuição dos sistemas de nuvens:






*A frente bem extendida sobre o atlantico....*


----------



## kimcarvalho (1 Mar 2007 às 12:11)

Realmente está um espectaculo esta super-frente! , é pena só nos tocar os seus restos lá para Domingo/2ª-Feira .
Estes próximos dias serão do pessoal do Litoral Norte!  
Por cá noite foi calma, com um ou outro chuvsico disperso e a mínima foi de 7,3ºC.
Neste momento tenho 13,4ºC e 1026 hPa. O céu está nublado.


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (1 Mar 2007 às 12:35)

Actualmente ceu muito nublado a ameaçar alguma chuvinha

16,2º em Ponta Delgada e 17,2º no Nordeste


----------



## Seringador (1 Mar 2007 às 12:53)

kimcarvalho disse:


> Realmente está um espectaculo esta super-frente! , é pena só nos tocar os seus restos lá para Domingo/2ª-Feira .
> Estes próximos dias serão do pessoal do Litoral Norte!
> Por cá noite foi calma, com um ou outro chuvsico disperso e a mínima foi de 7,3ºC.
> Neste momento tenho 13,4ºC e 1026 hPa. O céu está nublado.



Sim é a nossa vez na próxima semana 

Vai ser mais emocionante os dias 6 a 9


----------



## miguel (1 Mar 2007 às 12:55)

Boas
Por Setúbal a mínima foi de 9,4ºC neste momento vou com 16,8ºC e 1025hpa céu pouco nublado...


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (1 Mar 2007 às 13:13)

Dados actuais de São Miguel

Ponta Delgada 17º 96% de humidade vento de 22km/h de oeste

Nordeste 17,8º 70% vento de 5,4km/h  de Nordeste


----------



## Serrano (1 Mar 2007 às 13:59)

Estão 15 graus na zona baixa da Covilhã, com o sol a dominar. A mínima foi 3.2 graus, não esperava que tivesse sido tão baixa... Já estão a prever neve para a Serra no domingo.


----------



## Mago (1 Mar 2007 às 14:02)

Continua-se com céu nublados e algumas abertas
12ºC


----------



## Kraliv (1 Mar 2007 às 15:50)

Boas....



Temp. a chegar aos 18.8ºC pelas 14.10h.
Céu pouco nublado por aqui


----------



## HotSpot (1 Mar 2007 às 16:27)

Máxima de 19,5ºC às 16:17

Céu pouco nublado


----------



## dj_alex (1 Mar 2007 às 16:53)

Só para animar a malta  










> Os últimos 20
> O nascimento de bebés de qualquer espécie é sempre uma feliz notícia. Mas o nascimento de dois bebés de lémure da espécie “Prophitecus coronatus”, que aqui vemos, é algo muito especial para o Zoo de Paris, onde nasceram no final de Janeiro. Tilavo e Manao são os dois mais recentes membros do clube restrito de 20 exemplares da sua espécie existentes em todo o mundo ao abrigo de um programa europeu de reprodução em cativeiro, que os tenta salvar da extinção. A espécie, em apenas se pode ver ainda em cativeiro, em alguns zoos pelo mundo, entre os quais o de Paris. Este tipo de lémure, que apenas atinge três a quatro quilos, é original da floresta de Madagáscar e tem a particularidade de ter um tom de olhos verde, como estes, mas que também podem ser dourados. Foto: DR



fonte:www.publico.pt


----------



## kimcarvalho (1 Mar 2007 às 18:01)

Alex não te sabia esse lado apaixonado pelos lemures!   Tá comico o bicharoco sim senhor! 

Por aqui a temperatura actual é de 14,7ºC e a máxima foi de 16,7ºC às 15:41h. O céu tem vindo tornar-se pouco nublado e neste momento já quase não há nebulosidade.


----------



## Dan (1 Mar 2007 às 18:16)

Céu nublado e 10,5ºC.

Extremos de hoje: 7,7ºC / 12,2ºC


----------



## Angelstorm (1 Mar 2007 às 18:54)

Mais um dia quase primaveril por cá.
Algumas nuvéns durante o dia, agora céu quase limpo.
Valores actuais:
14,1º
70% RH
1025 hPa


----------



## Mago (1 Mar 2007 às 19:21)

Sigo com 9,4ºC com céu muito nublado na iminência de chover.
1023hpa
78%hr


----------



## Fil (1 Mar 2007 às 19:22)

In my house tenho agora 9,6ºC, 71% e 1024 hPa. Muitas nuvens durante o dia mas chuva nem vê-la. A mínima foi de 6,8ºC e a máxima de 11,4ºC.


----------



## Mário Barros (1 Mar 2007 às 19:23)

Por aqui tarde de céu pouco nublado.

A minha máxima foi de 18.1ºC (12:07) agora estou com 13.3ºC e humidade em 87%.

A pressão está nos 1025hpa.

O vento está fraco.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (1 Mar 2007 às 19:56)

Ola amigos... Cá sigo com 11.5ºC, pressao 1015 Hpa, Humidade 57%... Gostei de ver os modelos... Mas temo pelos seguintes!!! A ver vamos!


----------



## jose leça (1 Mar 2007 às 20:29)

Boas, comecei o mês com 12,4ºC, e tive 17,9ºC / 11,3ºC, com muita nebulosidade. A temperatura média de Fevereiro foi de 12,3ºC, creio que um bocado acima dos valores médios de referência, mas não tenho os daddos para o Porto, embora pense que ande pelos 10ºC.


----------



## Minho (1 Mar 2007 às 21:42)

Olá malta do termómetro!

Hoje, por Braga, a nebulosidade foi aumentando ao longo do dia e neste momento já cai algum chuvisco.

Max/Min 14,6/11,0

Temp. Actual : 12,7ºC


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (1 Mar 2007 às 22:04)

BoAS Noites!!! Chaves segue neste momento com 10.7ºC, uma pressao de 1015Hpa, humidade de 70%... Caíram alguns chuviscos ao final do dia!


----------



## Mário Barros (1 Mar 2007 às 22:35)

Por aqui céu limpo.

Estou com 12.6ºC e humidade em 98%.

A pressão está nos 1025hpa.

O vento está fraco.


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (1 Mar 2007 às 22:53)

Boa noite! Aqui em São Miguel seguimos com 16,4º em Ponta Delgada e 17,8º no Nordeste. Céu nublado a ameaçar chuva.

PS: Finalmente chegou a minha estação, amanhã vou levanta-la aos correios


----------



## Kraliv (1 Mar 2007 às 23:58)

Boa noite...pessoal do _tempus_


Quase, quase a terminar mais um dia, ficam os registos:

Temp
Min 7.3ºC   ás 7.12h
Máx 18.8ºC  ás 14.01h


Pressão 
Min 1023hPa  ás 4.29h
Máx 1027hPa ás 22.44

Humid
Min 57%
Máx 92%

Precip.
 0 mm

Vento 
Máx 17.6 km/h ás 13.57h



 




PS. Finalmente Sr. Miguel   

*Viva o Glorioso! Viva o Manuel Bento!*


----------



## Sanxito (2 Mar 2007 às 04:02)

Boas e adeus, pois o morcego também dorme , fico com 11,5ºc


----------



## kimcarvalho (2 Mar 2007 às 07:43)

Bons dias pessoal do termómetro em geral!
E bom dia ao dorminhoco do Kraliv em particular!   

Por cá a noite, meteorologicamente falando foi fresca, a mínima ficou nos 6,3ºC.
Tenho neste momento 8ºC e 1027 hPa.

Bom dia de trabalho a todos, amanhã já é FDS . E as semanas que aí vêm prometem agitação! Até o amigo   nos vai visitar e acho que vai deixar o seu manto branco em locais que muitos já julgavam impossível este Inverno. 

@ Miguel Minhoto: Até que enfim que chega a dita da estação!! , Grande odisseia que é para chegar ai uma encomenda! Até parece o Alentejo profundo . Por isso cada vez falam mais aí o "amaricano" e por aqui o "espanhuel"


----------



## Kraliv (2 Mar 2007 às 08:20)

kimcarvalho disse:


> Bons dias pessoal do termómetro em geral!
> E bom dia ao dorminhoco do Kraliv em particular!
> ...




    


É pá...cum catano    tenho que mudar de relógio  


Bom dia...malta do _tempus_ 

Céu nublado aqui pela Ravessa, com o sol a querer espreitar.


A Temp desceu aos 8.1ºC durante a noite, neste momento:

Temp 11.4ºC

Humid 85%

Pressão 1027hPA

Vento  - -



Votos de bom fds 
 



Ah... e apareçam ali para os lados de Elvas...deve haver manifestação pela maternidade, o Kim madrugou pelo forum


----------



## mocha (2 Mar 2007 às 09:27)

bom dia pessoal, ja vou com 14ºC e pareçe que tão uns 24 
ceu pouco nublado por aqui. um bom fim de semana a todos


----------



## Senador (2 Mar 2007 às 10:25)

Temperatura: 15.9ºC
Humidade: 82%
Vento: 21.6 km/h WSW
Wind Chill: 10.7ºC
Ponto de Orvalho: 12.8ºC
Precip. 24h: 0.5mm
Precip. total: 226.8mm (2007)


----------



## kimcarvalho (2 Mar 2007 às 10:55)

mocha disse:


> bom dia pessoal, ja vou com 14ºC e pareçe que tão uns 24
> ceu pouco nublado por aqui. um bom fim de semana a todos



Mocha!  Melhor da gripe!?  

Por aqui vamos com 13,7ºC e manhã com alguma nebulosidade.


----------



## Dan (2 Mar 2007 às 11:22)

Céu nublado durante toda a manhã, mínima de 9,3ºC e 11,9ºC por agora.


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (2 Mar 2007 às 11:38)

Bom dia Pessoal

Aqui céu encoberto, mas ainda não choveu. Neste momento 16,4º e 99% de humidade em Ponta Delgada. No Nordeste 17º


Já tenho a estação finalmente   Logo já a vou por a funcionar. Dados sempre fresquinhos da Vila da Lagoa freguesia de Santa Cruz.


----------



## Mário Barros (2 Mar 2007 às 12:09)

Por aqui noite de céu limpo aumento gradualmente de neblusidade durante a madrugada.

A minha minima foi 12.1ºC e agora estou com 18.4ºC a humidade em 70%.

A pressão está nos 1026hpa.

O vento está fraco.


----------



## Serrano (2 Mar 2007 às 14:16)

Céu muito nublado na Covilhã, com 13.5 graus na zona baixa da cidade. Durante a noite, a temperatura desceu até 4.8 graus.


----------



## Kraliv (2 Mar 2007 às 14:23)

Boa tarde  



Céu muito nublado com algumas abertas de vez em quando  


A Temp nos 18.9ºC às 13.19 , Pressão a 1026hPa


Actual:

Temp 18.1ºC

Humid 65%

Pressão 1026hPA

Vento 3.2km/h W


----------



## Rog (2 Mar 2007 às 14:38)

Boas por aqui 21ºC; céu nublado. 1029hpa


Ao remexer nos arquivos antigos do Diário de Notícias da Madeira, encontrei esta preciosidade publicada a 2 de Março de 1877... dados do Funchal e Lisboa de meteorologia...


----------



## mocha (2 Mar 2007 às 15:07)

1877?   grande reliquia


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (2 Mar 2007 às 15:54)

Boas Meteo Loucos! As temperaturas estão incrivelmente altas... Chaves está neste momento com 14.5ºC, 1015Hpa de pressao e uma humidade em torno dos 77%... Céu mto nublado, vento moderado... Apartir de segunda as temp caem! Dia de estreia do boletim meteo na RTP:P... Vamos ter neve no novo mapa??? Era bom, logo a estreiar! Chaves continua a princesa de Tras-os-Montes! Linda linda linda...


----------



## Mago (2 Mar 2007 às 16:06)

Boa Tarde
Por aqui dia 11,3ºC céu com muitas nuvens


----------



## Fil (2 Mar 2007 às 16:07)

Pois aqui um pouco mais para este tenho uns nada famosos 14,0ºC, depois de uma máxima de 14,8ºC. O céu está muito nublado, o que fez a mínima ficar em modestos 8,7ºC...


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (2 Mar 2007 às 17:50)

Boa tarde pessoal da meteorologia! Finalmente um entrevalinho para deixar registos  

Por aqui continuamos com céu encoberto mas sem chuva todo o dia. A humidade em Ponta Delgada está no ponto de saturação 100%, a temperatura todo o dia foi de 16,5º e assim se mantém. Vento de sudoeste a 32,8 km/h. No Nordeste a humidade está nos 88%, o vento tb de sudoeste mas a 12,2 km/h e a temperatura mais amena com 17,9º.


----------



## Santos (2 Mar 2007 às 19:08)

Boa tarde,

Por aqui o céu está a ficar muito nublado, a temperatura encontra-se nos 13.8ºC e a pressão em 1024 hpa


----------



## Mário Barros (2 Mar 2007 às 19:57)

Por aqui tarde de céu limpo.

Tive máxima de 18ºC


----------



## ACalado (2 Mar 2007 às 20:05)

boas pessoal por fim consegui arranjar um tempinho pois esta semana foi muito complicada por aqui estao 11.7ºc com 1021mb irei por a camara online novamente e desculpem a quem tentou ver e nao conseguiu pois esta semana nao estive por casa  
abraços


----------



## kimcarvalho (2 Mar 2007 às 20:13)

spiritmind disse:


> boas pessoal por fim consegui arranjar um tempinho pois esta semana foi muito complicada por aqui estao 11.7ºc com 1021mb irei por a camara online novamente e desculpem a quem tentou ver e nao conseguiu pois esta semana nao estive por casa
> abraços



Fogo Spiritmind! E eu a pensar que era da minha ligação!  
Já reinstalei o windows, formatei o disco 3 vezes, levei o computador à casa, colocaram tudo de novo até a caixa foi renovada com a respectiva fonte de alimentação. Estiveram cá 4 técnicos da PT a medir a linha, mudaram a cablagem, ainda assim não dando decidi vender a casa e comprar noutro local a pensar ser melhor o sinal ADSL e nada sempre sem conseguir visualizar a tua webcam e afinal eras tu que tinhas aí um fio desligado!  
    Está tudo bem contigo spirit!  

Por cá máxima foi de 18,1ºC (hoje já andei apenas de camisa! ). Neste momento tenho 12,3ºC e 1026 hPa.


----------



## ACalado (2 Mar 2007 às 20:17)

kimcarvalho disse:


> Fogo Spiritmind! E eu a pensar que era da minha ligação!
> Já reinstalei o windows, formatei o disco 3 vezes, levei o computador à casa, colocaram tudo de novo até a caixa foi renovada com a respectiva fonte de alimentação. Estiveram cá 4 técnicos da PT a medir a linha, mudaram a cablagem, ainda assim não dando decidi vender a casa e comprar noutro local a pensar ser melhor o sinal ADSL e nada sempre sem conseguir visualizar a tua webcam e afinal eras tu que tinhas aí um fio desligado!
> Está tudo bem contigo spirit!
> 
> Por cá máxima foi de 18,1ºC (hoje já andei apenas de camisa! ). Neste momento tenho 12,3ºC e 1026 hPa.



boas kim epá fizeste isso tudo, bastava ligar o webcam xp  para a proxima já sabes   comigo esta tudo bem espero que ctg tambem  isto agora acabou-se as férias agora passo mais tempo fora de casa


----------



## kimcarvalho (2 Mar 2007 às 20:20)

spiritmind disse:


> boas kim epá fizeste isso tudo, bastava ligar o webcam xp  para a proxima já sabes   comigo esta tudo bem espero que ctg tambem  isto agora acabou-se as férias agora passo mais tempo fora de casa




Então tens de dar o litro para estares à altura dos 2500 Euros que agora passas a ganhar!


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (2 Mar 2007 às 20:47)

Boas Noites! Em Chaves já chove!  Nuvens baixas... Nevoeiro! Temperatura actual 12.2ºC, Humidade: 77%...


----------



## Dan (2 Mar 2007 às 20:56)

Céu nublado e 11,5ºC.

Extremos de hoje: 7,3ºC / 15,1ºC


----------



## Zoelae (2 Mar 2007 às 21:21)

Este inverno é para esquecer. Para quem diz que vai haver arrefecimento...só se forem buscar uns cubos de gelo ao Espaço...estes dias têm sido mto quentes...


----------



## Rog (2 Mar 2007 às 22:07)

Boas, por aqui céu nublado 1029hpa

Mais uma relíquia do DN Madeira:
(Pressão: 771mm = 1027hpa
Pressão: 760mm = 1014hpa)


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (2 Mar 2007 às 22:14)

Boa noite. 

Por cá céu encoberto e chuva fraca.

Estão 16,3º em Ponta Delgada e 16,8º no Nordeste. 

Aqui em Santa Cruz da Lagoa 17,6º e 83% de Humidade. Hoje começou a funcionar a minha estação


----------



## miguel (2 Mar 2007 às 22:15)

Por aqui a mínima foi de 9,8ºC...

durante o dia o céu foi ficando  sempre mais nublado até cobrir por completo para o fim da tarde a máxima foi de 17,9ºC...

Neste momento tenho 15,0ºC pressão nos 1026hpa e céu muito nublado.


----------



## Dan (2 Mar 2007 às 22:49)

10,8ºC e chuva.


----------



## Mário Barros (2 Mar 2007 às 23:51)

Por aqui céu muito nublado.

Estou com 14.5ºC humidade em 95%.

A pressão nos 1025hpa.

O vento fraco.


----------



## Minho (3 Mar 2007 às 00:31)

Rogpacheco disse:


> Boas, por aqui céu nublado 1029hpa
> 
> Mais uma relíquia do DN Madeira:
> (Pressão: 771mm = 1027hpa
> Pressão: 760mm = 1014hpa)





Espectáculo  

Uma previsão com quase 130 anos e bem mais explícita e científica que as actuais, parece que andamos para trás com aqueles desenhos ridículos que agora põem nos jornais....


Melgaço, chuvisco, 14.2ºC


----------



## Mago (3 Mar 2007 às 01:07)

Por aqui 9,5ºC , nevoeiro
98% humidade
1025hpa

Rogpacheco boas reliquias sim senhora eu gosto muito de ver coisas e jornais antigos.

Miguel parabens pela tua estação que marca e modelo compraste?


----------



## Sanxito (3 Mar 2007 às 07:30)

Bom dia dorminhocos, hoje aki o morcego antecipou-se ao kraliv e ao kim ...
Por aki sigo com céu nublado e 14,4ºc...


----------



## Kraliv (3 Mar 2007 às 10:38)

Bom dia...,  


Hoje tava complicado  "acordar"



Bem, ontem depois da hora do jantar começou a ficar um nevoeiro bastante cerrado....vamos lá ver se logo não faz igual e estraga a possibilidade de ver o Eclipse  


A temp desceu até aos 6.8ºC duarante a madrugada.


Dados actuais (10.30):

Temp 15.1ºC   

Humid 77%

Pressão 1027hPA

Vento 2.1km/h NE


----------



## Dan (3 Mar 2007 às 10:48)

12,4ºC e céu nublado.

Mínima de 11,0ºC.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (3 Mar 2007 às 11:34)

Ola Amigos! Estão 16ºC em Chaves! Ta a chover desde as choveu toda a noite embora com fraca intensidade! No sitio do IM já mencionam a meteo na TV


----------



## jose leça (3 Mar 2007 às 11:54)

Bom dia, por aqui registei a mínima mais alta do ano, com 14,2ºC. Neste momento sigo com 15,3ºC, céu encoberto. Adeus eclipse!


----------



## Mário Barros (3 Mar 2007 às 12:12)

Por aqui céu muito nublado.

Estou com 17.4ºC e humidade em 60%.

A pressão está nos 1025hpa.

O vento está fraco.


----------



## miguel (3 Mar 2007 às 13:06)

Boas por aqui a mínima foi de 11,8ºC neste momento já tenho a máxima do ano até agora com 19,0ºC  1025hpa céu nublado mas com sol agora...


----------



## Sanxito (3 Mar 2007 às 13:10)

Boa tarde pessoal.
Bem o meu termómetro se não está maluco pouco falta, regista agora 21,7ºc e já esteve nos 22,1ºc...


----------



## Mário Barros (3 Mar 2007 às 13:59)

Acabei de atingir a minha máxima do ano estou com 19.1ºC até agora vamos lá ver como vai ser o resto da tarde


----------



## miguel (3 Mar 2007 às 13:59)

Acho que a minha máxima já foi atingida pelas 13:13 com 19,1ºC novo máximo do ano por aqui...neste momento muito sol e 18,0ºC...


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (3 Mar 2007 às 14:02)

Boa tarde, aqui em São Miguel acordamos com uma manhã cinzenta mas agora o céu está azul e o sol brilha, está um pouco de vento aqui em Santa Cruz da Lagoa

Na minha estação estou com 17,6º e 86% de humidade a minima foi de 16.4º aqui na Lagoa

Em Ponta Delgada e no Nordeste tinhamos ao meio dia 16,3º e 17,3º


----------



## Minho (3 Mar 2007 às 14:44)

Melgaço, 15,7ºC... algum chuvisco durante a manhã...

Neste momento:


----------



## kimcarvalho (3 Mar 2007 às 16:00)

MiguelMinhoto disse:


> Boa tarde, aqui em São Miguel acordamos com uma manhã cinzenta mas agora o céu está azul e o sol brilha, está um pouco de vento aqui em Santa Cruz da Lagoa
> 
> *Na minha estação estou com 17,6º e 86% de humidade a minima foi de 16.4º aqui na Lagoa*
> 
> (...)



 Até que enfim!!  E o gostinho que dá poder dizer "Na minha estção!"   



Minho disse:


> Melgaço, 15,7ºC... algum chuvisco durante a manhã...
> 
> Neste momento:



Opá tu estás é na Inglaterra ou nos Açores, isso não pode ser no mesmo Portugal Continental onde me encontro !  
Olha aqui a diferença!  






Por cá a madrugada foi de nevoeiro denso e húmido. A mínima foi de 7,5ºC.
Tenho neste momento 17,3ºC, que até agora é a máxima do fia!.
O céu, como se pode ver na foto está limpo e tenho  1024hPa.
Só resta saber se à noite teremos novamente a visita do amigo nevoeiro!


----------



## Minho (3 Mar 2007 às 16:15)

kimcarvalho disse:


> Até que enfim!!  E o gostinho que dá poder dizer "Na minha estção!"
> 
> 
> 
> ...



    
Realmente parece impossível... o nosso clima é mesmo muito diversificado 

Pois olha, tu vais poder ver o eclipse ao vivo e eu vai ter de ver por um webcast


----------



## Dan (3 Mar 2007 às 16:33)

14,9ºC e céu nublado mas com algum sol.

Extremos do dia: 11,0ºC / 15,7ºC 

O dia de hoje é o mais quente deste ano com e um valor médio já mais próprio de Maio que de Março.


----------



## Fil (3 Mar 2007 às 16:49)

Em minha casa também é o dia mais quente do ano, com uma mínima de 10,2ºC e máxima de 15,3ºC. Agora 14,3ºC e céu muito nublado.

Grandes relíquias Rog


----------



## tozequio (3 Mar 2007 às 17:54)

Boa tarde pessoal, por aqui mínima de 12.9ºC e máxima de 14.9ºC e o céu finalmente apresenta algumas abertas, já não se vê o Sol por aqui desde Quarta-feira, mas apenas choveu ontem ao fim da tarde e início da noite e pela madrugada dentro (mas sem ser contínuo e de forma não muito intensa).

Entretanto neste momento tenho 14.2ºC


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (3 Mar 2007 às 18:05)

Boa tarde. Por aqui agora céu muito nublado e aguaceiros fracos.

Aqui em Santa Cruz da Lagoa a temperatura tem descido ao longo da tarde agora estou com 14,4º e 76% de humidade. Em Ponta Delgada estamos com 15,2º e no Nordeste 16º


----------



## Minho (3 Mar 2007 às 18:32)

Melgaço, 14.9ºC

Neste momento o céu muito nublado e apresenta-se muito escuro a Oeste, não deve tardar muito para chover. Vento fraco com algumas rajadas moderadas.


----------



## kimcarvalho (3 Mar 2007 às 18:35)

Boas!  

A máxima que registei aqui foi de 17,4ºC  

Neste momento já escurece e a temp. actual é de 15,2ºC e descendo.


----------



## Mário Barros (3 Mar 2007 às 18:42)

Por aqui tarde com céu pouco nublado.

A minha máxima das maximas foi atingida cheguei aos 19.5ºC (15:14) agora estou com 14.3ºC e humidade em 77%.

A pressão está nos 1023hpa.

O vento está nulo/fraco.

Aqui fica o final de tarde


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (3 Mar 2007 às 18:54)

Boas Noites! Aqui seguimos com 12.4ºC, Pressao 1022Hpa, Humidade de 78%... Chuva fraca de manha. mto nublado o resto do dia... Nuestros hermanos advertem para uma "bajada" notavel das temperaturas apartir de segunda... Caindo mais la para quinta! Será que vamos ter frio em Março!


----------



## Santos (3 Mar 2007 às 19:04)

Por aqui céu muito pouco nublado (praticamente limpo), 13.1ºC e 1021 hpa


----------



## Mago (3 Mar 2007 às 19:43)

Ola
Por aqui minima de 9ºC e máxima de 15,1ºC, céu pouco nublado, tarde de primavera
1025hpa

Final da tarde aqui numa zona já fora da cidade, foto de telemovel


----------



## Fil (3 Mar 2007 às 19:57)

Por cá o céu está agora menos nublado o que me leva a pensar que talvez se bata a mínima do dia antes das 00h. Neste momento tenho 11,4ºC, 63% e 1025 hPa.

Hoje na costa mediterrânica em Espanha (MeteoClimatic):






Parecem temperaturas mais própias de um clima tropical...


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (3 Mar 2007 às 20:54)

Boa noite. Noite com nublusidade a diminuir.

Aqui na minha estação em Santa Cruz da Lagoa estou agora com 13,8º e 68% de humidade. 

Em Ponta Delgada e Nordeste 12º


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (3 Mar 2007 às 22:06)

Agora aqui estamos com ceu muito nublado, que não deixa ver a lua.

Na minha estação aqui em Santa Cruz da Lagoa, estamos com 13,3º
e 64% de humidade
ás 20h tinhamos 13,4º em Ponta Delgada e 11,7º no Nordeste


----------



## miguel (3 Mar 2007 às 22:11)

Aqui a máxima foi de 19,1ºC a mais alta do ano neste momento vou com 12,3ºC e 1022hpa céu limpinho uma lua linda com eclipse


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (3 Mar 2007 às 22:49)

Sortudos... Cá não se ve lua nem eclipse... Ceu encuberto!  Chaves segue com 9.1 ºC e 75% Humidade!!! Tirem fotos!!! LOL...


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (3 Mar 2007 às 23:51)

Por hoje me despeço com 12,4º e 63% de Humidade aqui em Santa Cruz da Lagoa. 

Amanhã vamos ter bom tempo por aqui segundo a tendencia da minha estação meteorologica 

Boa noite a todos amigos metorologicos!   

É bom eclipse lunar


----------



## Mário Barros (4 Mar 2007 às 00:05)

Por aqui céu pouco nublado até a pouco agora a neblusidade está a aumentar gradualmente.

Estou com 11.7ºC e humidade em 95%.

A pressão está nos 1020hpa.

O vento está fraco.


----------



## Kraliv (4 Mar 2007 às 01:15)

Olá..olá  


Andou tudo na lua, não????   


Ontem já era   e tive:

Temp
Min 6.8ºC
Máx 17.8ºC

Humid
Min 66%
Máx 92%

Pressão
Min1022hPa
Máx 1027hPa

Vento Máx 9Km/h

 



E por cá, ao contrário da estação do Miguel pelos Açores e segundo a tendência da minha estação meteorologica, amanhã chove  

Temp actual, 10.8ºC
Pressão 1021hPa ( baixando)



Inté mais logo


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (4 Mar 2007 às 08:51)

Bom dia amigos! A mínima em Chaves foi de 8.8ºC... Já estou de viagem para Lx, aqui em Vila Real estão 9ºC as 8:50... Agora que chega o frio, tenho k descer para Lx! Ainda por cima não vi nada de eclipse! Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr... Amanha... Meteo na RTP às 7:15! Vai tudo madrugar!!!   Tenho sensação de frio!


----------



## kimcarvalho (4 Mar 2007 às 09:03)

Bom dia!  

A noite, felizmente após o eclipse, foi de nevoeiro cerrado (que permanece até ao momento). Por isso a mínima fez-se notar, 6,7ºC.
Neste momento registo 9,8ºC com 1021 hPa (a pressão desceu ainda um bocado e já tive 1020).






E para sentirem o que é uma verdadeira manhã de Domingo no Alentejo em plena cidade (privilégios de quem vive num bairro nos limites urbanos ).

[MEDIA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UFJ9XrR8un4[/MEDIA]


----------



## Kraliv (4 Mar 2007 às 09:46)

Boas  

Mas vocês não dormem????   Hoje é Domigo  

Por cá o nevoeiro (como o do Kim) já era , mas vai estando muito nublado (nuvens baixas) com abertas  

A Temp desceu aos 8.8ºC pelas 6.17h e a Pressão estave nos 1020hPa



Actual:

Temp 14.2ºC

Humid  78%

Pressão 1022hPa


Vento 3.2 SW



 



PS: Boa viagem para o Flaviense


----------



## Mário Barros (4 Mar 2007 às 10:10)

Por aqui noite de céu muito nublado após o auge do eclipse neste momento mantem-se igual.

A minha minima foi de 11.6ºC (0:00) agora estou com 16.1ºC e humidade em 75%.

A pressão está nos 1019hpa.

O vento está nulo/fraco.


----------



## HotSpot (4 Mar 2007 às 10:18)

Ontem:

Máxima 21.7 ºC (15:20)
Mínima 12.4 ºC (23:57)

Hoje: (até às 10:20)

Máxima 18.4 ºC (9:51)
Mínima 12.1 ºC (0:29)


----------



## Dan (4 Mar 2007 às 10:24)

kimcarvalho disse:


> Bom dia!
> 
> A noite, felizmente após o eclipse, foi de nevoeiro cerrado (que permanece até ao momento). Por isso a mínima fez-se notar, 6,7ºC.
> Neste momento registo 9,8ºC com 1021 hPa (a pressão desceu ainda um bocado e já tive 1020).
> ...



É a Primavera, com os passarinhos a chilrear logo pela manhã  

Céu nublado e 12,4ºC.

Mínima de 8,2ºC.


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (4 Mar 2007 às 10:47)

Bom Dia 

Aqui em Santa Cruz da Lagoa, o dia amanheceu com sol e algumas nuvens, mas fria.  

A minima foi de 10,9º , agora sigo com 12,5º e 67% de humidade


----------



## tozequio (4 Mar 2007 às 11:18)

Boas pessoal, por aqui uma manhã tipicamente de Inverno com chuva mais ou menos constante. Mínima de 11.3ºC e neste momento 12.3ºC


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (4 Mar 2007 às 11:29)

Aqui a temperatura continua a subir. Agora 13º e sol aqui na Lagoa


Ás 10h do continente estavam 11,9º em Ponta Delgada e 11,1º no Nordeste


----------



## Mário Barros (4 Mar 2007 às 11:48)

Por aqui ja está a chuvsicar estou com 14.6ºC e humdiade em 68%.


----------



## tozequio (4 Mar 2007 às 12:05)

Por aqui continua a chuva e neste momento mínima do dia com 10.9ºC.


----------



## tozequio (4 Mar 2007 às 12:35)

Por aqui continua a chuva e também a descida da temperatura   10.4ºC neste momento (estou a ver que ainda vou dar um saltinho ao Marão hoje    )


----------



## miguel (4 Mar 2007 às 13:16)

Boas por aqui a mínima foi de 11,1ºC neste momento tenho 16,3ºC, 1019hpa e chuviscos


----------



## tozequio (4 Mar 2007 às 13:51)

9.1ºC e continua a chuva


----------



## miguel (4 Mar 2007 às 14:09)

Aqui agora 15,7ºC a máxima penso que já foi feita as 11:47 com 17,6ºC neste momento ainda chuvisca sem parar


----------



## miguel (4 Mar 2007 às 14:39)

Temperatura em queda agora 14,4ºC chuva fraca e persistente 1019hpa...


----------



## Kraliv (4 Mar 2007 às 14:40)

Boas,



Por aqui ainda não chove..mas deve vir.


Neste momento

Temp 16.8ºC

Pressão 1019hPA


----------



## Dan (4 Mar 2007 às 15:02)

Chuva e 8,9ºC.

Extremos de hoje: 8,2ºC / 12,7ºC


----------



## miguel (4 Mar 2007 às 15:05)

13,8ºC e chuva 1019hpa...


----------



## Fil (4 Mar 2007 às 15:21)

Aqui a temperatura também desce a bom ritmo desde a chegada da frente fria, agora tenho 7,7ºC que é a mínima do dia. A máxima foi ás 11:24 com 13,8ºC. Muito vento também de NW, tive uma rajada máxima de 47,1 kmh.


----------



## ACalado (4 Mar 2007 às 15:40)

Por aqui chove e vento muito forte temperatura em descida 7ºc


----------



## Mário Barros (4 Mar 2007 às 15:52)

spiritmind disse:


> Por aqui chove e vento muito forte temperatura em descida 7ºc



Podes crer na tua webcam nota-se bem o vento   

Por aqui o céu está pouco nublado estou com 13.2ºC e humidade em 65% o vento acalmou tá fraco/moderado a pressão está nos 1020hpa registei ao todo 2 mm.


----------



## tozequio (4 Mar 2007 às 16:01)

Mário Barros disse:


> Podes crer na tua webcam nota-se bem o vento
> 
> Por aqui o céu está pouco nublado estou com *1.2ºC *e humidade em 65% o vento acalmou tá fraco/moderado a pressão está nos 1020hpa registei ao todo 2 mm.



Está fresquinho aí em Lx  

Entretanto por aqui o Sol surgiu, e a temperatura voltou a subir. Neste momento algumas abertas e quase a máxima do dia com 12.1ºC


----------



## Mário Barros (4 Mar 2007 às 16:03)

tozequio disse:


> Está fresquinho aí em Lx



Ops já emendei   acontece aos melhores


----------



## Fil (4 Mar 2007 às 16:07)

Aqui a descida da temperatura abrandou bastante e já quase não desce. Agora 7,4ºC, 78% e 1018 hPa. Até ao momento cairam 4,3 mm.

Já viram, uma estação meteorológica em Loriga (Serra da Estrela a 770m)
http://www.wunderground.com/weatherstation/WXDailyHistory.asp?ID=IDSERRAD1


----------



## kimcarvalho (4 Mar 2007 às 16:38)

Boas pessoal.



Fil disse:


> Aqui a descida da temperatura abrandou bastante e já quase não desce. Agora 7,4ºC, 78% e 1018 hPa. Até ao momento cairam 4,3 mm.
> 
> Já viram, uma estação meteorológica em Loriga (Serra da Estrela a 770m)
> http://www.wunderground.com/weatherstation/WXDailyHistory.asp?ID=IDSERRAD1



Fil 2680ft, são exactamente 816,864 m! 


Por aqui já chove e bem    . Depois de uma noite de eclipse de céu limpo e brilhante quem havia de dizer!  

A máxima já foi alcançada, por volta das 14h com 16,1ºC. Neste momento a temp. cai a bom ritmo e já vou com 12ºC. A pressão também vai descendo,tenho 1020 hPa.


----------



## Kraliv (4 Mar 2007 às 17:03)

Boas,  



Por aqui tem   (0.5mm) atá ao momento.

A Temp baixou quase 4ºC desde as 15.00h (15.5ºC)

Estou com 11.6ºC agora. Tive uma máxima de 18.0ºC às 14.41

O vento é que aumentou bastante mesmo, registei à pouco 36.2km/h

A Pressão subiu aos 1022hPa (1020hPa às 15.00h)


----------



## Mago (4 Mar 2007 às 20:00)

Tempo de chuva
precipitação: 7mm
Agora o céu parece começar a retirar as nuvens
maxima de 11,3ºC
Agora 6,9ºC , arrefeceu bastante
1020hpa
Rajada Máxima do Vento 60km/hr às 14:48


----------



## Mário Barros (4 Mar 2007 às 21:09)

Por aqui final de tarde com céu pouco nublado e assim se mantêm.

A minha máxima foi de 16.5ºC (10:50) e agora estou com 10.5ºC a temperatura encontra-se mais baixa do que eu estava a espera  a humidade está nos 75%.

A pressão está nos 1024hpa.

O vento está nulo/fraco.


----------



## miguel (4 Mar 2007 às 21:42)

Boas aqui a máxima foi de 17,6ºC a meio da manha a partir do meio dia começou a chuviscar e ficou assim com mais ou menos intensidade até meio da tarde depois ficou pouco nublado mas frio agora tenho 11,6ºC e 1024hpa céu limpo e viva o Leiria


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (4 Mar 2007 às 21:56)

Boa Noite . Aqui em Santa Cruz da Lagoa tivemos uma máxima de 17 graus. A tarde tive um inicio com sol, mas depois encobriu para agora voltar a abrir.

Está algum vento. Agora vou com 14º e 59% de humidade.

Ás 20h estavam 13º em Ponta Delgada e 10,8º no Nordeste.


----------



## ajrebelo (4 Mar 2007 às 22:50)

boas

o meu dia foi muito ocupado pois tive a pintar a sala  

bem o dia começou com o sol coberto de nuvens, por volta do meio dia a chuva entrou com algum vento a mistura, as 16 horas parou de chover e  o sol brilhou por algumas horas.

não tenho registo de temp mas a maxima deve ter andado pelos 16º / 17º

abraços meteo


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (4 Mar 2007 às 23:15)

Boas amigos... Chaves lá ficou, estou de volta a Sintra! Estou com 8.0ºC e humidade de 60%... Importa dizer que na viagem apanhei mta chuva entre Amarante e Coimbra... Em Lx já não chovia as 15:30 quando cheguei... Havia até grandes lençois de água na A1 na zona do Grijó! Em Chaves choveu toda a tarde segundo os meus pais com intensidade moderada! É ja amanha... às 7:15 todos agarrados ao ecran... LOL Boa Noite


----------



## Mário Barros (4 Mar 2007 às 23:23)

Flaviense21 disse:


> Boas amigos... Chaves lá ficou, estou de volta a Sintra! Estou com 8.0ºC e humidade de 60%... Importa dizer que na viagem apanhei mta chuva entre Amarante e Coimbra... Em Lx já não chovia as 15:30 quando cheguei... Havia até grandes lençois de água na A1 na zona do Grijó! Em Chaves choveu toda a tarde segundo os meus pais com intensidade moderada! É ja amanha... às 7:15 todos agarrados ao ecran... LOL Boa Noite



Podes crer que será   

Estou com 11.3ºC


----------



## Mago (5 Mar 2007 às 00:02)

Aqui a temperatura descer brutalmente ate aos 3,6ºC
céu pouco nublado
1025hpa


----------



## Fil (5 Mar 2007 às 00:02)

Eu já meti o despertador para as 07h  

Aqui em Brigantia City depois de uns sobe e desce na temperatura, tenho agora 4,1ºC com céu com poucas nuvens.


----------



## Fernando_ (5 Mar 2007 às 00:11)

Mário Barros disse:


> Por aqui ja está a chuvsicar estou com 14.6ºC e humdiade em 68%.



Boa foto  

Aquí céu nublado, temperatura ainda alta, *10.7º*, *53%* humidade

O vento do oeste provocó foëhn na costa mediterránea, máximas de *29º* em Murcia e Elche (Alicante), *27º* também em Bilbao


----------



## miguel (5 Mar 2007 às 00:27)

Vou agora com 9,6ºC e 1027hpa que grande subida de pressão em pouco tempo ao inicio da tarde tinha 1019hpa sou mais um com o despertador ligado para as 7:12


----------



## Fil (5 Mar 2007 às 00:27)

O Mário tem aí uma bela vista de casa! Não tens uma foto dessa vista do dia 29Jan2006?

Á pouco disse que estavam poucas nuvens mas agora começou a nublar e já há bastantes nuvens no céu. Temperatura de 3,8ºC.

Hoje existe uma diferença termica bastante acentuada entre o oeste e o leste da peninsula.


----------



## Mário Barros (5 Mar 2007 às 00:37)

Fil disse:


> O Mário tem aí uma bela vista de casa! Não tens uma foto dessa vista do dia 29Jan2006?
> 
> Á pouco disse que estavam poucas nuvens mas agora começou a nublar e já há bastantes nuvens no céu. Temperatura de 3,8ºC.
> 
> Hoje existe uma diferença termica bastante acentuada entre o oeste e o leste da peninsula.



Pois tenho     á bocado só não coloquei o por do sol porque achei que eram fotos a mais para um só dia    a minha máquina só veio na passada quinta-feira se não tinha fotos de 29 de Janeiro claro  

Por aqui tou com 9.1ºC   e humidade em 78%.

A pressão está nos 1028hpa.

O vento está fraco.


----------



## Kraliv (5 Mar 2007 às 00:59)

Boas,

Logo vai ser só...madrugadores  


Resumo de ontem:

Temp
Máx 18.0ºC  às 12.41h
Min 6.9ºC às 23.50h

Humid
Máx  91%
Min 63%


Pressão
Máx 1027hPa  às 23.50h
Min 1019hPa  às 04.00h


Vento
Máx 35.2km/h pelas 16.42



Agora tenho: Temp. 6.8ºC e Pressão 1027hPa


----------



## Kraliv (5 Mar 2007 às 07:11)

Bom dia...dorminhocos  


Olhem que está quase na hora  Toca a levantar  



Dados actuais:

Temp 6.8ºC (mínima registada até agora)

Humid 83%

Pressão 1029hPa


----------



## Kraliv (5 Mar 2007 às 08:56)

Bom dia..outra vez  



Dados actuais:

Temp  10.9ºC

Humid 78%

Pressão 1030hPa


----------



## mocha (5 Mar 2007 às 09:19)

bom dia pessoal, por aqui ceu pouco nublado humidade 88%, 11ºC e a pressão ta nos 1029Pa.
logo vou pro Rock


----------



## Mário Barros (5 Mar 2007 às 09:38)

Por aqui noite foi de céu pouco nublado e assim se mantêm.

A minha minima foi de 7.5ºC (3:11)  agora estou com 12.3ºC a subir a um bom ritmo a humidade está nos 75%.

A pressão está nos 1028hpa.

O vento está nos nulo/fraco.


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (5 Mar 2007 às 10:23)

Boa noite! Por aqui ceu muito nublado a encoberto, mais aberto na cidade de Ponta Delgada. A Lagoa acordou com céu muito nublado 15º e 73% de humidade.


Ás 9h continentais estavam 14,9º em Ponta Delgada e 13,4º no Nordeste


----------



## kimcarvalho (5 Mar 2007 às 11:31)

mocha disse:


> bom dia pessoal, por aqui ceu pouco nublado humidade 88%, 11ºC e a pressão ta nos 1029Pa.
> logo vou pro Rock



Bom dia meteodependentes!  

Mocha tu vê lá não agraves a tua gripe!  vai agasalhada mulher de Deus!  Já agora não querendo parecer curioso, quem é o grupito?

Por cá a noite, ao que me indica a estação foi fresquinha a atirar para o frescote . Tive de mínima 4,6ºC.
Neste momento tenho uns elevados 1029 hPa e uma temperatura de 13,1ºC. Com céu nubado por nuvens médias e altas.


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (5 Mar 2007 às 12:05)

Continuamos com céu muito nublado.

Ás 10h continentais estavam 15,2º em Ponta Delgada e 14º no Nordeste


----------



## mocha (5 Mar 2007 às 12:23)

kimcarvalho disse:


> Bom dia meteodependentes!
> 
> Mocha tu vê lá não agraves a tua gripe!  vai agasalhada mulher de Deus!  Já agora não querendo parecer curioso, quem é o grupito?
> 
> ...



logo agora k tava a pensar em ir so com uma t-shirt, e k dentro do pavilhão deve de torrar  a gripe este ano passou me ao lado   , mas mais vale prevenir, logo como vou de transportes e o acontecimento e a beira tejo o melhor e ir mesmo vestida à inverno  
em relaçao ao grupo e musica pra jovens teenagers inconsequentes(não e o meu caso) pk de teenager tenho pouco, so o espirito mesmo ,mas tenho ido a muitos, gosto de varias coisas, so pra veres em novembro fui ver Tool 
em janeiro fui ver os Ex Doors com o vocalista dos Culti e hj vou ver Incubus,     e não fica por aqui, ainda faltam mtos concertos e festivais    
desculpem la o off topic
agora ja com mais solinho do que manha, ja ta a aquecer 14ºC


----------



## kimcarvalho (5 Mar 2007 às 12:44)

mocha disse:


> logo agora k tava a pensar em ir so com uma t-shirt, e k dentro do pavilhão deve de torrar  a gripe este ano passou me ao lado   , mas mais vale prevenir, logo como vou de transportes e o acontecimento e a beira tejo o melhor e ir mesmo vestida à inverno
> em relaçao ao grupo e musica pra jovens teenagers inconsequentes(não e o meu caso) pk de teenager tenho pouco, so o espirito mesmo ,mas tenho ido a muitos, gosto de varias coisas, so pra veres em novembro fui ver Tool
> em janeiro fui ver os Ex Doors com o vocalista dos Culti e hj vou ver Incubus,     e não fica por aqui, ainda faltam mtos concertos e festivais
> desculpem la o off topic
> agora ja com mais solinho do que manha, ja ta a aquecer 14ºC



Ixiiiii então e os acentos???   Vi-me grego para ler o teu post!  

Tu confessa lá aqui à malta a verdade, tens quantos anitos 15... 16?     Bom concerto e já agora dá lá uns pulos aqui pela malta do interior que nada têm .

A temperatura começa a descer (um pouco cedo!? ) Tenho neste momento 12,7ºC e sinal de descida.


----------



## Dan (5 Mar 2007 às 12:56)

Céu nublado e 9,2ºC.

Mínima de 2,7ºC.


----------



## Serrano (5 Mar 2007 às 14:11)

Céu com nuvens altas e uma temperatura de 13 graus na zona baixa da Covilhã. Durante a noite, a mínima ficou-se por 3.5 graus.


----------



## Mago (5 Mar 2007 às 14:13)

Boa Tarde
Céu pouco nublado, 1030hpa
Minima de 3ºC e já chegou a 12,5ºC
o IM dava maxima de 8ºC para esta zona e minima de 0ºC acho que andam meios desorientados com as temperaturas.


----------



## mocha (5 Mar 2007 às 14:48)

kimcarvalho disse:


> Ixiiiii então e os acentos???   Vi-me grego para ler o teu post!
> 
> Tu confessa lá aqui à malta a verdade, tens quantos anitos 15... 16?     Bom concerto e já agora dá lá uns pulos aqui pela malta do interior que nada têm .
> 
> A temperatura começa a descer (um pouco cedo!? ) Tenho neste momento 12,7ºC e sinal de descida.



tenho espirito de 16    
hei de andar de bengala e rumar ao coliseu pra ver concertos   
coliseu e não só,e tb não irei sozinha a brigada do reumático tá aqui para dar e durar  
tou preparada mentalmente pra pular mas acho k ainda vou passar pelas brasas antes de ir


----------



## mocha (5 Mar 2007 às 14:53)

bem aqui ja vou nos 19ºC  será que o termometro ta avariado?
segundo o weather.com vou com 16ºC 55% humidade e 1027 hpa.


----------



## Kraliv (5 Mar 2007 às 15:20)

Boas  

Depois de 3 seguidos...cá estou novamente  


Dados das 15.00h:

Temp 15.7ºC

Humid 57%

Pressão 1027hPa


----------



## mocha (5 Mar 2007 às 17:10)

so sei k isto esta a ficar muito do esquisito


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (5 Mar 2007 às 17:35)

mocha disse:


> so sei k isto esta a ficar muito do esquisito



Poix...

tira foto!


----------



## miguel (5 Mar 2007 às 18:55)

Boas por aqui a mínima ficou nos 7,9ºC  de tarde tive máxima de 16,8ºC céu a ficar nublado até ficar totalmente coberto  pressão nos 1027hpa  não espero nada de mais para as próximas horas mas espero estar enganado temperatura actual:13,4ºC


----------



## Mário Barros (5 Mar 2007 às 19:14)

Por aqui céu começou com alguma nuvens que se foram intenseficando durante o dia e agora o céu encontra-se muito nublado e ameaçador.

Tive máxima de 18.3ºC (14:31) agora estou com 12.7ºC e humidade em 60%.

A pressão está nos 1026hpa.

O vento está fraco.


----------



## Dan (5 Mar 2007 às 19:17)

9,2ºC e céu nublado.

Extremos de hoje: 2,7ºC / 10,9ºC


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (5 Mar 2007 às 19:34)

Boas. Tarde com céu com boas abertas que se foi tornando muito nublado. aQUI na Lagoa neste momento o céu está muito nublado a caminho do encoberto, temperatura de 17,1º 

Valores extremos entre 15 e 19º aqui em Santa Cruz da Lagoa


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (5 Mar 2007 às 21:30)

Ola amigos... Dps de 1 dia intensivo de aulas... Chego a casa com 11.4ºC... humidade de 61%... Ai que bem que se estava de férias (é um desabafo...) Ai RTP que desilusão!


----------



## Mário Barros (5 Mar 2007 às 22:30)

Flaviense21 disse:


> Ola amigos... Dps de 1 dia intensivo de aulas... Chego a casa com 11.4ºC... humidade de 61%... Ai que bem que se estava de férias (é um desabafo...) Ai RTP que desilusão!



As coisas vão melhorar é só uma questão de adaptação a tipa tava ultra nervosa ainda não pode fazer previsões muito esticadas e explicativas    isto é só o primeiro passo após quase 8 anos de jejum meteorologico televisivo.

Por aqui céu muito nublado.

Estou com 12.5ºC e humdiade em 68%.

A pressão nos 1026hpa.

O vento está fraco.


----------



## kimcarvalho (5 Mar 2007 às 22:31)

Por cá a máxima foi de 15,1ºC às 15h34.

O dia foi diversificado, pois fez várias caras e foi atípico. A temperatura fez uma descida, quando já tinha atingido 13,1ºC perto do meio-dia, indo até aos 12ºC, isto por volta das 14h. Depois fez uma subida vertiginosa e acabou na máxima que antes referi. O céu andou entre o nublado (nuvens médias e altas) e o limpo, depois começou a nublar-se completamente e assim permanece até ao momento.

Registo agora 10ºC com 1027hPa.


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (5 Mar 2007 às 23:11)

Boa noite. Por aqui agora ceu muito nublado e chuva fraca. O vento sopra de forma moderada.

Na minha estação aqui em Santa Cruz da Lagoa tenho agora 16,4 e 81% de humidade


----------



## Kraliv (5 Mar 2007 às 23:24)

Boa noite.


Deixo os registos do dia até às 23.00h:

Temp
Máx 15.8ºC  (15.12h)
Min 6.8ºC   (7.21h)

Humid
Max 90%
Min 52%

Pressão
Max 1030hPa
Min  1026hPa

Vento
Raj. Max 16.9km/h (13.13h)



Actualmente céu nublado, vento fraco:

Temp 10.0ºC

Pressão 1027hPa


----------



## Santos (6 Mar 2007 às 01:26)

Por aqui neste momento 9.1ºC, céu pouco nublado e 1026hpa


----------



## Fil (6 Mar 2007 às 04:15)

Aqui tenho neste momento 6,4ºC, 65% e 1024 hPa. Os extremos do dia anterior foram 3,1ºC / 10,5ºC.


----------



## Mário Barros (6 Mar 2007 às 08:40)

O RADAR JÁ FUNCIONA        (emoção) desde as 18h30 de ontem que já está bom.







http://www.meteo.pt/pt/observacao/remota/observacaoRadar.jsp

Ai ai o que vai a caminho de Braga e do Porto.

Por aqui noite de céu muito nublado e assim se mantêm.

Tive minima de 8.8ºC (5:26) agora estou com 13.6ºC e humidade em 58%.

A pressão está nos 1025hpa.

O vento está fraco.


----------



## Kraliv (6 Mar 2007 às 08:48)

Bom dia  


Céu muito nublado e vento fraco aqui pela Ravessa  


A Temp foi aos 6.8ºC pelas 06.15h


Actual:

Temp 10.3ºC

Humid 81%

Presão 1025hPA



A  vem por aí


----------



## mocha (6 Mar 2007 às 09:55)

bom dia pessoal, depois de uma noite de festa  sigo com 14ºC ceu com muitas nuvens, la vem ela 


@ajrebelo tocaram aquela


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (6 Mar 2007 às 10:09)

Bom dia a todos. Aqui em São Miguel o dia acordou muito nublado em algumas zonas até encoberto. Humidade alta.

A minima na minha estação foi alta , 16,2º e humidade subiu até aos 85%

ÁS 9h continentais estavam 15,8º em Ponta Delgada onde já lá estive e o céu estava encoberto e 18,1º no Nordeste


----------



## Luis França (6 Mar 2007 às 12:36)

Que imagem singular na zona do Equador e Norte de África...


----------



## kimcarvalho (6 Mar 2007 às 12:53)

Por cá a mínima foi de 5,6ºC e tenho neste momento 14,7ºC. O céu está muito nublado e ameaçador, mas como todos sabemos chuva chuvinha só logo muto de noite!  
A pressão é de 1025hPa.


----------



## miguel (6 Mar 2007 às 12:56)

Boas
Por Setúbal a mínima ficou pelos 8,8ºC de manha o céu ainda tinha boas abertas mas neste momento já está coberto a temperatura actual é de 18,1ºC pressão 1025hpa à espera dela


----------



## Mário Barros (6 Mar 2007 às 13:22)

Por aqui a visão é esta... 





Por aqui céu muito nublado.

Estou com 15.7ºC mas já estive com 17.3ºC (11:57) a humidade está nos 58%.

A pressão nos 1024hpa.

O vento está fraco/moderado.


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (6 Mar 2007 às 13:23)

Boas tardes. Aqui em São Miguel o inicio de tarde continua com o céu muito nublado e uma forte humidade principalmente em algumas zonas da costa sul e nas terras altas, onde predomina algum nevoeiro

Ponta Delgada 16,2 e 100% de humidade

Nordeste 20,6º e 70% de humidade


----------



## Mário Barros (6 Mar 2007 às 13:44)

Começou agora por aqui a chuviscar    estou com 15.1ºC.

AHHHH este é o meu post 666 oh não...


----------



## Serrano (6 Mar 2007 às 14:08)

Na Covilhã tem estado a chover, sentindo-se também algum vento, com uma temperatura de 10 graus na zona baixa da cidade. É capaz de estar a nevar na Serra, pelo menos na área de Torre...


----------



## Kraliv (6 Mar 2007 às 14:18)

Boas,


Por aqui muito nublado à semelhança da foto do Mário Barros  


A Temp. estás em 15.0ºC e a Humid. nos 68%

A Pressão esteve nos 1027hPA às 12.00h e neste momento está nos 1024hPa

Vento 12km/h W



Ela vem aí


----------



## Dan (6 Mar 2007 às 14:47)

10,4ºC e continua a chover. Chove desde a manhã.

Mínima de 6,3ºC.


----------



## mocha (6 Mar 2007 às 15:30)

boas tardes, por aqui ja chove desde das 14h +/-,a chamada chuva molha tótós  temperatura 17ºC humidade 100%, vento moderado


----------



## kimcarvalho (6 Mar 2007 às 15:56)

Por aqui também já começou a chover   , veio antes do esperado não .
A máxima do dia foi de 15,2ºC e tenho neste momento 12,9ºC com 1024hPa.


----------



## Mago (6 Mar 2007 às 17:18)

Por aqui subiu a temperatura agora para os 10ºC mas esteve fresco de manha andou pelos 7,1ºC
já choveu 8mm
pressão nos 1019hpa agora


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (6 Mar 2007 às 17:27)

Boa tarde!

Aqui por São Miguel, tarde ventosa e cinzenta mas sem chuva.

ás 16h locais estavam 21,2º no Nordeste e 16,3º em Ponta Delgada


----------



## Mário Barros (6 Mar 2007 às 18:59)

A situação aqui é qualquer coisa como isto... 





Por aqui uma tarde marcada por muitos chuviscos que ainda não pararam  é uma chuva chata que nem molha nem deixa secar.

A minha máxima ficou-se pelos 17.3ºC (11:57) agora estou com 14.5ºC e a humidade está nos 90%.

A pressão está nos 1023hpa.

O vento está fraco.


----------



## Sanxito (6 Mar 2007 às 19:11)

Boa tarde a todos, espero k tenham passado bem.
O tempo pra mim tem sido escasso e como muita pena minha pouco tenho aparecido aki pelo forum...
Mas ora aki vai. Neste momento não chove e registo 14,9ºc a pressão segue nos 1024hPa...


----------



## miguel (6 Mar 2007 às 19:24)

Aqui a máxima foi de 18,4ºC(14:39) chuviscos toda a tarde só agora parou temperatura actual 15,3ºC e 1023hpa...


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (6 Mar 2007 às 21:33)

Boa noite. Aqui a noite está calma, embora o céu esteja muito nublado e caiam alguns chuviscos. 

A temperatura aqui na Lagoa segundo a minha estação está alta 17,1º E humidade de 85%, a máxima foi de 17,8º e a humidade de 86%.

Ponta Delgada 16º e Nordeste 18,1º ás 20h


----------



## redragon (6 Mar 2007 às 21:41)

por aqui ainda n deixou de cair aquelea chuvinha miudinha e chata desde as 15h. vamos ver se toma força esta noite...


----------



## Dan (6 Mar 2007 às 22:39)

Céu nublado e 8,8ºC.

Extremos do dia: 6,3ºC / 10,6ºC


----------



## Angelstorm (6 Mar 2007 às 22:51)

Boa noite a todos.
Por cá céu nublado, e um dia só com chuviscos.
Agora tenho 13,9º
90% RH
e 1023 hPa


----------



## Mário Barros (6 Mar 2007 às 22:53)

Por aqui noite de céu muito nublado até agora registei 1 mm.

Estou com 14.7ºC e humidade em 95%.

A pressão está nos 1023hpa.

O vento está fraco/moderado.


----------



## jose leça (6 Mar 2007 às 23:05)

Boas noites, hoje foi um dia mesmo chato aqui no Porto, com chuva miudinha puxada a vento moderado até ao fim da tarde, embora a temperatura fosse amena (14,2ºC / 11,5ºC)


----------



## Kraliv (7 Mar 2007 às 00:20)

Boas,


Alguma chuva (miúda) desde o final da tarde e que ainda se mantém!

Os dados de ontem,Terça-Feira:

Temp
Max 17.4ºC (13.12h)
Min 6.8ºC (06.15h)

Humid
Max 92%
Min 60%

Pressão
Max 1038hPa  (09.40h)
Min 1024hPa (16.12h)

Vento
Raj. máx. 27km/h pelas 16.29h

 


Neste momento, Temp. 12.9ºC, Humid. 92%, Pressão 1024hPA, Vento 10.0km/h W


 miúda


----------



## Luis França (7 Mar 2007 às 00:54)

Espero estar bem enganado, mas parece que vai nascer qualquer "coisa" a noroeste de Cabo Verde e bem grande. Pelo menos assim parece... (que formação mais estranha, nos tempos que correm!):  	:assobio:  	:assobio:


----------



## Kraliv (7 Mar 2007 às 08:58)

Bom dia,


Por aqui estou com céu cinzento e o vento tem sido mais forte.
A Temp desceu apenas ao 12.8ºC (05.08h)

Está uma  ligeira (molha parvos) 


Temp 13.9

Humid 92%

Pressão 1024hPa

Vento 19.0km/h W



 





  O FORUM (às vezes) ESTÁ MUITO LENTO


----------



## Mário Barros (7 Mar 2007 às 11:12)

Por noite de céu muito nublado mas agora já se encontra pouco nublado.

A minha minima foi de 14.4ºC (0:04) agora estou com 15.9ºC e humidade em 59%.

A pressão está nos 1026hpa.

O vento está moderado com algumas rajadas fortes.


----------



## LUPER (7 Mar 2007 às 11:22)

Luis França disse:


> Espero estar bem enganado, mas parece que vai nascer qualquer "coisa" a noroeste de Cabo Verde e bem grande. Pelo menos assim parece... (que formação mais estranha, nos tempos que correm!):  	:assobio:  	:assobio:



Luís, por acaso já me tinha interrogado sobre isso mesmo, é muito estranha essa formação, pode nascer ali algo engraçado


----------



## mocha (7 Mar 2007 às 11:36)

bom dia, quase boa tarde, por aqui ceu pouco nublado quase limpo, e sigo com 16.8ºC


----------



## Dan (7 Mar 2007 às 11:47)

7,1ºC e chuva.

Mínima de 6,8ºC (por enquanto)


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (7 Mar 2007 às 11:51)

Bom dia caros amigos

Hoje acordei aqui na Lagoa com uma manhã bem cinzenta com céu encoberto e humida, mas sem chuva. A temperatura minima foi de 17º e a humidade de 86%

Actualmente tenho 17,7º e 86% de humidade


----------



## Dan (7 Mar 2007 às 12:04)

Mais um aguaceiro e a temperatura continua a descer. A mínima do dia já é de 6,0ºC.


----------



## kimcarvalho (7 Mar 2007 às 13:15)

Por cá n oite foi de chuva, mais ao final da madrugada e principio da manhã por vezes com alguma intensidade. Após o seu desaparecimento veio o vento. Vento este que tem sido moderado com algumas rajadas mais intensas.

A mínima registada por aqui foi de 11ºC.

Neste momento tenho céu limpo e vento moderado com algumas rajadas mais fortes, a temperatura está nos 17,5ºC e 1023hPa. 
De destacar a velocidade com que passou esta depressão, a mim sorpreendeu-me .


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (7 Mar 2007 às 13:29)

Neste momento sigo com 18,3º e 86% de humidade


----------



## Serrano (7 Mar 2007 às 14:05)

Por enquanto, brilha o sol na Covilhã, mas ameaça chuva do lado da Serra. Estamos com 12 graus na zona baixa da cidade e durante a noite a temperatura não desceu de 10 graus, portanto, a mínima de hoje deverá ser estabelecida lá para o fim do dia.


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (7 Mar 2007 às 14:12)

Agora sigo com 18,6º e 85% de humidade. A máxima de ontem já foi batida.

O céu continua muito nublado mas com tendencia a abrir


----------



## Mário Barros (7 Mar 2007 às 14:16)

Por aqui céu pouco nublado.

Estou com 15.4ºC a humidade nos 50%.

A pressão está nos 1027hpa.

O vento tem estado intenso e moderado.


----------



## Kraliv (7 Mar 2007 às 14:45)

Boa tarde,


Céu limpo e uma ventania  

Rajada de 62.2km/h registada ás 14.02h



Actual:

Temp nos 16.9ºC, Humid 47% e a Pressão 1024hPa (desde manhã)


----------



## Mago (7 Mar 2007 às 15:01)

Boas
Por aqui choveu de noite agora céu com poucas nuvens de registar uma rajada de vento na ordem dos 63km/h pelas 8:56 AM.
Agora temperatura pelos 9,8ºC
Relativamente à "coisa" engraçada que se está a formar a Nw de Cabo Verde, penso que a temperatura das águas ainda não está quente o suficiente para injectar energia suficiente para dar em alguma coisa.

A época dos furacões começa só por Meados de Maio ou Junho.

Já tenho saudades das entradas de SW.


----------



## ACalado (7 Mar 2007 às 16:05)

Por aqui tenho o ceu pouco nublado com vento forte 
tem 9.3ºc 10219mb


----------



## Dan (7 Mar 2007 às 18:14)

5,3ºC e mais um aguaceiro.

Extremos de hoje: 5,3ºC / 10,2ºC (até ao momento)


----------



## Mário Barros (7 Mar 2007 às 19:09)

Aqui fica uma parte da tarde  





Por aqui tarde de céu pouco nublado e assim se mantêm.

A minha máxima foi de 16.2ºC (13:01) o vento não deixou subir mais a temperatura agora estou com 12.6ºC e humidade em 57%.

A presão está nos 1028hpa.

O vento está moderado.


----------



## miguel (7 Mar 2007 às 19:15)

Mago disse:


> Já tenho saudades das entradas de SW.




Ai já somos dois  

Agora só penso nas tempestades locais de primavera  

Aqui a minha mínima foi de uns quentes 15,2ºC sim mínima  a máxima ficou pelos 17,6ºC o vento tornou o dia um pouco desagradável para alguns  agora tenho 13,6ºC e 1028hpa ai está o bicho


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (7 Mar 2007 às 19:44)

Boa tarde.
 O céu por aqui encontra-se bastante nublado. Já houve muito nevoeiro, mas agora decipou um pouco aqui na Lagoa, em Ponta Delgada mantem-se o nevoeiro.

Registei hoje uma máxima de 18,7º e uma minima de 17º. Actualmente vou com 17,8º e 84% de humidade.

Parece que para o fim de semana isto  vai refrescar por aqui O vento vai rodar para Norte no sábado e soprar com rajadas de 55km/h


----------



## Mago (7 Mar 2007 às 20:37)

miguel disse:


> Ai já somos dois
> 
> Agora só penso nas tempestades locais de primavera
> 
> Aqui a minha mínima foi de uns quentes 15,2ºC sim mínima  a máxima ficou pelos 17,6ºC o vento tornou o dia um pouco desagradável para alguns  agora tenho 13,6ºC e 1028hpa ai está o bicho




Eu Também estou à espera das tempestades de primavera.... 
No domingo vi no National geographic um documentário sobre Trovoadas com testemunhos de pessoas que tinham levado com descargas....fenomeno espectacular mas perigoso


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (7 Mar 2007 às 21:12)

Ola amigos... Eu pelo contrario não deixo de pensar na frustração de pelo 1º ano da minha vida não ter visto cair neve... É a prova da mudança... Irrefutável... Aconteceu!  Recordo os grandes novoes em Tras os Montes da minha infancia... isso ninguem m pode tirar!
Venham entao as trovoadas... A minha terra costuma ser generosa em fenomenos tormentosos... Mas a ver vamos...  
Sintra: 13.5ºC Hum: 54%...
Peço desculpa ter colocado o tópico da meteorologia no seguimento... Não queria chocar ninguem... Concordo que esta bem na topico imprensa... Não se voltará a repetir... Boas Noites a todos...


----------



## miguel (7 Mar 2007 às 22:33)

Actualmente vou com 12,2ºC e 1030hpa o bicho ta-se a instalar...


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (7 Mar 2007 às 22:38)

Ai quem me derá estar na frescura do continente  Aqui sigo com uns quentes 17,2º e uns humidos 84% e olhem que até nem é das zonas mais humidas. Acabei de chegar de Ponta Delgada e lá anda perto dos 100%.

Vamos ver se no fim de semana isto vai refrescar


----------



## ACalado (7 Mar 2007 às 22:54)

boas por aqui tenho vento muito forte parece um ciclone, caixotes do lixo na estrada esta complicado
temp 7.3ºc
1023mb


----------



## Mário Barros (7 Mar 2007 às 22:58)

Por aqui céu pouco nublado.

Estou com 11.7ºC e humidade em 57%.

A pressão está nos 1030hpa.

O vento está fraco mas intenso.


----------



## Mário Barros (7 Mar 2007 às 23:08)

spiritmind disse:


> boas por aqui tenho vento muito forte parece um ciclone, caixotes do lixo na estrada esta complicado
> temp 7.3ºc
> 1023mb



Pois o giro é que na torre não faz vento...Isto deve ser raro de acontecer.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (7 Mar 2007 às 23:29)

Sintra com noite sub-tropical--- 15.6º


----------



## Dan (7 Mar 2007 às 23:48)

6,0ºC e céu limpo, mas o vento continua forte.

Mínima de 4,9ºC até agora.


----------



## Mário Barros (7 Mar 2007 às 23:57)

Por aqui noite de céu limpo uns incriveis 10.8ºC graças ao vento.

Spiritmind cuidado nao voes    a Covilhã hoje fica com as ruas limpas e sem pó.


----------



## Kraliv (8 Mar 2007 às 00:18)

Boas,

Registos de ontem pela _Ravessa_:


Temp
Max 17.3ºC
Min 8.2ºC

Humid
Max 93%
Min 44%

Pressão
Max 1029hPa
Min  1022hPa

Vento
Raj. máx. 62.2km/h (14.01h)

WindChill
0.8ºC (22.39)  


 


Actual:

Temp 8.1ºC
Humid 81%
Pressão 1029hPa
Vento 3.6km/h



Até mais logo


----------



## Mago (8 Mar 2007 às 01:06)

O vento aqui já acalmou e esta com 9km/h
Temperatura em 4,5ºC
1029hpa
Boa Noite.


----------



## Luis França (8 Mar 2007 às 02:06)

Esta formação a sul dos Açores está cada vez mais interessante (e talvez poderosa!) e anómala: 	:assobio: 	:assobio:







Repararam que nasceu perto daquele "buraco" encontrado no meio do Atlântico pelos cientistas? Buraco esse, no fundo do oceano, que dá "acesso directo" ao manto superior da Terra. Um fenómeno a acompanhar de perto (http://www.noc.soton.ac.uk/gg/classroom@sea/JC007/)  	:assobio:  	:assobio:


----------



## Kraliv (8 Mar 2007 às 08:35)

Bom dia... 


Madrugada e manhã fresca aqui pela _Ravessa_

Mínima de 6.8ºC às 4.05h  e um Windchill 0.5ºC pelas 5.37h  


Actual:

Temp 11.8ºC

Humid 70%

Pressão 1031hPA

Vento 12km/h NW


----------



## mocha (8 Mar 2007 às 10:01)

bom dia a todos por aqui ceu pouco nublado, diria mesmo limpo, ja vou com 13ºC, parece k ta aí a primavera


----------



## Mário Barros (8 Mar 2007 às 10:07)

Bom dia malta !!!

Por aqui a noite foi de céu pouco nublado.

A minha minima foi de 9.9ºC (3:37) agora estou com 13.8ºC e humidade em 58%.

A pressão está nuns incrivies 1032hpa.

O vento está fraco/moderado.


----------



## Mário Barros (8 Mar 2007 às 12:19)

Por aqui céu praticamente limpo.

Estou com 15.8ºC e humidade em 40%.

A presasão está nos 1032hpa.

O vento está moderado.


----------



## miguel (8 Mar 2007 às 12:52)

Boas
por Setúbal mínima de 10,8ºC... neste momento céu limpo com 15,7ºC e 1033hpa...


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (8 Mar 2007 às 12:52)

Boa tarde pessoal.

Esta noite a temperatura desceu um pouco na Lagoa e a humidade também. Registei uma minima de 15,2º e humidade de 82%. O dia acordou com céu a variar entre o muito e o pouco nublado. Neste momento aqui onde trabalho (Ribeira Chã) o céu está nublado com algumas abertas.

Ponta Delgada 16,8º e 99% e Nordeste 18,7º e 76%. A humidade não deixa a cidade.


----------



## Mago (8 Mar 2007 às 14:03)

Por aqui dia de Primavera, agora estão 14ºC , a minima foi de 3ºC
1031hpa
Céu limpo


----------



## miguel (8 Mar 2007 às 14:12)

Aqui vou com 16,8ºC e 1032hpa céu limpo...


----------



## Kraliv (8 Mar 2007 às 15:01)

Boas


Céu limpo pela _Ravessa_.

Temp. 16.3ºC  e Humid. 54%

A Pressão esteve em 1032hPa (12.00h), agora baixou  a 1030hPa.

Vento ainda com algumas rajadas moderadas.
Max 32km/h (14.02h)


----------



## Rog (8 Mar 2007 às 15:03)

Boas, por aqui ceu limpo, 24ºC, 1030hpa


----------



## mocha (8 Mar 2007 às 15:35)

isto esta a abrazar a abrazar, com mt sol, 18ºc mais parecem 20 e tal


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (8 Mar 2007 às 17:29)

Por aqui, agora céu muito nublado.

Ás 15h:

Ponta Delgada 17,9º e Nordeste 19,1º


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (8 Mar 2007 às 17:41)

Ola amigos... Bonito dia em Lisboa! Não posso por dados, pois aqui na casa de Lisboa não tenho estação... Mas arrisco que a maxima roçou os 20ºC... Logo à noite já contribuo com dados da linda vila de Sintra!     Tudo em flor aqui em Benfica! Primavera já é uma realidade!


----------



## miguel (8 Mar 2007 às 17:44)

Por aqui não foi um dia tão quentinho como esperava a máxima ficou nos 17,3ºC com um vento moderado agora tenho 15,8ºC e 1031hpa céu limpo...


----------



## Mago (8 Mar 2007 às 18:43)

Boas
Por aqui a maxima ainda ultrapassou os 15ºC (15,2ºC), o tempo teve assim por aqui ( foto tirada por telemovel hoje as 14h)


----------



## Mário Barros (8 Mar 2007 às 18:58)

Fim da tarde   foi chegar a casa e pegar na maquina e ir correr para a janela  





Por aqui a tarde foi de céu pouco nublado e assim se mantêm.

Tive máxima de 17.2ºC (14:26) acredito que a máxima poderia ser bem mais alta se não fosse o magano do vento  agora estou com 12.8ºC e humidade em 59%.

A pressão está nos 1032hpa.

O vento tem vindo a enfraquecer encontra-se fraco.


----------



## Mário Barros (8 Mar 2007 às 21:22)

Por aqui céu limpo.

Estou com 12.0ºC e humidade em 65%.

A pressão está nos 1032hpa.

O vento está fraco.


----------



## kimcarvalho (8 Mar 2007 às 21:23)

Flaviense21 disse:


> Ola amigos... Eu pelo contrario não deixo de pensar na frustração de pelo 1º ano da minha vida não ter visto cair neve... É a prova da mudança... Irrefutável... Aconteceu!  Recordo os grandes novoes em Tras os Montes da minha infancia... isso ninguem m pode tirar!
> Venham entao as trovoadas... A minha terra costuma ser generosa em fenomenos tormentosos... Mas a ver vamos...
> Sintra: 13.5ºC Hum: 54%...
> Peço desculpa ter colocado o tópico da meteorologia no seguimento... Não queria chocar ninguem... Concordo que esta bem na topico imprensa... Não se voltará a repetir... Boas Noites a todos...



Flaviense olha eu aqui pelo segundo ano consecutivo tenho a frustração de ver cair neve sem acumular e a nevar nevar, não apenas microflocos! Como vês nada é linear.  
Estamos a arrefecer, estamos a aquecer? Se olhar-mos para os extremos dos nosso querido planeta, veremos que no Pólo Norte a coisa parece andar a aquecer, mas se olhar-mos para o Pólo Sul... por lá anda a arrefecer  
Por agora apenas chego a uma conclusão o clima está a extremar-se, seja no frio, seja no calor!  

Olha quanto ao chocar, e permite-me que te responda directamente uma vez que fui eu que "reclamei" .  Não me chocas colega e companheiro, apenas me baralhas . Quando há tópicos abertos, abrirem um que é mais do mesmo, ainda por cima no seguimento, isso é complicar. 
Achas que abrindo vários tópicos dum mesmo tema, estas a tornar simples e claro ou complicado e confuso um fórum?
Imagina que "desatamos" todos a fazer o mesmo, isto chega ao caos em 3 tempos! 
E aqui sou o mesmo que tu, um utilizador do fórum e um apaixonado pela meteorologia e pelos fenómenos extremos, em especial o frio. Claro como anda cá quase desde o início preocupo-me em que se mantenha, como até hoje, mais ou menos arrumado. Apenas isso, não sei se me fiz entender , não ouve cá nada de choques   



Mário Barros disse:


> Por aqui noite de céu limpo uns incriveis 10.8ºC graças ao vento.
> 
> Spiritmind cuidado nao voes    a Covilhã hoje fica com as ruas limpas e sem pó.



Realmente incrível a velocidade do vento aí pela Covilhã e lá encima a acalmia quase total! 
Uma dúvida. Essa velocidade que aparece de hora a hora, será a rajada mais forte nesse período ou uma média da última hora? 



Luis França disse:


> Esta formação a sul dos Açores está cada vez mais interessante (e talvez poderosa!) e anómala: 	:assobio: 	:assobio:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nem mais Luis , pode ser coincidência... mas como encaixa perfeitamente no tal buraco é no mínimo curioso...



Mário Barros disse:


> Fim da tarde   foi chegar a casa e pegar na maquina e ir correr para a janela
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mário que fotografia mais bela , parece um postal! Excelente! Já valeu a pena a tua máquina nova!  
Já agora que máquina tens? As cores estão muito bem.

Quanto aos dados, que ontem não pude colocar, pois estes primeiros dias do mês são sempre muito atarefados para _moi_  , foi assim:

Ontem tive de máxima 17,7ºC e de mínima 9ºC às 23h59. O dia foi marcado pelo vento moderado com rajadas muito intensas e alguns galhos partidos e vasos quebrados um pouco por todo lado na cidade (em especial nas zonas limítrofes, mais expostas ao vento).

Hoje, apesar de ainda existir alguma que outra rajada mais notória, não teve nada a ver com o dia de ontem. A máxima foi até aos 17,9ºC e a mínima foi de 6,4ºC.
Neste momento tenho 12,5ºC e céu limpo, com 1030hPa , o anticiclone na sua força!


----------



## Mário Barros (8 Mar 2007 às 21:33)

kimcarvalho disse:


> Mário que fotografia mais bela , parece um postal! Excelente! Já valeu a pena a tua máquina nova!
> Já agora que máquina tens? As cores estão muito bem.



Tenho esta aqui http://www.redcoon.pt/index.php/cmd/shop/a/ProductDetail/pid/F113998/cid/10002/Olympus_SP_510_UZ/


----------



## rozzo (8 Mar 2007 às 22:34)

kimcarvalho disse:


> Realmente incrível a velocidade do vento aí pela Covilhã e lá encima a acalmia quase total!
> Uma dúvida. Essa velocidade que aparece de hora a hora, será a rajada mais forte nesse período ou uma média da última hora?



não vou por as mãos no fogo e tar a dizer algo de errado, mas se nao me engano é a velocidade média do vento nos últimos 10min!


----------



## miguel (8 Mar 2007 às 22:49)

Por aqui vou com 11,5ºC e 1033hpa céu limpo a ver se amanha tenho a máxima mais elevada do ano ate agora  20/21


----------



## kimcarvalho (8 Mar 2007 às 23:40)

Mário Barros disse:


> Tenho esta aqui http://www.redcoon.pt/index.php/cmd/shop/a/ProductDetail/pid/F113998/cid/10002/Olympus_SP_510_UZ/



Excelente escolha e muito boa relação qualidade/preço. Se tivesse umas massas disponíveis agora era mesmo uma dessas que compraria! 
Só o facto de ter 10X de zoom óptico já é uma mais valia e com 7.4 megapixeis. 



rozzo disse:


> não vou por as mãos no fogo e tar a dizer algo de errado, mas se nao me engano é a velocidade média do vento nos últimos 10min!



Obrigado Rozzo


----------



## Dan (8 Mar 2007 às 23:41)

Céu limpo e 7,4ºC.

Hoje: 5,4ºC / 16,7ºC (valor mais elevado do ano)


----------



## Sanxito (9 Mar 2007 às 01:52)

Boas pessoal, e mais uma vez o morcego desaparecido regressa por entre o céu limpo da noite... 
Por aki sigo com 12,4ºc sem vento e com humidade não muito elevada.


----------



## Kraliv (9 Mar 2007 às 08:44)

Bom dia,


Céu limpo e noite fresca por aqui.


Pelas 06.00h da matina os dados eram:

Temp 6.8ºC

Humid 77%

Pressão 1032hPa

Vento fraco


----------



## Sanxito (9 Mar 2007 às 09:10)

Bom dia pessoal, por aki já sigo a esta hora com uma temperatura elevada, depois dos 11,4ºc de mínima registo agora 16,8ºc...


----------



## Dan (9 Mar 2007 às 10:01)

8,5ºC e céu nublado.

1,2ºC de mínima esta manhã.


----------



## Mário Barros (9 Mar 2007 às 10:06)

Bem malta fica aqui o amanhecer de hoje visto da minha janela   espero que gostem    





































Por aqui noite de céu em geral pouco nublado e assim se mantêm.

A minha minima foi de 10.6ºC (3:12) agora estou com 15.7ºC e humidade em 35%.

A pressão está nos 1033hpa.

O vento está fracote.


----------



## mocha (9 Mar 2007 às 10:09)

bom dia pessoal, por aqui tá um dia de sol k até encadeia, já vou com 15ºC, o melhor é ir vestir o bikini k isto à tarde promete.
bom fim de semana a todos


----------



## dj_alex (9 Mar 2007 às 11:00)

Mário Barros disse:


> Bem malta fica aqui o amanhecer de hoje visto da minha janela   espero que gostem
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bonito nascer do sol ...A essa hora estava a dormir ainda


----------



## Kraliv (9 Mar 2007 às 12:25)

Mário Barros disse:


> Bem malta fica aqui o amanhecer de hoje visto da minha janela   espero que gostem
> ...





Belas fotos   

Parabéns  












Ps: Podias utilizar o *http://xs.to/* (ou outro) para subir as fotos...aparecem menos "janelas de publicidade"


----------



## Sanxito (9 Mar 2007 às 12:46)

Boas pessoal, por aki já sigo com algum calor, 22,1ºc neste momento..


----------



## Mário Barros (9 Mar 2007 às 13:00)

Espetaculo estou com 19.4ºC   ai está calor em força já era tempo hoje devo bater a minha máxima


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (9 Mar 2007 às 13:23)

Bom dia pessoal. Hoje registei uma minima de 16,8º na minha estação. Hoje o dia voltou a ficar cinzento, mas sem chuva. 

Ontem a máxima em Santa Cruz da Lagoa foram uns quentes 22º graus 


Ás 12h do continente estavam 17,5º em Ponta Delgada e 16º no Nordeste


----------



## miguel (9 Mar 2007 às 14:27)

Boas
Por Setúbal tive uma mínima de 10,4ºC neste momento já bati a máxima do ano e vou com 19,5ºC 1032hpa céu pouco nublado com algumas nuvens altas


----------



## Dan (9 Mar 2007 às 14:35)

Máxima do ano também aqui. Já chegou a 18,3ºC mas a temperatura ainda deve continuar a subir.


----------



## HotSpot (9 Mar 2007 às 14:36)

A minha minima foi de 8.6ºC às 6:09

Agora vou com 20,8ºC


----------



## Serrano (9 Mar 2007 às 14:44)

Bolas, que isto está a aquecer!!! Estamos com 17.5 graus na zona baixa da Covilhã, será que vamos passar os 20 graus nos próximos dias?


----------



## mocha (9 Mar 2007 às 14:47)

ja vou com 21ºC


----------



## Kraliv (9 Mar 2007 às 15:50)

Olá..olá  


Dados das 15.00h


Temp 21.2ºC

Humid 48%

Pressão 1031hPa

Vento 8.2km/h NE



 








Com esta temperatura, amanhã já posso ir à pesca


----------



## Mago (9 Mar 2007 às 15:56)

Céu pouco nublado e já ultrapassou a máxima de 2007
17º,3ºC , 1034hpa


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (9 Mar 2007 às 15:57)

Por aqui continuamos com céu muito nublado

ás 14h estavam 17,5º em Ponta Delgada e 17,1º no Nordeste


----------



## HotSpot (9 Mar 2007 às 16:11)

xiiii....já chegou aos 23ºC                 e por aí ficou.


----------



## Vince (9 Mar 2007 às 16:13)

Aqui 23.5 °C desde há meia hora para cá.

Oficiosamente declarado morto o Sr. Inverno.


----------



## Dan (9 Mar 2007 às 16:34)

Céu nublado e 17,6ºC. 

Uma amplitude térmica típica de um dia de Primavera.

Extremos de hoje: 1,2ºC / 18,7ºC


----------



## Mário Barros (9 Mar 2007 às 18:56)

Tarde em pleno   





Fim da tarde   





Por aqui tarde céu limpo excepto uns cirros mas nada de mais e assim se mantêm.

A minha máxima foi de    20.3ºC (15:54) e agora estou com 16ºC e humidade em 40%.

A pressão está nos 1031hpa.

O vento está fracote.


----------



## miguel (9 Mar 2007 às 19:54)

Por aqui a máxima ficou pelos 19,9ºC... agora vou com 16,7ºC e 1030hpa céu limpo...


----------



## kimcarvalho (9 Mar 2007 às 20:02)

@Kraliv: Olha tens um bicho nos teus postes tu vê lá isso, não queremos pragas aqui pelo Alentejo! 

Vamos a registos:
A mínima que registei foi de 6,6ºC. A máxima (que foi a minha máxima do ano ) foi de 20,4ºC. Tal como disse o Dan, amplitudes térmicas típica da Primavera. Mas eu estou que a neve ainda vem este ano!  

O dia foi de céu limpo com algumas nuvens altas (Cirrus).
Neste momento tenho 14,6ºC e 1031hPa, com sinal de subida na estação  .


----------



## Dan (9 Mar 2007 às 20:38)

kimcarvalho disse:


> @Kraliv: Olha tens um bicho nos teus postes tu vê lá isso, não queremos pragas aqui pelo Alentejo!
> 
> Vamos a registos:
> A mínima que registei foi de 6,6ºC. A máxima (que foi a minha máxima do ano ) foi de 20,4ºC. Tal como disse o Dan, amplitudes térmicas típica da Primavera. Mas eu estou que a neve ainda vem este ano!
> ...



Este ano ou este mês?

Céu limpo, 12,3ºC e algum vento, o que impede a descida da temperatura.


----------



## kimcarvalho (9 Mar 2007 às 21:01)

Dan disse:


> Este ano ou este mês?
> 
> Céu limpo, 12,3ºC e algum vento, o que impede a descida da temperatura.



Este mês Dan, atenção que falo de registos na minha estação! Isto é quente mas tanto assim também não! 

Entretanto a pressão já chegou aos 1032hPa e a setinha da subida contínua lá!


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (9 Mar 2007 às 21:09)

Boas

Aqui o céu continua muito nublado, embora aqui na Lagoa esteja com abertas, ao contrário do que se passava na Ribeira Chã onde trabalho. Em Ponta Delgada o céu tb está nublado.

Registei uma máxima de 21,6 e uma minima de 16,8 na minha estação. Actualmente sigo com 18,4º e 74% de humidade aqui em Santa Cruz da Lagoa.


----------



## Santos (9 Mar 2007 às 22:54)

Boa noite amigos,
Por aqui dia algo primaveril, será que veio para ficar ou ainda teremos alguma surpresa...???? 
Estão 11.0ºC, e a pressão encontra-se em 1031 hpa


----------



## Kraliv (9 Mar 2007 às 23:06)

kimcarvalho disse:


> @Kraliv: Olha tens um bicho nos teus postes tu vê lá isso, não queremos pragas aqui pelo Alentejo!




Eu a pensar que ninguém dava por eles  

Isto vai piorar, ai vai pois  












A Máx. foi de 20.3ºC, sempre vou à pesca amanhã  

Pressão nos 1032hPa e o vento a diminuir, tá mesmo


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (9 Mar 2007 às 23:49)

Boas amigos meteodependentes!
Eis a Primavera em força... Temos 1 AA potente bem por cima de nós! E parece que é para ficar! Sigo com 12.5ºC e 58%Humidade! Neve este ano Dan??? Sim é verdade que já vi nevar em Chaves em Março e Abril... mas isso era quando a Primavera dava sinal da sua graça... Agora... Nem o Inverno  
Bom fim de semana a todos!


----------



## miguel (9 Mar 2007 às 23:57)

O forum está a ser invadido por insectos  
Aqui vou com uns 14,5ºC e 1031hpa... amanha vou até a Tróia depois logo digo como se estava


----------



## Mário Barros (10 Mar 2007 às 00:10)

Por aqui céu pouco nublado.

Estou com 13.8ºC e humidade em 60%.

A pressão está nos 1031hpa.

O vento está fracote.


----------



## rozzo (10 Mar 2007 às 02:33)

Vince disse:


> Aqui 23.5 °C desde há meia hora para cá.
> 
> Oficiosamente declarado morto o Sr. Inverno.



sinceramente desconfio um bocado.. ainda nao percebi onde está esta estação aqui em Oeiras! tava curioso para perceber! 
seja como for, já em alguns dias mais amenos de sol deste Inverno desconfiei das temperaturas durante o dia dessa estação, e hoje ainda mais, sinceramente nao acredito muito.. acho que deve tar ou mal situada, ou com má ventilação ou algo do género? e com sol tende a exagerar ligeiramente nos valores de dia? ou é impressão minha?  
já os dados do vento são um bocado esquisitos? não sei se também da localização..? 
bem.. quando chegar o calor a sério logo se vê, estando aqui Oeiras tão pertinho do mar, certamente se estiver repetidamente aqui mais quente que em lisboa p.ex, será sinal que "algo vai mal no reino animal" com a estação


----------



## Sanxito (10 Mar 2007 às 03:20)

Boas pessoal,por aki a temp tem vindo a subir, já tive 12,8ºc e agora sigo com 14,1ºc...
Rozzo quanto á tua duvida a estação de oeiras ébom material e olha k eu por aki na margem sul tmb registei hoje 23,6ºc mas talvez a minha localização tmb não seja a melhor poix por volta das 14h00 tenho k mudar o sensor de janela, onde deixa de dar o sol. K esteve calor hoje á lá isso esteve... Emais Lisboa á 19 min atrás regostou uma subida acentuada e segue com 17,1ºc.
Será erro ou não tmb não sei...abraço


----------



## Kraliv (10 Mar 2007 às 08:49)

Bom dia...dorminhocos  







Então agora que eu tinha tudo preparado aparece com cada rajada de vento  Lá terei que ir à pesca amanhã  

O céu tá limpo pois claro mas o vento não ajuda em nada  


Dados das 06.00h:

Temp 11.4ºC

Humid 71%

Pressão 1032hPa

Vento
Raj. Máx.  28.8km/h  E


----------



## Dan (10 Mar 2007 às 10:16)

Céu limpo e 8,9ºC.

O vento impediu a descida de temperatura durante a noite. Mínima de 3,1ºC esta manhã (tal como na estação meteorológica).


----------



## miguel (10 Mar 2007 às 11:22)

Bom dia a todos por aqui a mínima foi de 12,0ºC neste momento vou com 16,7ºC e 1032hpa céu limpo mas um pouco mais de vento que ontem que não vinha nada a calhar mas pronto...


----------



## Sanxito (10 Mar 2007 às 11:28)

bom dia pessoal, não sei realmente se o sensor estará a funcionar em condições mas registo neste momento 21,5ºc e reparei k a estação de Oeiras tmb já regista 20,0ºc á mesma hora. A minha minima foi de 12,8ºc logo a seguir á meia noite entretanto começou a subir, e mesmo em lisboa pelas 3h00 registou-se 17,1ºc...


----------



## rozzo (10 Mar 2007 às 12:07)

Sanxito disse:


> Boas pessoal,por aki a temp tem vindo a subir, já tive 12,8ºc e agora sigo com 14,1ºc...
> Rozzo quanto á tua duvida a estação de oeiras ébom material e olha k eu por aki na margem sul tmb registei hoje 23,6ºc mas talvez a minha localização tmb não seja a melhor poix por volta das 14h00 tenho k mudar o sensor de janela, onde deixa de dar o sol. K esteve calor hoje á lá isso esteve... Emais Lisboa á 19 min atrás regostou uma subida acentuada e segue com 17,1ºc.
> Será erro ou não tmb não sei...abraço



sim,eu vi qual era o sensor, e o material no wunderground. acredito que sejam de boa qualidade. e os dados, de precipitaçao e temperatura, durante o inverno, durante a noite, e durante dias sem mt sol parecem-me bastante razoaveis mesmo. agora que os dados de vento nao estao bem acho que isso se ve bem olhando para as series. e que acho que as maximas em dias destes tao esta exageradas tb acho. nao sei se por haver ma ventilaçao, se pela localizaçao ao pe de algo que aqueça mt com o sol. algo que poderia tb "aldrabar" os dados do vento. isso nao sei, so mesmo vendo o local.. mas que desconfio.. desconfio


----------



## Minho (10 Mar 2007 às 12:17)

Dia 100% primaveril em Melgaço, 15.7ºC, visibilidade excelente...


----------



## jose leça (10 Mar 2007 às 12:20)

Boas tardes, amigos. Por aqui sigo com 21,3ºC, no dia mais quente do ano aqui na zona. o vento,  sopra do quadrante Este a cerca de 10/15Km/h


----------



## Mário Barros (10 Mar 2007 às 12:34)

Por noite de céu limpo e sub-tropical ou então apenas primaveril e assim se mantêm hoje vai ser mais um dia para bater de novo as máximas   

Tive minima de 13.6ºC agora estou com 18.4ºC e humidade em 28%.

A pressão está nos 1031hpa.

O vento está fraco.


----------



## dj_alex (10 Mar 2007 às 13:01)

Está mas é um dia de Verão em Lisboa... 

Kim, continuas a sonhar com a neve???


----------



## jose leça (10 Mar 2007 às 13:13)

Já vou com 22,3ºC de máxima. As tantas vou até à Foz do Douro.


----------



## miguel (10 Mar 2007 às 13:47)

Neste momento vou com 19,2ºC e 1031hpa a ver se tenho hoje o dia mais quente do ano até ao momento...


----------



## Mário Barros (10 Mar 2007 às 14:18)

ATINGI OS 20ºC    ai está é claro que o vento não está a ajudar nada a que temperatura suba


----------



## miguel (10 Mar 2007 às 14:29)

Acabei de atingir também os 20,0ºC


----------



## ACalado (10 Mar 2007 às 14:38)

boas por aqui tenho 14.4ºc com céu limpo, um dia típico de primavera 
Adeus Inverno   até para o ano, agora so nos resta as trovoadas


----------



## tozequio (10 Mar 2007 às 14:59)

Por aqui o vento impediu uma subida mais acentuada da temperatura, tive uma mínima de 9.0ºC e vou neste momento com 20.1ºC. Ontem cheguei aos 20.9ºC


----------



## Dan (10 Mar 2007 às 15:24)

Hoje, por causa do vento, o dia está um pouco mais fresco. 16,4ºC neste momento.

Mas não deixa de ser um belo dia de Primavera.


----------



## Vince (10 Mar 2007 às 16:25)

Há pouco passei no Estoril e em Carcavelos.
Já há pessoal na praia a trabalhar pro bronze....


----------



## rossby (10 Mar 2007 às 17:18)

Caros meteodoidos !

Que grande "seca" o tempo ai no Continente  . A chuva ai so deverá chegar na 2ª feira. Vejam como está aqui nas Flores:

http://www.gisclimaat.angra.uac.pt/weathercams/index.php?camera=2

Até as 12h (TUC) de hoje cairam apenas 2 mm em Santa Cruz das Flores.

Um frente fria que neste momento esta a passar pelo Grupo Central deverá chegar na 2ªfeira ao Continente.

Um abraço tempestuoso


----------



## Mário Barros (10 Mar 2007 às 17:26)

rossby disse:


> Caros meteodoidos !
> 
> Que grande "seca" o tempo ai no Continente  . A chuva ai so deverá chegar na 2ª feira. Vejam como está aqui nas Flores:
> 
> ...



Bem vindo Rossby a este forum de gente meteolouca   apresenta-te aqui http://www.meteopt.com/showthread.php?t=121&page=28


----------



## miguel (10 Mar 2007 às 18:23)

Foi o dia mais quente até ao momento por aqui com uma máxima de 21,1ºC neste momento vou com 19,2ºC e 1029hpa céu limpo...


----------



## Mário Barros (10 Mar 2007 às 18:33)

Umas fotozitas para ilucidar um pouco hehe...









Por aqui tarde de céu limpo e assim se mantêm.

Tive máxima de 21.0ºC (15:51)   foi a temperatura mais alta regista até agora pela minha estação e a mais alta do ano  aqui da zona agora estou com 18.9ºC e humidade em 30%.

A pressão tem estado a baixar caiu de 1032hpa para 1029hpa.

O vento está fraco.

O vento foi o principal condicionante da subida da temperatura o nosso clima cá em Portugal é uma treta  quando é para fazer calor faz vento quando faz frio nao chove nem faz vento quando chove as temperaturas sobem e o vento acalma só nos extremos dos extremos é que é algo de normal quando tá tudo a assar nao faz vento quando faz um frio de rachar tambem nao.


----------



## Fil (10 Mar 2007 às 22:03)

Como tem sido norma nos últimos anos, as estações mais quente ganham terreno ás mais frias. A primavera ganha terreno ao inverno, o verão ganha terreno á primavera e ao outono e o outono ganha terreno ao inverno. A cerejeira e outras árvores que tenho em minha casa já estão a começar a florir e ainda estamos no inicio de março. A ausência de baixas temperaturas desde finais de janeiro contribui a isto.

Hoje o dia foi mais fresco que ontem em que alcancei a temperatura mais alta do que vai de ano, 17,8ºC. Os extremos de hoje foram 3,7ºC / 15,8ºC e uma humidade record do ano de 19% o que fez o ponto de orvalho descer até aos -8,5ºC. Neste momento tenho 7,9ºC, 36% e 1037 hPa com céu limpo.


----------



## Iceberg (10 Mar 2007 às 23:58)

É isso mesmo, FIL, aliás está já comprovado pelos cientistas que, no hemisfério Norte, a Primavera está a começar uma semana mais cedo do que o normal.

Alguém leu a notícia de um jornal diário esta semana, em que afirmava que as aves este ano migraram dois meses mais cedo do que o normal ?


----------



## Kraliv (10 Mar 2007 às 23:58)

Boas.


Deois de acalmar um pouco pelo fim do dia...eis que o sr. vento voltou a aumentar desde à pouco 

E eu que queria ir à pesca amanhã







Bem, a máxima não foi além dos 19.2ºC (ás 15.47h) devido o vento que se fez sentir praticamente durante todo o dia, a Raj,. Máx foi de 32.7km/h.


A pressão foi até aos 1034hPa, situando-se agora nos 1030hPa.

Temp. 14.3 ºC

Humid 45%

Vento moderado de NE






Bom resto de fds


----------



## Sanxito (11 Mar 2007 às 01:32)

Boas pessoal, depois de ter tido uma máxima de 22,2ºc sigo agora com 14,0ºc... No sabado passado a minha temp maxima foi estranha, nunca tive o sensor ao sol e registei 25,2ºc sem nunca ter tido nenhuma fonte de calor por perto ,não entendo como é possivel uma coisa destas...


----------



## Kraliv (11 Mar 2007 às 07:40)

Bom dia...dormimhocos  


Manhã mais calma no que ao vento diz respeito, 6.4km/h NE neste momento.
A presão tem vindo a baixar significativamente, Máx 1034hPa ontem...para os1028hPa actuais  


Dados das 06.00h:

Temp 10.4ºC

Humid 38%

Pressão 1028hPa



Bom domingo
 










Não sei se vá à pesca 

  
*PS*: *ESTOU A POSTAR ÀS 07.40h E O FORUM DIZ QUE FOI ÀS 08.40h *


----------



## miguel (11 Mar 2007 às 11:41)

Bom dia a todos por aqui a mínima foi de 10,6ºC mas neste momento já vou com 16,6ºC e pressão nos 1027hpa   está uma bela tarde para passear parque das nações aqui vou eu um bom domingo a todos...


----------



## Dan (11 Mar 2007 às 11:50)

Já 15,0ºC e um céu quase sem nuvens.
Novamente, o vento impediu a descida de temperatura durante a noite. 
Mínima de 2,6ºC aqui em casa.
Em Villardeciervos (apenas a 40km de Bragança) a mínima foi -4,5ºC
Na estação meteorológica de Bragança 1,2ºC


----------



## jpalhais (11 Mar 2007 às 12:16)

Boas a todos

estou em Zirndorf  , perto de Nuremberga na Alemanha

por aqui a temperatura durante o dia está amena , mas esta noite formou-se uma camadinha fina de gelo nos carros ....


----------



## Mário Barros (11 Mar 2007 às 12:18)

Por noite de céu limpo e assim se mantêm.

Tive minima de 13.7ºC (5:24) agora estou com 17.5ºC e humidade em 26%.

A pressão está nos 1027hpa.

O vento está fraco.


----------



## miguel (11 Mar 2007 às 13:03)

Aqui vou agora com 18,6ºC e 1027hpa vento fraco céu limpinho...


----------



## Sanxito (11 Mar 2007 às 13:51)

Boas pessoal, agora k vou pro meu almoço registo 21,9ºc depois de uma mínima de 12,4ºc.
O vento sopra fraquinho e a céu está limpo...
Uma boa tarde pra todos poque está optima pra passear, até logo.


----------



## mocha (11 Mar 2007 às 14:53)

boas tardes a todos, por aqui ceu limpo 21ºC, ta bom e pra praia


----------



## jose leça (11 Mar 2007 às 15:20)

Por aqui é que está quentinho! 24ºC, com uma máxima de 26,3ºC!


----------



## tozequio (11 Mar 2007 às 16:17)

jose leça disse:


> Por aqui é que está quentinho! 24ºC, com uma máxima de 26,3ºC!



Confirmo José, por aqui depois de uma mínima de 10.5ºC vou com 25.1ºC(!), máxima do dia  

Não esperava tanto calor para aqui, curioso que é na região Norte que as temperaturas estão mais altas


----------



## Mário Barros (11 Mar 2007 às 17:34)

Por aqui tarde de céu limpo e assim se mantêm tirando só mesmo uns cirros a oeste.

A minha máxima foi mais uma vez de 21.0ºC igual á de ontem agora estou com 18.8ºC e humidade em 24%.

A pressão está irregular neste momento encontra-se m 1023hpa.

O vento esteve mais fraco que ontem mas agora está a começar-se a intenseficar vindo de este.


----------



## Dan (11 Mar 2007 às 18:37)

Céu limpo e 15,7ºC.

Extremos do dia: 2,6ºC / 18,5ºC


----------



## Fil (11 Mar 2007 às 18:43)

Em minha casa a mínima foi de 5,5ºC com uma humidade de 30%  O ponto de orvalho chegou até aos -13,9ºC. A humidade mais alta de hoje até agora foi de 31% e a mais baixa de 18%. A máxima em minha casa foi de 17,3ºC, mas na estação chegou aos 20ºC. Neste momento tenho 13,3ºC em descida acentuada, 28% e 1029 hPa.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (11 Mar 2007 às 18:59)

Aqui a maxima foi em torno dos 22 graus ... Sigo agora com 18.1... a meu ver vamos ter bom tempo a semana inteirinha... Reparem as temp no resto da Europa! Altissimas! 11 graus em Helsinquia vi na EuroNews...  la se vai o gelo... os ursinhos... a costa da caparica!


----------



## Mário Barros (11 Mar 2007 às 19:32)

Por aqui o fim de tarde foi assim...Cá em casa a temperatura ao sol chegou aos 38.5ºC  agora estou com 21.8ºC lá fora 14.8ºC.


----------



## Mago (11 Mar 2007 às 19:48)

Ola Pessoal
Por aqui minima de 4ºC e máxima de 16ºC, céu limpo
1030hpa
Agora estão 11,4ºC


----------



## Rog (11 Mar 2007 às 20:06)

boas, 14ºC, céu limpo optimo para astronomia.....


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (11 Mar 2007 às 22:22)

Boa noite. Depois da minha ausencia de um dia devido a motivos de saude familiares, cá estou de volta.

Aqui em São Miguel, hoje o dia amanheceu encoberto com chuva fraca, que parou após o meio dia e o céu tornou-se menos nublado com abertas.

A máxima ficou nos 16º depois houve uma quebra estando neste momento aqui na Lagoa com 11,8º. Está uma noite fria


----------



## Mário Barros (11 Mar 2007 às 23:23)

Por aqui céu limpo.

Estou com 12.2ºC já tive com 11.9ºC (23:11)  bem Março costuma caracterizar-se em termos de temperatura por grandes amplitudes térmicas essencialmente no interior do país onde facilmente se atinge os 20ºC de dia e 0ºC de noite a humidade está nos 24%.

A pressão está nos 1025hpa.

O vento é nulo/fraco.


----------



## miguel (12 Mar 2007 às 00:16)

Por aqui a máxima foi de 19,8ºC agora vou com 10,6ºC e 1024hpa...boa noite a todos.


----------



## Mago (12 Mar 2007 às 01:56)

Boa Noite
Finalizo o dia com 8ºC
Céu limpo


----------



## Sanxito (12 Mar 2007 às 03:48)

Boas pessoal, eu por aki sigo com 12,4ºc valor esse k foi a minima da noite passada, a máxima atingiu os 22,2ºc. Enfim,umdia muito agradável...


----------



## xicovsky (12 Mar 2007 às 07:56)

Viseu
Em 2007

Temp. Máxima 18.9ºC (11/03) 
Temp. Minima - 3.3ºC  (26/01)


----------



## Kraliv (12 Mar 2007 às 08:12)

Bom dia...*xicovsky* e dorminhocos do forum  


Madrugado fresca (6.0ºC) aqui pela _Ravessa_ com céu nublado por nuvens altas.


Dados das 06.00h:

Temp 6.1ºC

Humid. 64%

Pressão 1024hPa

Vento - -


A temp. actual é de 11ºC, Pressão 1024Hpa


----------



## Mário Barros (12 Mar 2007 às 09:08)

Por aqui noite de céu limpo agora encontra-se muito nublado por cirros.

A minha minima foi de 8.9ºC (3:30)   agora estou com 13.5ºC e humidade em 35%.

A pressão está nos 1022hpa.

O vento está nulo/fraco.


----------



## Dan (12 Mar 2007 às 12:16)

13,2ºC e céu coberto por nuvens altas.
Mínima de 0,4ºC.


----------



## Mário Barros (12 Mar 2007 às 12:41)

Por aqui céu muito nublado por uns cirros ou nevoeiro nem sei só sei que chateia  

Estou com 19.2ºC e humidade em 37%.

A pressão está nos 1022hpa.

O vento está nulo/fraco.


----------



## Sanxito (12 Mar 2007 às 12:49)

Boa tarde meteoloucos, por aki sigo com 20,7ºc depois de já ter registado 21,4ºc mas á 10min atrás em passeio com a minha cadela registei 19,5º no relogio...Quanto á minima esta noite foi de 11,4ºc...


----------



## miguel (12 Mar 2007 às 13:14)

Boas
Por aqui um dia nada a ver com os últimos tive de mínima 7,7ºC...neste momento tenho 16,8ºC, 1021hpa e céu muito nublado.


----------



## Serrano (12 Mar 2007 às 14:05)

Nuvens altas pela Covilhã, com 17.5 graus na zona baixa da cidade. Afinal, não cheguei aos 20 graus no meu posto de observação, visto que a máxima mais alta dos últimos dias ficou-se por 17.9 graus.


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (12 Mar 2007 às 14:21)

Boa tarde pessoal do forum! Por aqui céu muito nublado com boas abertas. Tivemos uma noite fria aqui em Santa Cruz da Lagoa com 10,9º de minima, neste momento sigo com 16,7º e 51% de humidade


----------



## Mago (12 Mar 2007 às 14:45)

Boa tarde
Por aqui a mínima foi de 5,3ºC e hoje já marcou a minha estação 17ºC.
1022hpa
Céu com nuvens altas


----------



## Mário Barros (12 Mar 2007 às 18:55)

Por aqui céu muito nublado.

A minha máxima foi de 19.9ºC (12:51) agora estou com 14.9ºC a humidade está nos 40%.

A pressão está nos 1021hpa.

O vento está nulo/fraco.


----------



## miguel (12 Mar 2007 às 18:59)

Por aqui tive máxima de 17,8ºC...

Neste momento vou com 15,3ºC e 1020hpa céu muito nublado...


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (12 Mar 2007 às 19:17)

Boa tarde. Por aqui continuamos com boas abertas.  A máxima foi de 18,1º aqui em Santa Cruz da Lagoa, neste momento sigo com 14,3º e 54% de humidade


----------



## Santos (12 Mar 2007 às 19:23)

Olá amigos,

Por aqui estamos com 12.9ºC e a pressão em 1021 hpa.
Os últimos dias têm sido de temperaturas primaveris, será que é para continuar ...


----------



## Dan (12 Mar 2007 às 19:38)

Santos disse:


> Olá amigos,
> 
> Por aqui estamos com 12.9ºC e a pressão em 1021 hpa.
> Os últimos dias têm sido de temperaturas primaveris, será que é para continuar ...



Estas condições devem manter-se pelo menos até ao próximo fim-de-semana.

12,7ºC e céu limpo.

Extremos do dia: 0,4ºC / 17,0ºC

Será que vou registar o primeiro mês de Março, dos últimos 6 anos, sem um valor negativo?


----------



## Minho (12 Mar 2007 às 21:04)

Por Braga, céu nublado por nuvens altas.
Max/Min 19,0/9,9 ºC

Temp Actual: 12,3ºC


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (12 Mar 2007 às 22:07)

Por agora, aqui em Santa Cruz da Lagoa, 12,4º

Noite fresca por aqui


----------



## Kraliv (12 Mar 2007 às 22:45)

Boas  


Temp. bastante alta  durante o dia de hoje aqui pela _Ravessa_ com Máx. a 24.8ºC.  


Neste momento:

Temp. 11.4ºC

Humid 62%

Pressão 1023hPa

Vento 3.6km/h E


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (12 Mar 2007 às 23:03)

Sintra ca segue com 15.5ºC... Humidade de 52%... Dps de mais 1 dia d Primavera com max a superar os 20ºC...   A meu ver o tempo continuará assim... Até com tendencia a subir mais a temp... logo se verá! Boas Noites a todos...


----------



## Mário Barros (12 Mar 2007 às 23:29)

Bem por aqui céu limpo.

Estou com 12.6ºC e humidade em 52%.

A pressão está nos 1021hpa.

O vento está fraco.


----------



## kimcarvalho (12 Mar 2007 às 23:30)

Boas pessoal meteolouco!  

Após esta ausencia prolongada aqui está um resumo do FDS e do dia de hoje!

*Dia 10/03/2007*
Máx: 19,9ºC
Mín: 10,5ºC

*Dia 11/03/2007*
Máx: 18,8ºC
Mín: 8,8ºC

Em especial a primeira metade do Domingo, mas todo o FDS de uma forma geral foi caracterizado por um ventinho que era de cortar à faca na sombra e quentito ao sol.

*Hoje dia 12/03/2007*
Máx: 19,7ºC
Mín: 5,1ºC



Dia caracterizado por uma forte amplitude térmica e pele nebulosidade alta e média que foi em aumento ao longo do dia. O radar do IM mostrou vários ecos por esta região, mas não houve precipitação, o que seria? 

Neste momento tenho 13,2ºC e 1024hPa. As EMAS do IM estão em Blackout total no continente ( a de Elvas já há uns dias que anda a fazer companhia à de Braga e à do Caramulo )


----------



## miguel (12 Mar 2007 às 23:33)

Aqui vou com 12,8ºC e 1021hpa boas noites a todos


----------



## Sanxito (13 Mar 2007 às 02:52)

Boas a todos, já devem estar a dormir poix está tardissímo...
Por aki sigo com 12,1ºc depois de ter resgistado 23,4ºc como maxima do dia.
O rog deve estar contente,poix não é todos os dias k o areeiro é o local mais frio de portugal... Á 1h00 estavam 1,5ºc e só carrazeda se aproximava com 1,8ºc...


----------



## Kraliv (13 Mar 2007 às 08:25)

Bom dia,


Manhã fresca por cá. Neste momento tenho o céu com nuvens altas.
A Pressão está começando a subir depois de um mín. 1022hPA às 03.00h.

Dados das 06.00h

Temp. 8.2ºC

Humid. 75%

Pressão 1023hPA

Vento 6.6km/h E


Neste momento Temp. 11.5ºC e Pressão 1024hPa
Mais vento do que ontem


----------



## Mário Barros (13 Mar 2007 às 08:40)

Por aqui noite de céu limpo mas agora encontra-se muito nublado por cirros o costume.

A minha minima foi de 11.3ºC (2:47) agora estou com 12.7ºC e humidade em 42%.

A pressão está nos 1023hpa.

O vento está fraco.


----------



## Rog (13 Mar 2007 às 10:24)

Bom dia, Por aqui o mau tempo está instalado. Vento moderado, chuva por vezes forte e até granizo já caiu. As trovoadas estam perto ...
http://www.wetterzentrale.de/pics/Rsfloc.html
9ºC, 1019hpa


----------



## miguel (13 Mar 2007 às 13:11)

Devido a lapso meu não sei a mínima desta noite  mas sei dizer que neste momento vou com 18,2ºC, 1022hpa e céu nublado por cirros mas com sol...


----------



## kimcarvalho (13 Mar 2007 às 13:24)

Rogpacheco disse:


> Bom dia, Por aqui o mau tempo está instalado. Vento moderado, chuva por vezes forte e até granizo já caiu. As trovoadas *estam* perto ...
> http://www.wetterzentrale.de/pics/Rsfloc.html
> 9ºC, 1019hpa


Boa tarde malta do termómetro!  

Rogério, tu não disfarças nada, és madeirense de gema!  Nunca falei contigo, mas ao ler-te até parece que te estou a escutar!  Estão pronunciam estam e assim escreves!   Até pareces alentejano que por aqui _tamem_ dizemos _estam_ 

Um abraço companheiro madeirense!!  (o homem mais céptico aqui da casa, ainda mais que o Alex )

Bem de volta ao tema do tópico, a minha mínima ficou-se pelos aprazíveis 8,2ºC.

Neste momento tenho 17,4ºC e o céu apresenta-se nubladovsky por nuvens altas. Hoje é um daqueles dias em que a luminosidade gerada por este tipo de nebulosidade faz uma dôr de cabeça terrível! A pressão está nos 1025hPa.


----------



## dj_alex (13 Mar 2007 às 13:43)

miguel disse:


> Devido a lapso meu não sei a mínima desta noite  mas sei dizer que neste momento vou com 18,2ºC, 1022hpa e céu nublado por cirros mas com sol...



Nem vou comentar o que andaste a fazer durante a noite miguel....


----------



## Serrano (13 Mar 2007 às 14:10)

Na Covilhã o céu apresenta pouca nebulosidade, com o termómetro a marcar 16 graus na zona baixa da cidade.


----------



## mocha (13 Mar 2007 às 14:17)

boa tarde a todos pessoal, por aqui o ceu ta pouco nublado por vezes nublado por algumas nuvens, sigo com 20ºC tava bom era pra dormir uma siesta debaixo de um chaparro


----------



## Rog (13 Mar 2007 às 15:44)

kimcarvalho disse:


> Boa tarde malta do termómetro!
> 
> Rogério, tu não disfarças nada, és madeirense de gema!  Nunca falei contigo, mas ao ler-te até parece que te estou a escutar!  Estão pronunciam estam e assim escreves!   Até pareces alentejano que por aqui _tamem_ dizemos _estam_
> 
> ...



 
Olha que aqui onde vivo, é dos locais na Madeira com menos sotaque , mas o que é divulgado para fora é o sotaque do Funchal como sendo da ilha toda...
o então foi erro... de tão perto que as quero que as vejo no presente ainda que estejam no futuro 
Por aqui também escapa o "tamem" 

Retomando ao tópico:
Estava a ver que a pressão hoje não descia de 1019hpa, mas no entanto já andava nos 1012hpa ao ver os do IM  uns amigos meus acharam piada no barómetro e parece que o calibraram à uns dias atrás para bom tempo claro...


----------



## Rog (13 Mar 2007 às 16:01)

NEVE está a cair neve no Pico Ruivo desde os 1500 metros...
E onde eu me encontro, a cerca de 500 metros, está a cair granizo com chuva...
Trovoadas esparças... Algum vento...


----------



## kimcarvalho (13 Mar 2007 às 16:23)

Rogpacheco disse:


> NEVE está a cair neve no Pico Ruivo desde os 1500 metros...
> E onde eu me encontro, a cerca de 500 metros, está a cair granizo com chuva...
> Trovoadas esparças... Algum vento...



    
Fantástico Rogério!!!! Quero ir para lá!!!!! . Nem me importava de me aventurar por aquelas veredas de cortar a respiração só pelo facto de a poder ver!!!
A informação como a soubeste Rogério? É visivel? 

Pela imagem de satélite parece que estão no "olho do furacão", Pressão em queda certamente!!  







Atenção também às trovoadas!





Agora digam-me lá, porque os meus conhecimentos não chegam a tanto. Olhando para esta carta, como é possivel estar a nevar a 1500 m?


----------



## Mago (13 Mar 2007 às 17:06)

Por aqui 16ºC , 1024hpa
Céu pouco nublado mas com algumas nuvenzitas altas.


----------



## Rog (13 Mar 2007 às 17:35)

kimcarvalho disse:


> Fantástico Rogério!!!! Quero ir para lá!!!!! . Nem me importava de me aventurar por aquelas veredas de cortar a respiração só pelo facto de a poder ver!!!
> A informação como a soubeste Rogério? É visivel?
> 
> Pela imagem de satélite parece que estão no "olho do furacão", Pressão em queda certamente!!
> ...


----------



## Dan (13 Mar 2007 às 18:49)

kimcarvalho disse:


> Agora digam-me lá, porque os meus conhecimentos não chegam a tanto. Olhando para esta carta, como é possivel estar a nevar a 1500 m?



Pode muito bem ser graupel que não necessita de valores de temperatura tão baixos e não deixa também de ser neve. Quando é em grande quantidade, fica tudo branco na mesma.


----------



## Mário Barros (13 Mar 2007 às 18:54)

E assim foi o fim de tarde...   









Por aqui foi mais um dia de céu muito nublado por cirros que de uma certa forma já chateiam e assim se mantêm tudo.

A minha máxima foi de 20.5ºC (15:52) agora estou com 17.7ºC e humidade em 26%.

A pressão está nos 1022hpa.

O vento está nulo/fraco.


----------



## Minho (13 Mar 2007 às 21:29)

kimcarvalho disse:


> Agora digam-me lá, porque os meus conhecimentos não chegam a tanto. Olhando para esta carta, como é possivel estar a nevar a 1500 m?



Pela radiosondagem estariam menos 3.0ºC a 1500m com a forte actividade convectiva é possível que a temperatura caísse bem uns graus nos períodos de maior actividade... a cota de neve permanente deveria estar nos 1600 metros com 1ºC, temperatura mais do que suficiente para nevar.... esta é a minha explicação, mas agora que temos tantos meteorologistas pro é que se podiam pronunciar


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (13 Mar 2007 às 21:38)

Boa noite a todos!  Hoje só pode aparecer a esta hora. Por aqui tivemos um dia um tanto identico ao de ontem, com uma ligeira subida de temperatura máxima. Registei os valores minimos e máximos de 10,8 e 20,6 graus, aqui na minha estação de Santa Cruz da Lagoa. 

Neste momento sigo com 13,2º e 63% de humidade.

Parabens á ilha da Madeira pela queda de neve


----------



## Dan (13 Mar 2007 às 21:47)

10,9ºC e céu limpo.

Extremos do dia: 2,0ºC / 17,4ºC


----------



## Minho (13 Mar 2007 às 21:52)

Braga, céu pouco nublado

Max/Min: 21/9,3ºC
Agora: 16,9ºC


----------



## Rog (13 Mar 2007 às 22:18)

Pelo Norte da Madeira, céu nublado, vento moderado, 10,2ºC, 1014hpa


----------



## jose leça (13 Mar 2007 às 22:18)

Boas noites, por aqui sigo com 15ºC, com máxima de 23,5ºC e mínima de 10,2ºC. Dia tipico de Primavera.


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (13 Mar 2007 às 22:26)

Por aqui agora são 13,5º


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (13 Mar 2007 às 22:47)

Boas amigos... Sigo com 16ºC na bela vila de Sintra... Humidade:42%... Pressao: 1030 hpa!  Os espanhois preveem neve acima dos 800m para o sul da Galiza para segunda feira... Mas prontos voces sabem como isto funca... Ia la de proposito para ver nevar na minha aldeia... não seria a primeira vez que o faria ...


----------



## Kraliv (13 Mar 2007 às 22:48)

Boas,


Aqui pela _Ravessa_, tive de Temp. Min. 7.2ºC (6.51h) e uma Temp. Máx 19.4ºC atingida pelas 14.35h.


Neste momento:

Temp. 11.4ºC

Humid. 64%

Pressão 1024hPa  (a subir)

Vento fraco NE


----------



## Fernando_ (13 Mar 2007 às 23:20)

Boas noites, sem novidade em Madrid, céu limpo
*10,1º*, *45%* humidade


----------



## miguel (13 Mar 2007 às 23:27)

Boas pessoal por Setúbal a máxima foi das mais altinhas com 20,4ºC neste momento vou com 13,4ºC e 1022hpa


----------



## Mário Barros (13 Mar 2007 às 23:33)

Por aqui vou dormir com céu limpo.

Estou com 15.0ºC e humidade em 27%.

A pressão está nos 1023hpa.

O vento nulo/fraco vindo de este.


----------



## Mago (14 Mar 2007 às 00:29)

Por aqui segue a noite com 9,3ºC
1024hpa
boa noite


----------



## kimcarvalho (14 Mar 2007 às 01:06)

Dan disse:


> Pode muito bem ser graupel que não necessita de valores de temperatura tão baixos e não deixa também de ser neve. Quando é em grande quantidade, fica tudo branco na mesma.





Minho disse:


> Pela radiosondagem estariam menos 3.0ºC a 1500m com a forte actividade convectiva é possível que a temperatura caísse bem uns graus nos períodos de maior actividade... a cota de neve permanente deveria estar nos 1600 metros com 1ºC, temperatura mais do que suficiente para nevar.... esta é a minha explicação, mas agora que temos tantos meteorologistas pro é que se podiam pronunciar



Boas explicações! . No fundo a carta do GFS ficou aquem da realidade uma vez que praticamente a 1800 estava a ISO 0ºC.

A máxima por cá foi de 18,2ºC.

Neste momento tenho 12,1ºC e descendo. Acho dificil hoje chegar a gear por aqui!  
  Era piada pessoal!


----------



## Sanxito (14 Mar 2007 às 02:25)

Boa noite pessoal...
Espero que estejam todos em forma a de boa saúde.
Hoje tive um dia quentinho, registei 23,4ºc de maxima e 11,6ºc de mínima,neste momento vou com 12,6ºc e vento não existe...


----------



## Kraliv (14 Mar 2007 às 08:39)

Bom dia...dorminhocos  


Pela_ Ravessa _céu praticamente limpo.

A Temp. desceu aos 7.8ºC pelas 6.51h.


Actual:

Temp 12.9ºC

Humid. 57%

Pressão 1025hPa

Vento 19.4km/h E







Até logo


----------



## mocha (14 Mar 2007 às 09:26)

bom dia a todos por aqui ceu limpissimo, sigo com 13ªc

@Kraliv se precisares de uma desinfestação fala comigo


----------



## kimcarvalho (14 Mar 2007 às 10:44)

Kraliv disse:


> Bom dia...dorminhocos
> 
> 
> Pela_ Ravessa _céu praticamente limpo.
> ...



Bons dias camaradas de armas meterorológicas! 

Por aqui está igual.  

A mínima foi de 9ºC e tenho neste momento 14,7ºC e subindo! A pressão é de 1026hPa.



mocha disse:


> bom dia a todos por aqui ceu limpissimo, sigo com 13ªc
> 
> @Kraliv se precisares de uma desinfestação fala comigo



Olha a Mocha, então estás melhor da gripe!


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (14 Mar 2007 às 11:16)

Bom dia caros amigos meteorologicos! Por aqui céu muito nublado. A minima foi de 12,2º , neste momento sigo com 15,6º


----------



## mocha (14 Mar 2007 às 11:39)

kimcarvalho disse:


> Bons dias camaradas de armas meterorológicas!
> 
> Por aqui está igual.
> 
> ...



qual gripe?    
so tu pra me fazeres rir logo de manha!!!


----------



## Mário Barros (14 Mar 2007 às 11:45)

Por céu limpo tirando alguns cirros o costume.

Estou com 16.5ºC e humidade em 25%.

A pressão está nos 1024hpa.

O vento está nulo/fraco.


----------



## mocha (14 Mar 2007 às 11:49)

so sei k este tempo da me uma moleza 
venham mas e as trovoadas pra dar uma animação a isto


----------



## Kraliv (14 Mar 2007 às 12:10)

Boas...again  


Calor   loirinhas e caracóis  

Alguém alinha (paga) ????????

  







Temp 15ºC 
Humid. 54% 
Pressão 1024hpa














Elas andam n'aí  andam pois


----------



## kimcarvalho (14 Mar 2007 às 12:43)

mocha disse:


> so sei k este tempo da me uma moleza
> venham mas e as trovoadas pra dar uma animação a isto



Houve tu és mesmo alentejana de alma! hehehe, moleza, sombra, sobreiro, ó-ó   



Kraliv disse:


> Boas...again
> 
> 
> Calor   loirinhas e caracóis
> ...



Houve tu andas numa de caracóis tá visto! É coisa que como apenas em locais de confiança, que já tenho levado com cada banhada... ou melhor *ranhada*!  

Por aqui estou a apenas 17,7ºC do zero absoluto!  
A pressão dá sinal de descida, e contínua nos 1025hPa (é a dança do AA ora mais acima, ora mais a leste)


----------



## miguel (14 Mar 2007 às 13:18)

Boas a todos por aqui a mínima ficou nos 10,1ºC neste momento já vou com 17,8ºC algumas nuvens altas mas menos do que nos últimos dois dias pressão nos 1022hpa.


----------



## Serrano (14 Mar 2007 às 14:02)

Estão 17.5 graus na zona baixa da Covilhã, com céu limpo. A mínima ficou-se pelos 6 graus.


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (14 Mar 2007 às 14:31)

Por agora, aqui tarde amena com 19,9º . Hoje devo bater a máxima de ontem


----------



## dj_alex (14 Mar 2007 às 14:34)

Kraliv disse:


> Boas...again
> 
> 
> Calor   loirinhas e caracóis
> ...




Grande praga que vai para aí.....


----------



## Kraliv (14 Mar 2007 às 15:27)

Olá..olá  


  Temp.Máx 22.1ºC às 11.53h ; Pressão a 1026hPa (10.21h).

Entretanto ambas já em descida, mas ainda dá perfeitamente para as _loirinhas_  


Actual:

Temp. 18.8ºC

Humid. 44%

Pressão 1023hPa


----------



## Rog (14 Mar 2007 às 16:24)

Pelo Norte da Madeira 13,2ºC; céu mto nublado, 1015hpa; durante a manhã chegou a cair granizo e algumas trovoadas..


----------



## Dan (14 Mar 2007 às 18:32)

14,6ºC e céu quase limpo.

Hoje a amplitude térmica foi inferior à dos últimos dias. 

6,2ºC / 16,1ºC


----------



## Mário Barros (14 Mar 2007 às 19:16)

E foi assim...





Por aqui céu limpo triando os cirros  

A minha máxima ficou-se pelos 20.1ºC (16:22) agora estou com 16.6ºC e humidade em 30%.

A pressão está nos 1022hpa.

O vento está nulo/fraco.


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (14 Mar 2007 às 19:46)

Aqui seguimos com 15,6 graus. O céu está muito nublado. A maxima foi de 22 graus por aqui


----------



## miguel (14 Mar 2007 às 20:01)

Por aqui a máxima foi altinha com 20,1ºC...agora vou com 17,4ºC e 1021hpa


----------



## Fernando_ (14 Mar 2007 às 20:33)

Boas noites, día agradável em Madrid, céu limpio, agora *13.1º* e *43%* humidade; mínima de *2.8º* (datos I.N.M.).

Nas montanhas, fica pouca neve  , únicamente algo nas cimas, sobre os 2.200 - 2.300 m.







Cumprimentos


----------



## Mário Barros (14 Mar 2007 às 21:50)

Fernando_ disse:


> Boas noites, día agradável em Madrid, céu limpio, agora *13.1º* e *43%* humidade; mínima de *2.8º* (datos I.N.M.).
> 
> Nas montanhas, fica pouca neve  , únicamente algo nas cimas, sobre os 2.200 - 2.300 m.
> 
> ...



Que céu tão limpo  odeio céu assim mete medo não á actividade parece que estamos dentro de um aquário.

Por aqui estou com 15.1ºC e humidade em 31%.

A pressão está nos 1022hpa.

O vento está fraco.


----------



## Minho (14 Mar 2007 às 22:29)

Braga
Mais um dia primaveril.
Hoje viam-se uns cirros muito bonitos.

Max/Min 21,8/12,2

Temp Actual 14,2ºC


----------



## Kraliv (14 Mar 2007 às 23:10)

Boa noite pessoal  


Aqui estão os meus registos de hoje:

Temp
Máx 22.1ºC (11.53h)
Min 7.8ºC  (6.51h)

Humid
Máx 72%
Min 39%

Pressão
Máx 1026hPa (10.21h)
Min 1023hPa  (16.25h)

Vento
Raj. max 22.3km/h E (8.51h)


 


Neste momento:

Temp 11.3ºC
Humid 59%
Pressão 1024hPa
Vento 3.2km/h NE


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (14 Mar 2007 às 23:15)

Por aqui noite algo fresca com 14º. Céu nublado e 60% de humidade


----------



## Dan (14 Mar 2007 às 23:35)

Céu limpo e 8,9ºC.


----------



## Fil (15 Mar 2007 às 00:06)

Por aqui o dia de hoje foi mais fresco que os dias anteriores. A máxima hoje chegou aos 15,3ºC e a mínima foi de 5,6ºC, com a humidade sempre muito baixa e vento de leste. O mês já vai a meio e apesar da primeira metade do mês ser teoricamente a mais fria e a que tinha que estar abaixo da média, aqui em Bragança já vai uns 2ºC acima da média histórica...

Neste momento tenho 8,1ºC, 42% e 1029 hPa com céu limpo.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (15 Mar 2007 às 00:16)

Sintra: 15.6ºC  Mas ké isto??? Verão de São Martinho???






Reparem nas temperaturas do resto do continente!!! Ai!!! 
Na America preparam-se para mais uma tempestade de frio e neve!!! Is to deste lado não dá em nada! Até o frio polar, até lá foge... Grrrrrrrrrrrrr  
Boas Noites...


----------



## Rog (15 Mar 2007 às 00:35)

Boas, Por aqui 13,2ºC, céu nublado.
A mínima chegou aos 11ºC hoje, e claro a serra pela manhã estava branquinha com NEVE... a 33ºN com uma temperatura que não baixou mais do que 8ºC e ver uma serra assim, com o maior nevão dos últimos 4 anos por aqui, mto bom ...  
1018hpa


----------



## jose leça (15 Mar 2007 às 00:39)

Por aqui começo o dia com 13,9ºC


----------



## Mago (15 Mar 2007 às 02:19)

Boa Noite,
Estava a ver que não chegava ao forum, algumas dificuldades com Windows Vista e o meu acesso à net....

Mas adiante, por aqui máxima de 15º,1 e agora estão 9ºc
Nada a registar tempo ameno mas monotono...


----------



## Sanxito (15 Mar 2007 às 03:13)

Boa noite pessoal, continuo desaparecido poix o tempo tem sido pouco ...
Por ai sigo com 12,7ºc e os dias têm sido quentinhos, sempre acima dos 20ºc, e o kraliv é k tem razão, o k falta mesmo é umas loiras fresquinhas e um petisco...


----------



## Kraliv (15 Mar 2007 às 08:03)

Ei...pssstttt, já é dia  


Céu limpinho, outra vez , aqui pela _Ravessa_ 


A Temp. desceu aos 7.8ºC pelas 6.41h.



Actual:

Temp 12.2ºC
Humid 58%
Pressão 1024hPA
Vento 9.0km/ NE


----------



## Rog (15 Mar 2007 às 09:13)

Boas, por aqui 14,1ºC; céu nublado, 1021hpa


----------



## Mário Barros (15 Mar 2007 às 09:18)

Por aqui céu pouco nublado.

Estou com 15.6ºC e humidade em 28%.

A pressão está nos 1023hpa.

O vento está fraco.


----------



## mocha (15 Mar 2007 às 10:15)

kimcarvalho disse:


> Houve tu és mesmo alentejana de alma! hehehe, moleza, sombra, sobreiro, ó-ó
> 
> *E verdade Kim por acaso acho k tenho varias costelas de alentejana em mim
> isto esta a precisar de uma animaçao, pk este sol da cabo de mim, pra quando a trvovoada? tou a espera *
> ...



*Kraliv ta visto que a praga anda se a desenvolver, tas a precisar de uma desinfestação no teu pc , vou chamar o tecnico k trabalha comigo pra dar cabo da bicharada*

*por acaso ontem tava a comentar com uma amiga minha, que saudades k tenho de comer uns ranhosos nhami acompanhados de loira, morena, ou ruiva tanto faz.
bem por aqui amanheceu com ceu pouco nublado ou limpo, ja vou com 16ºC, masi um dia de moleza ta visto *


----------



## miguel (15 Mar 2007 às 10:26)

Bom dia por aqui tive de mínima 10,1ºC...agora vou com 14,3ºC e céu muito nublado por cirros mas faz sol!! pressão nos 1022hpa


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (15 Mar 2007 às 11:43)

Bom dia amigos! Por aqui registei a uma minima de 13,2º. Por agora o céu encontra-se muito nublado, sem qualquer aberta no céu. Neste momento sigo como 15,2º e 62% de humidade aqui em Santa Cruz da Lagoa.

Ontem é que reparei que subi de categoria aqui no forum!


----------



## miguel (15 Mar 2007 às 12:29)

Tempo actual:

17,2ºC

1022hpa

céu muito nublado por nuvens altas mas sol...


----------



## Mário Barros (15 Mar 2007 às 12:35)

Por aqui os cirros do costume  

Estou com 18.9ºC hoje deve chegar aos 20ºC como ontem  a humidade está nos 24%.

A pressão está nos 1022hpa.

O vento está nulo/fraco.


----------



## Serrano (15 Mar 2007 às 13:56)

O céu continua limpo na Covilhã, com 17.5 graus na cota dos 500 msnm. No meu posto de observação, a máxima de ontem foi 17.4 graus e a mínima desta noite foi 7 graus.


----------



## Santos (15 Mar 2007 às 14:12)

Boa tarde,
Por aqui 18.9ºC, 1023 hpa e céu limpo


----------



## Sanxito (15 Mar 2007 às 14:13)

Boas pessoal, por aki tive 12,1ºc durante a noite e agora sigo com 21,1ºc com tendência pra subir...


----------



## Dan (15 Mar 2007 às 14:18)

Mais um dia quente  

Algumas nuvens e 16,8ºC.

Mínima de 4,2ºC


----------



## mocha (15 Mar 2007 às 14:38)

aqui ta quentinhe 20ºC grãozinhos


----------



## Mago (15 Mar 2007 às 16:45)

Ola Pessoal
Por aqui a tarde anda com 16ºC , céu quase limpo


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (15 Mar 2007 às 17:16)

Lisboa segue com maxima bem acima dos 20ºC... 22 neste momento! Acho que vêm aí mudanças! Mto frio sobtretudo para a região norte apartir de Segunda Feira! Os espanhios já advertem mudanças brustas nos boletins! Sobretudo por frio! *Estão a prever neve no Noroeste Peninsular acima dos 700m pra segunda, caindo para 500m terça*... Mas a probabilidade de precipitação continua baixa mas existe! Em torno aos 50%! Para a Provincia de Lugo (Galicia) preveem neve acima dos *400m* para terça!  
Esperemos k a precipitação chegue pelo menos até à fronteira!!! Já tinha neve em Chaves!!! Quanto as temp negativas nas minimas claro, a meu ver estao quase certas no interior norte e serra da estrela! 
Vamos aguadar!!!


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (15 Mar 2007 às 17:40)

Boa tarde. Por aqui o céu continua muito nublado. Por enquanto a máxima é de 18,5. Agora registo 18º
e 53% de humidade
Vamos a ver se o fim de semana trás alguma perticipação para cá.


----------



## Mário Barros (15 Mar 2007 às 18:42)

Por tarde instavel dissiparam-se os cirros e depois começaram a aparecer umas nuvens mais baixas que conseguiam tapar sol mas depois até essas se dissiparam e agora o céu encontra-se totalmente limpo.

A minha máxima foi 20.7ºC (16:04) agora estou com 16.3ºC e humidade em 38%.

A pressão está nos 1021hpa.

O vento está nulo/fraco.


----------



## miguel (15 Mar 2007 às 20:45)

Por aqui a máxima ficou nos 19,8ºC... algumas nuvens durante a tarde a anunciar o que espero ver no Alentejo esta sexta e sábado de tarde  pelo menos que de umas boas nuvens para fotografar!! neste momento vou com 16,3ºC e 1019hpa...


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (15 Mar 2007 às 20:54)

Por aqui continuamos com céu muito nublado. Inicio de noite um pouco de nada fresca. Á pouco na minha estação registava 14,5º e 62% de humidade


----------



## kimcarvalho (15 Mar 2007 às 21:14)

Mago disse:


> Boa Noite,
> Estava a ver que não chegava ao forum, algumas dificuldades com Windows Vista e o meu acesso à net....
> 
> Mas adiante, por aqui máxima de 15º,1 e agora estão 9ºc
> Nada a registar tempo ameno mas monotono...



Uii o Vista!  Dores de cabeça Mago, Ainda vou eperar mais uns bons meses, até porque não desgosto do XP, podia ser mais leve e não ter tanta falha de segurnaça, apenas isso! 
Depois ensinas-me  



MiguelMinhoto disse:


> Bom dia amigos! Por aqui registei a uma minima de 13,2º. Por agora o céu encontra-se muito nublado, sem qualquer aberta no céu. Neste momento sigo como 15,2º e 62% de humidade aqui em Santa Cruz da Lagoa.
> 
> Ontem é que reparei que subi de categoria aqui no forum!



Pois é já és um Cirrus!  parabéns!

Ontem a máxima foi de 19,8ºC.

Hoje tive de máxima 19,6ºC, se bem que a sensação de calor hoje foi maior na minha opinião . A mínima foi de 8,2ºC. O dia caracterizou-se pelo céu limpo e aspecto primaveril. Para a semana vai ser um choque térmico! Os grupos de risco já deviam estar a ser avisados com campanhas nos meios de difusão . Principlamente depois de uns dias assim vai fazer mossa .

A temperatura neste momento é de 14,6ºC e tenho 1022hPa.


----------



## Minho (15 Mar 2007 às 21:49)

As temperaturas em Braga nem de propósito, Máxima exactamente igual à de ontem e a mínima apenas diferiu 0,1ºC   

Max/Min 21,8/12,1

Temp. Actual: 15ºC


----------



## Mário Barros (15 Mar 2007 às 22:46)

Por aqui céu limpo.

Estou com 14.9ºC e humidade em 28%.

A pressão nos 1022hpa.

O vento está nulo/fraco.


----------



## miguel (15 Mar 2007 às 23:08)

Por aqui vou com 14,7ºC e 1021hpa céu limpo e viva o slb


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (15 Mar 2007 às 23:08)

Sintra: 13.8ºC, ja ha mtos dias k não descia tanto! Humidade de 48%... Pressão 1021Hpa!
Bem aí o frio carago!


----------



## mocha (15 Mar 2007 às 23:11)

boa noite pessoal, por aqui ceu pouco nublado 15ºC, 1022Hpa
so mais uma coisa pra acrescentar SLB


----------



## Rog (15 Mar 2007 às 23:56)

Por aqui 13,5ºC, céu nublado, 1020hpa


----------



## miguel (16 Mar 2007 às 00:32)

Bem vou indo com 13,9ºC e 1021hpa...bom fim de semana a todos e  boas fotos a quem tiver oportunidade de apanhar alguma célula  sexta  e sábado estou mesmo confiante nem que seja só boas nuvens para fotografar espero não apanhar um balde de água fria   enfim faz parte...eu posso ser um dos poucos sortudos já que vou estar em Grândola nos Alentejo o pró é que não vou ter imagens de satélite ou radar tenho de me orientar a olho


----------



## Mago (16 Mar 2007 às 00:58)

kimcarvalho disse:


> Uii o Vista!  Dores de cabeça Mago, Ainda vou eperar mais uns bons meses, até porque não desgosto do XP, podia ser mais leve e não ter tanta falha de segurnaça, apenas isso!
> Depois ensinas-me  (...)
> 
> .



Ola Kim  
O Windows Vista émais seguro que o Xp e robusto, apenas eu que o meu acesso a net é por uma placa 3G e ainda nao ha drivers para o Vista disponibilizado pela operadora logo tem-se de inventar um bocadito... mas chega-se a uma solução.

Sigo com 11ºC a esta hora, tempo ameno, 1024hpa
céu estrelado
Boa Noite a todos...


----------



## Kraliv (16 Mar 2007 às 01:00)

Bem...esteve sempre uma temperatura muito alta ali pela sala  

Não houve "_vagarosos_" mas não faltou  




S.L.B






Agora...sonhar com a final, quer dizer, com o fds  



EDIT: Lá fora estão  13.6ºC


----------



## Sanxito (16 Mar 2007 às 02:27)

Boa noite pessoal e viva o SLB... 
Bem hoje por aki tive uma máxima de 22,4ºc e sigo neste momento com 13,2ºc...Ansioso pelo frio poix já tou farto desta monotonia...


----------



## miguel (16 Mar 2007 às 08:08)

Bom dia a todos por aqui tive uma mínima de 11,8ºC...neste momento estou com 12,3ºC  e 1020hpa alguma neblina e céu limpo bom fds


----------



## Kraliv (16 Mar 2007 às 08:21)

Há por aí uns madrugadores 

 

Bom dia Miguel e restante pessoal.


A Primavera está por aqui; Temp. Min. 9.5ºC (ás 6.50h)

Neste momento estou com 14.8ºC  , Pressão 1022hPa, Humid 55%.




Vamos lá terminar esta semanita  
Bom fds


----------



## mocha (16 Mar 2007 às 10:08)

bom dia pessoal por aqui ceu limpo mt sol, ir ate á praia é quase uma realidade   ja vou com 15ºC
Bom Fim de Semana


----------



## Mário Barros (16 Mar 2007 às 11:14)

Bem por aqui noite de céu limpo e assim se mantêm.

A minha minima foi de 10.6ºC (4:47) e agora estou com 18.1ºC  pela lei da compensação hoje o dia parece que está para dar muito calor (devido á noite fresca)   a humidade esteve elevada durante a noite chegando mesmo aos 80% agora encontra-se nos 33%.

A pressão está nos 1022hpa.

O vento está nulo/fraco.


----------



## Fernando_ (16 Mar 2007 às 12:32)

Bom día, em Madrid, mínima *2.8º*, agora *16.2º *e *47%* humidade (dados I.N.M.)

Céu con nuvens altas, a temperatura sube mais rápido que outros días (ainda no hemos superado os 20º esta semana), penso que hoje se superarán


----------



## Fernando_ (16 Mar 2007 às 12:49)

Curioso, esta semana (desde o domingo 11), as temperaturas no centro e leste da Península Ibérica han estado debaixo da média, con mínimas algo frías.

Valencia e Madrid, claramente debaixo da média












No entanto, Lisboa e Porto, tiveron anomalías positivas











Suponho que o fluxo de vento do E / NE provoco um pequeno efeito foehn em Portugal, Extremadura, Galiza...


----------



## Serrano (16 Mar 2007 às 14:14)

Céu limpo na Covilhã com 18 graus na zona baixa da cidade, embora sejam visíveis algumas nuvens de desenvolvimento vertical do lado da serra, será que vamos ter trovoada? Durante a noite a temperatura desceu até 8 graus.


----------



## rozzo (16 Mar 2007 às 15:05)

ainda nao ha trovoadas no interior? :P
o satelite, radar , e raios ja mostram bastante no interior da peninsula, e mesmo sobre portugal ja ha umas nuvens interessantes a avançar de NE para SW
ninguem tem nada para contar?


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (16 Mar 2007 às 15:09)

VRSA

Temp_actual: 22.1Cº

Trovoadas em formaçao

Vamos ter festa este final de tarde!! Parecem ser trovoadas secas!!

Preparar maquinas!!


----------



## mocha (16 Mar 2007 às 15:17)

aqui so vejo sol, e mais sol e 23ºC, embora o termometro da faramacia k tá ao sol registe 30.5ºC    
so sei k tou com imenso calor, realmente parecem estar mais de 23ºC, era bom k viesse aí uma trovoada pra refrescar


----------



## mocha (16 Mar 2007 às 15:20)

rozzo disse:


> ainda nao ha trovoadas no interior? :P
> o satelite, radar , e raios ja mostram bastante no interior da peninsula, e mesmo sobre portugal ja ha umas nuvens interessantes a avançar de NE para SW
> ninguem tem nada para contar?



por acaso não vistes essa info no site do IM, pois não?


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (16 Mar 2007 às 15:21)

Boa tarde. Aqui pela ilha de São Miguel, o céu está muito nublado, mas com excelentes abertas, principalmente aqui na Lagoa. A minima registada foi de 12,8º menos 4 décimas que na noite anterior. A máxima até agora foi de 20 graus. Neste momento sigo com 19,8º


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (16 Mar 2007 às 15:31)

mocha disse:


> aqui so vejo sol, e mais sol e 23ºC, embora o termometro da faramacia k tá ao sol registe 30.5ºC
> so sei k tou com imenso calor, realmente parecem estar mais de 23ºC, era bom k viesse aí uma trovoada pra refrescar





É bastante visivel no ceu!!! 

Se reparares no IM, nao estao previstas trovoadas para hoje!!  

As formaçoes aqui no sul começaram por volta das 11 da manha!! e digo.te k sao torres autenticas!!  

E estao a formar-se muito depressa!! estao é quase paradas no mesmo sitio á horas!!!


----------



## mocha (16 Mar 2007 às 15:34)

eu aqui so vejo azul, pergunta lhes se vêm ate ca a minha terra


----------



## Dan (16 Mar 2007 às 15:51)

16,5ºC e céu coberto por alguns cumulus.

Extremos do dia até ao momento: 5,3ºC / 17,4ºC


----------



## Dan (16 Mar 2007 às 16:36)

Sobre as montanhas a norte já deve haver trovoada e até alguma chuva. Por aqui ainda só uns cumulus que vão crescendo a um bom ritmo.


----------



## Dan (16 Mar 2007 às 17:14)

A trovoada acabou por se desenvolver mais a oeste e por aqui apenas provocou algum vento, uma descida da temperatura e este fenómeno de virga.






14,1ºC neste momento.


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (16 Mar 2007 às 17:40)

Por aqui depois de ter atingido a máxima de 20 graus ao inicio da tarde, a temperatura começou a descer e neste momento vou com 17,4º e 62% de humidade. O céu encontra-se mais nublado, com nuvens vindas de norte, estando o céu menos carregado no mar (costa sul)


----------



## Angelstorm (16 Mar 2007 às 17:45)

Tenho informação que na zona do Fundão estaria a chover qq coisa (trovoada).
Spiritmind confirmas?


----------



## Serrano (16 Mar 2007 às 17:59)

Algumas gotas na Covilhã, apenas para molhar o chão e sujar os carros...a "coisa" está mais escura para o lado do Fundão e de Penamacor, é capaz de ser uma trovoada mais a sério.


----------



## Mago (16 Mar 2007 às 18:13)

Boa Tarde
Por aqui a máxima rondou os 15ºC, céu limpo ou pouco nublado.
Agora 14ºC
1024hpa

Boas Fotos Dan uma delas ficou como fundo do ambiente de trabalho do pc. ;-)
Aqui só vi umas nuvenzitas pela zona da serra da estrela.


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (16 Mar 2007 às 18:14)

Por aqui, agora 17,2º. Continua a muita nublusidade, mas sem chuva. É provavel que tenha chuviscado em alguns zonas das vertentes norte da ilha


----------



## Minho (16 Mar 2007 às 18:22)

Em Braga também há bastantes formações em volta da cidade... mas não se houve nada que não sejam pardais...

Temp actual 19,5ºC

@Dan:  Belas fotografias, os Cbs são excelentes para fotografias


----------



## Mário Barros (16 Mar 2007 às 18:39)

Por aqui tarde de céu limpo começaram a formar-se umas nuvens mas depressa se desvanesseram   depois de desaparecerem começou-se a levantar vento que assim se mantêm e tem vindo a intenseficar.

Bati a minha máxima do mês que era de 20.0ºC hoje registei 20.3ºC (14:07) agora estou com 16.2ºC e a humdiade a subir a uma bom ritmo ate se ve alguma evaporação no ar ela encontra-se em 56%.

A pressão está nos 1021hpa.

O vento está fraco intenso fresco e humido vindo de Noroeste e Oeste.

Ele vem ai


----------



## Kraliv (16 Mar 2007 às 18:41)

Angelstorm disse:


> Tenho informação que na zona do Fundão estaria a chover qq coisa (trovoada).
> Spiritmind confirmas?





Serrano disse:


> Algumas gotas na Covilhã, apenas para molhar o chão e sujar os carros...a "coisa" está mais escura para o lado do Fundão e de Penamacor, é capaz de ser uma trovoada mais a sério.





Parece  e por (quase) todo o norte também.




Minho disse:


> Em Braga também há bastantes formações em volta da cidade... mas não se houve nada que não sejam pardais...
> 
> Temp actual 19,5ºC
> ...










Aqui pela _Ravessa_  o dia é de primavera


----------



## ACalado (16 Mar 2007 às 18:52)

Angelstorm disse:


> Tenho informação que na zona do Fundão estaria a chover qq coisa (trovoada).
> Spiritmind confirmas?



boas tardes a todos, sim confirmo la pos lados da gardunha devia ter caido la uma boa trovoada,por aqui apenas umas gotas nada de especial
neste momento tenho 13.7ºc com 1021mb
o inm anda a evoluir  
http://www.meteo.pt/pt/media/rss/rssLinks.jsp


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (16 Mar 2007 às 19:33)

Lisboa segue com 16.0ºC... Pressão: 1021hpa... Humidade 59%...
Viram-se algumas nuvens de desenvolvimento vertical sem mais consequencias!


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (16 Mar 2007 às 19:43)

Por agora sigo com 15,9º e 65% de humidade. Céu nublado


----------



## Mário Barros (16 Mar 2007 às 23:29)

Por aqui céu estupidamente limpo.

Estou com 16.2ºC e humidade em 34% porque parou o vento.

A pressão está nos 1023hpa.

O vento está nulo/fraco.


----------



## Kraliv (16 Mar 2007 às 23:40)

Boas,


Quase a terminar mais um dia primaveril  aqui ficam os registos

Temp
Máx 19.9ºC (16.09h)
Min 9.5ºC (6.50h)

Humid
Máx 58%
Min 39%

Pressão
Máx 1024hPa (22.40h)
Min 1021hPa (4.41h)

Vento
Máx 18.3km/h (16.19h)


 


Actual:

Temp 14.4ºC

Presão 1024hPa


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (17 Mar 2007 às 00:44)

Boa noite. 

Por aqui sigo com 13,3º , está uma noite mais fresca que ontem aqui em Santa Cruz da Lagoa.  Por volta das 21h caí aqui um aguaceiro fraco, que mal deu para molhar.  Mas já foi alguma coisa


----------



## kimcarvalho (17 Mar 2007 às 01:12)

Boa noite pessoal do termómetro!

Por cá mais um dia de calor, hoje com uma máxima de 20,5ºC e uma mínima modesta 9,1ºC.

Dia de céu limpo, com umas boas frmações para o interior da vizinha extremadura espanhoa. Mas nada que chegasse sequer perto cá da city!

Neste momento ainda vou com 13ºC

(Tentei _pendurar_ este post antes da meio noite, mas o site estava inacessível e só agora consegui )


----------



## Zoelae (17 Mar 2007 às 08:11)

Já repararam na inovação que tem o site do inm:
http://www.meteo.pt/pt/observacao/superficie/obsHorarios.jsp


----------



## Kraliv (17 Mar 2007 às 08:31)

Bom dia pessoal...dorminhoco  


Está mais ventinho esta manhã aqui pela planície  


Temp. a descer aos 10.1ºC (6.46h) durante a madrugada.


Actual:

Temp 13.8ºC
Humid 59%
Pressão 1026hPa  (tem vindo a aumentar)
Vento 21.7km/h NE



 

Portem-se mal...mas com juÍzo   e que o jogo das antas termine empatado


----------



## Mário Barros (17 Mar 2007 às 12:24)

Zoelae disse:


> Já repararam na inovação que tem o site do inm:
> http://www.meteo.pt/pt/observacao/superficie/obsHorarios.jsp



Muito bom     

Por aqui noite de céu limpo e assim se mantêm.

A minha minima foi de 14.0ºC (6:44) agora estou com 18.2ºC e humidade em 30%.

A pressão está a subir e já vai nos 1026hpa.

O vento está fraco/moderado e é bastante frescote


----------



## Dan (17 Mar 2007 às 14:02)

Céu limpo, algum vento e 14,5ºC.

Mínima de 2,6ºC.


----------



## Minho (17 Mar 2007 às 14:16)

Por Melgaço céu limpo e noite/manhã muito ventosa... não sei se a orientação do vale do Minho tem algum efeito no fortalecimento do vento.

Temp Min 7.3ºC
Temp Actual 16.9ºC


----------



## Mário Barros (17 Mar 2007 às 14:38)

Por aqui céu limpo.

Estou com 19.8ºC e humidade em 24%.

A pressão está nos 1024hpa.

O vento está fraco/moderado.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (17 Mar 2007 às 17:11)

Lisboa:
Temp:20.1
Hum:43%
Pressao a subir: 1022Hpa


----------



## Mago (17 Mar 2007 às 18:59)

Boas !
Por aqui a minima foi de 3,6ºC bem fresquinho, e a máxima chegou aos 12,8ºC.
Agora estão 10,7ºC , 1024hpa
céu limpo


----------



## Mário Barros (17 Mar 2007 às 19:43)

Por tarde de céu limpo.

A minha máxima foi de 20.8ºC (15:42) agora estou com 16.1ºC e humidade em 30%.

A pressão está elevada nos 1025hpa.

O vento está mais calmo em relação a de manhã isto provavelmente devido á subida da pressão  encontra-se fraco.


----------



## Fil (17 Mar 2007 às 19:47)

Aqui em minha casa tive hoje a mínima mais baixa neste mês, 2,0ºC... A máxima foi de 15,0ºC. Neste momento tenho 11,4ºC, 35% e 1030 hPa com céu limpo. As plantas que já brotaram a flor vão sofrer nos próximos dias...


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (17 Mar 2007 às 20:57)

Boa Noite. Hoje por aqui foi um dia de sol e nuvens. Hoje as abertas foram em maior quantidade do que ontem. Sigo agora com 14,3º e 59% de humidade.

Os valores registados na minha estação foram minima 12º e máxima 22º


----------



## Mário Barros (18 Mar 2007 às 10:01)

Por noite de céu limpo e assim se mantêm.

A minha minima foi de 12.6ºC (6:42) e agora estou com 16.8ºC e humidade em 30%.

A pressão está elevada nos 1026hpa.

O vento está fraco.


----------



## Dan (18 Mar 2007 às 11:06)

11,4ºC e céu limpo.

Mínima de 0,6ºC esta manhã.


----------



## Mário Barros (18 Mar 2007 às 13:16)

Por aqui céu limpo.

Estou com 19.5ºC e humidade em 30%.

A pressão está em 1025hpa.

O vento está-se a comçar a intenseficar.


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (18 Mar 2007 às 13:21)

Boa tarde. Por aqui céu muito nublado e algum vento. Neste momento 18º na minha estação. A minima foi de 11,8º


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (18 Mar 2007 às 15:48)

Lisboa:
Temp: 20.1
Humidade: 50%
Pressao: 1022 Hpa


----------



## Rog (18 Mar 2007 às 16:17)

Por São Jorge, na Madeira 13,4ºC; céu nublado, 1020hpa


----------



## miguel (18 Mar 2007 às 16:33)

Já regressei dos Alentejo: 
Temperaturas nesses dias:

 Dia 16-Máx.20,9ºC

 Dia 17-Mín.8,7ºC
          Máx.19,9ºC

Dia 18-Mín.8,4ºC
         Máx.21ºC



PS:Na Sexta mas principalmente Sábado a nebulosidade crexia como cogumelos no Alentejo ex: fui almoçar com céu limpo quando sai do restaurante dava para ver montes de nuvens...Tirei umas fotos ontem mas nada de expecial...


----------



## miguel (18 Mar 2007 às 17:06)

Neste momento vou com 19,9ºC,1022hpa e céu limpo...


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (18 Mar 2007 às 18:03)

Boa tarde. Por aqui o céu vai alternando entre o muito nublado e umas boas abertas, principalmente aqui na zona da Lagoa e Ponta Delgada. Temperatura de 18º aqui em Santa Cruz da Lagoa, algum vento fraco de nordeste, soprando com mais intensidade em Ponta Delgada


----------



## Mário Barros (18 Mar 2007 às 18:18)

Por aqui céu limpo.

A minha máxima foi de 20.5ºC (12:49) agora estou com 14.2ºC e humidade em 57%.

A pressão está nos 1022hpa.

O vento está moderado e vindo de oeste o que fez subir a humidade e refrescar um pouco as coisas


----------



## Mago (18 Mar 2007 às 19:08)

Ola Pessoal,
Inesperadamente hoje bateu-semais um record de máxima por aqui teve o tempo mesmo quente e chegou aos 19,1ºC
Agora estão 14ºC , minima de 5,3ºC .
1023hpa


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (18 Mar 2007 às 19:13)

Aqui em Santa Cruz da Lagoa, neste momento com 15,9º


----------



## Minho (18 Mar 2007 às 19:13)

Em Melgaço já está a entrar a nublosidade. Céu muito nublado com a base das  nuvens nos 1000 metros...


----------



## Fil (18 Mar 2007 às 19:30)

Aqui o dia foi mais quente do que o que estava á espera e a máxima em minha casa chegou aos 17,6ºC, com mínima de 2,4ºC. Neste momento tenho 13,0ºC, 49% e 1023 hPa e pelas imagens de satélite deveria começar a entrar nebulosidade pelo NNW.






O vento (inimigo das cotas baixas ) intensificou-se nas últimas horas.


----------



## Santos (18 Mar 2007 às 20:03)

Boa Noite,

Por aqui 11.6ºC, pressão 1024hpa  bastante nublosidade a entrar vinda de Oeste.


----------



## Rog (18 Mar 2007 às 20:10)

Fil disse:


> Aqui o dia foi mais quente do que o que estava á espera e a máxima em minha casa chegou aos 17,6ºC, com mínima de 2,4ºC. Neste momento tenho 13,0ºC, 49% e 1023 hPa e pelas imagens de satélite deveria começar a entrar nebulosidade pelo NNW.
> 
> 
> O vento (inimigo das cotas baixas ) intensificou-se nas últimas horas.



Olha por aqui mais baixo que aí, 12,5ºC 
céu nublado, 1020hpa


----------



## kimcarvalho (18 Mar 2007 às 20:11)

Companheiros!  

Os meus dados por Elvas foram assim:

17/MAR/07
Máx: 20,1ºC
Mín: 10,1ºC

Hoje:
Máx: 21,2ºC
Mín: 8,2ºC

Neste momento tenho 15ºC e céu limpo. A pressão está nos 1022hPa.


----------



## Mário Barros (18 Mar 2007 às 21:00)

Por aqui céu limpo.

Estou com 11.7ºC   já se nota  e humidade em 65%.

A pressão tem estado a descer muito timidamente encontra-se em 1023hpa.

O vento está fraco mas intenso aumentando a sensação de frio.


----------



## tozequio (18 Mar 2007 às 21:17)

Por aqui 6ºdia consecutivo com máxima acima de 20ºC, hoje 3.5ºC/20.6ºC, já se notou um arrefecimento esta manhã (as mínimas têm andado pelos 7-9ºC esta semana). Neste momento 9.7ºC e céu muito nublado.


----------



## miguel (18 Mar 2007 às 22:06)

Tempo actual:

Temp:12,4ºC

pressão:1024hpa

Humidade:86%

Céu limpo


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (18 Mar 2007 às 22:17)

Boa noite! Por aqui céu muito nublado. Já caíram uns aguaceiros fraquinhos por volta das 20h Nada de especial 

Por agora 14,2º e 65% de humidade


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (19 Mar 2007 às 01:45)

Ai o caroço, aqui em vez de baixar a temp sobe!!! Uns impressionantes 16.9ºC  A minha estação indica chuva! Não está bem concerteza!!! Humidade 56%!!!

Quero ir para Chaves!!! Aqui não se passa nada!!!


----------



## Fil (19 Mar 2007 às 02:10)

Flaviense21 disse:


> Ai o caroço, aqui em vez de baixar a temp sobe!!! Uns impressionantes 16.9ºC  A minha estação indica chuva! Não está bem concerteza!!! Humidade 56%!!!
> 
> Quero ir para Chaves!!! Aqui não se passa nada!!!



 calma que amanhã é que começa o melhor! Esta noite não se vai passar nada além da descida ligeira da temperatura mínima, amanhã a partir do final da tarde é que temos que estar de olhos no céu, pelo menos para o pessoal mais a norte.

Aqui a temperatura desce lentamente devido ao vento. Neste momento tenho 7,3ºC, 59% e 1020 hPa com céu limpo. A humidade tem vindo a descer devido ao vento de componente norte.


----------



## Mago (19 Mar 2007 às 02:20)

Boa Noite
Por aqui a temperatura desce e vai em 8,5ºC , demora mais a descer pois os dias estão muito maiores e com sol até tarde...
Mas parece que vem aí o frio....


----------



## Sanxito (19 Mar 2007 às 02:49)

Boas pessoal, espero k estejam todos bem... 
O tempo pra mim continua escasso,com muita pena minha ...
Bem hoje por aki cheguei a registar 25,0ºc k foi a máxima neste momento sigo com 14,3ºc tendo registado pela meia noite 12,2ºc mas assim k o céu nublou a temp subiu logo. Vamos esperar pelo fim da tarde de amanhã pra ver algo diferente... Um abraço aki do morcego...


----------



## Kraliv (19 Mar 2007 às 08:38)

Bom dia...malta do pijama  


Hoje é dia de ficar a 1º....quer dizer, 1 PONTO SLB  


Manhã nublada, ventosa e fresca.

Dados das 06.00h

Temp 10.2º
Humid 77%
Pressão 10019hPA
Vento 34,5km/h NW


----------



## Rog (19 Mar 2007 às 08:56)

Sanxito disse:


> Boas pessoal, espero k estejam todos bem...
> O tempo pra mim continua escasso,com muita pena minha ...
> Bem hoje por aki cheguei a registar 25,0ºc k foi a máxima neste momento sigo com 14,3ºc tendo registado pela meia noite 12,2ºc mas assim k o céu nublou a temp subiu logo. Vamos esperar pelo fim da tarde de amanhã pra ver algo diferente... Um abraço aki do morcego...



Sanxito vai por aí um noite tropical, já hoje com 25ºC 

Por aqui 12ºC e a baixar.1022hpa e céu mto nublado...


----------



## Brigantia (19 Mar 2007 às 09:16)

Bom dia, por Bragança já cairam alguns poucos aguaceiros, estamos com 6 ºC. Se a cota de neve descer como se prevê lá para o fim do dia podemos ter festa...!!!


----------



## mocha (19 Mar 2007 às 09:43)

bom dia pessoal, mais uma semana de trabalho, comecei hoje aqui pras minhas bandas com ceu mt nublado, com algumas nuvens bem carregadas, k agora parecem ter dissipado de vez e dar lugar ao sol, em relaçao a temperatura ja vou 13.3ºC


----------



## Mário Barros (19 Mar 2007 às 10:00)

Por aqui céu muito nublado   

Tive minima de 11.5ºC (6:17) e agora estou com 12.4ºC a humidade está nos 45%.

A pressão tem estado a baixar desde ontem e encontra-se em 1021hpa.

O vento está fraco/moderado.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (19 Mar 2007 às 10:45)

Probabilidade de Precipitação!!! Na Zona fronteiriça no Norte não está mal!!!  

Lx: 21.2ºC, 1020 Hpa, 50% humidade...  

Ceu mto nublado de manha cedo!!! Agora com cada vez mais abertas!!!


----------



## Bruno Campos (19 Mar 2007 às 10:49)

No Porto vão caindo umas pingas de vez em quando!   
Mas nada de especial!
Hoje o desconforto térmico, provocado pelo wind chill, é grande!


----------



## mocha (19 Mar 2007 às 10:54)

entretanto a temperatura numa hora desceu 0.5ºC , como o vento está moderado parece estar mais frio.
o ceu entretanto ficou muito nublado.


----------



## rozzo (19 Mar 2007 às 11:21)

estive a ver aqui no IM as previsoes de queda de neve do modelo ALADIN, e ta um bocado no limite da fronteira, apenas ultrapassa mais na zona de Montalegre.. mas como nunca tomei muita atençao a este produto.. nao sei se é ou nao mt fiavel..


----------



## rozzo (19 Mar 2007 às 11:23)

rozzo disse:


> estive a ver aqui no IM as previsoes de queda de neve do modelo ALADIN, e ta um bocado no limite da fronteira, apenas ultrapassa mais na zona de Montalegre.. mas como nunca tomei muita atençao a este produto.. nao sei se é ou nao mt fiavel..



UPS! topico errado


----------



## Mário Barros (19 Mar 2007 às 12:59)

Por aqui céu muito nublado.

Estou com 13.5ºC ainda não passou dos 14.4ºC  e humidade em 40%.

A pressão desceu mais uma vez encontra-se em 1020hpa.

O vento está moderado/forte a rajada mais forte que até agora registei foi de 40.3 Km/h (12:44)   a sensação de frio é muita.


----------



## Rog (19 Mar 2007 às 13:18)

Não tenho acesso à temp, está céu nublado vento fraco e 1021hpa.

No Funchal a situação está muito diferente, com vento muito forte com rajadas até 100km/h, já provocou inúmeros estragos, arvores arrancadas, o balão panorámico já caiu ao mar, há relatos que até um contentor tombou de camião devido ao vento forte enquanto circulava numa via-rápida.


----------



## Brigantia (19 Mar 2007 às 13:35)

Neste momento uma nuvem bem carregada cobre a cidade de Bragança.  Esta nuvem só devia aparecer lá para as 21H, pois neste momento a temperatura ainda está alta...acima dos 7 ºc.


----------



## Fil (19 Mar 2007 às 13:42)

Pois é, começou a precipitar mas a temperatura ainda é muito alta mas desde que começou tem estado a descer bem, eu tenho agora 6,7ºC, 60% e 1017 hPa. Tem estado todo o dia uma grande ventania, era um óptimo dia para ficar em casa agarrado á net mas o dever chama 

Em Espanha já neva....


----------



## miguel (19 Mar 2007 às 13:52)

Por Setúbal tive de mínima 12,0ºC...
Neste momento vou com 15,3ºC e 1020hpa céu muito nublado com sol de vez em quando...


----------



## Dan (19 Mar 2007 às 14:22)

Céu nublado e 7,0ºC. 

Mínima de 4,4ºC e 8,3ºC de máxima até ao momento.

Estava agora a ver, pela TV, a neve a cair em várias cidades do norte de Espanha. Por aqui, apenas algumas gotas e bastante vento.


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (19 Mar 2007 às 14:30)

Boa tarde. Por aqui o tempo está um pouco diferente daí. Não há frio. A minima foi de 13,6º neste momento estou com 17,3º. No inicio da manhã caíram alguns aguaceiros fracos aqui na zona da Lagoa


----------



## mocha (19 Mar 2007 às 14:45)

boa tarde, aqui o ceu vai alternado com pouco/muito nublado, neste momento 15ºC e vento moderado com algumas rajadas fresquinhas


----------



## Serrano (19 Mar 2007 às 15:27)

Cerca das 14.30 horas estive na zona alta da Covilhã, onde a temperatura era de 9 graus e com ameaça de precipitação, até porque do lado da Serra continua muito nublado.


----------



## Kraliv (19 Mar 2007 às 15:31)

Boas tardes,



Dados das 14.30h, com o céu a alternar entre o pouco/muito nublado e com vento moderado a fresco  


Temp 14.2ºC

Humid 51%

Pressão 1017hPa

Vento
Raj. Máx. 46km/h NE


----------



## Mago (19 Mar 2007 às 16:08)

Boas
 Por aqui tempo bem fresco com temperatura na casa dos 8ºC
Céu com algumas nuvens escuras,
Vento moderado de norte
Pressão a cair para 1016hpa


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (19 Mar 2007 às 16:37)

Por aqui céu muito nublado, vento agora a soprar com mais intensidade

Temperatura na minha estação de 17º


----------



## rozzo (19 Mar 2007 às 16:37)

ninguem dos lados de montalegre? como no site do IM tem la precipitaçao com 2.2º... sera que nevou? :P


----------



## Nuno (19 Mar 2007 às 17:03)

Boas, bem vim agora da rua i tenho uma coisa a vos dizer o vento aqui esta cada vez mais forte rajadas na ordem dos 55 km/h se ñ mais  ... Neste momento tenho o céu muito nublado a ameaçar chover.


----------



## Dan (19 Mar 2007 às 17:20)

Céu nublado a norte, bastante vento e 6,5ºC.
Dá para ver que já está a nevar na serra de Montesinho. Aqui vão chegando algumas gotas trazidas pelo vento.


----------



## Dan (19 Mar 2007 às 17:34)

As gotas caem tão lentamente que parece neve.


----------



## Dan (19 Mar 2007 às 17:35)

é mesmo neve


----------



## Nuno (19 Mar 2007 às 17:39)

Dan disse:


> é mesmo neve



Força dan pelo menos aproveita para veres um pouco da neve  ja que este ano caio muito pouca para o que é habitual ai Engraçado a pouco tempo aqui tinha céu mt nublado agora céu azulinho e neste momento neva ai


----------



## rozzo (19 Mar 2007 às 17:39)

Dan disse:


> é mesmo neve



na serra ou em bragança? :P


----------



## Dan (19 Mar 2007 às 17:46)

vaga disse:


> Força dan pelo menos aproveita para veres um pouco da neve  ja que este ano caio muito pouca para o que é habitual ai Engraçado a pouco tempo aqui tinha céu mt nublado agora céu azulinho e neste momento neva ai



Que coisa mais estranha, aqui também está o céu quase limpo e continuam a cair umas gotas do céu azul.


----------



## ACalado (19 Mar 2007 às 17:47)

por aqui em castelo branco onde estou a passar a semana estao 14.5ºc com ceu limpo, deixei a webcam ligada na covilha para seguir o que se passa  vi agora o espanha em directo, esta a nevar ao nivel do mar  imagens lindas ja com alguma acumulaçao  nós somos mesmo pekenos nem a neve quer nada com portugal, falta sempre algo até irrita


----------



## Dan (19 Mar 2007 às 17:54)

Foi apenas algum graupel junto com umas gotas de agua, mas nem deu para molhar o chão.


----------



## miguel (19 Mar 2007 às 18:46)

Boas pessoal  por aqui a minha máxima foi de 15,7ºC mas atenção que agora vou já com 11,7ºC e 1018hpa  e ontem por esta hora ainda tinha a temperatura na casa dos 19ºC  o vento agora acalmou! mas ao meio da tarde teve  forte caíram alguns pingos tanto de manha como de tarde mas nem molhou o chão


----------



## Brigantia (19 Mar 2007 às 18:47)

Boas, devido aos deveres profissionais não pude acompanhar de perto a tarde meteorologica, mas tb me disseram que caiu água neve, mas em pouca quantidade. 


Mas não se preocupem, em Bragança nas próximas horas deverá nevar...   acho que vamos ter uma grande noite.   Vamos aguardar pelo evoluir da situação... 

Situação actual:


----------



## Dan (19 Mar 2007 às 19:02)

Agua-neve outra vez


----------



## Brigantia (19 Mar 2007 às 19:05)

Dan disse:


> Agua-neve outra vez



Bragança-Zona Oeste(700 m)___é mesmo neve


----------



## kimcarvalho (19 Mar 2007 às 19:07)

Dan disse:


> é mesmo neve





Brigantia disse:


> Bragança-Zona Oeste(700 m)___é mesmo neve



Alguém pronunciou as palavras mágicas e me chamou!!!    

Parabéns Bragantinos!  

Vão ver que entre hoje à noite a 4ª feira ainda haverá momentos de beleza!  Se não for desta então dou o braço a torcer, têm de ir à bruxa!  

Por cá dia de vento fresquinho e quando sopra com mais intensidade gela tudo!  

A mínima esta madrugada ficou nos 8,4ºC e a máxima 15,9ºC.

Neste momento registo 10ºC e com o desaparecer do Sol, caiu rapidamente. Por aqui devemos ir até aos 5 graus na certa. A pressão está nos 1016hPa e o céu alterna entre o parcialmente nublado e o pouco nublado. Hoje fui um dia ideal para observar lenticulares. Eu as que vi ou já tinham sido ou estavam prestes a tomar a sua forma caracterísctica.


----------



## Tiagofsky (19 Mar 2007 às 19:09)

Renascidos das cinzas, voltamos tds a animar com esta "aberta" (no nosso entender!! ) do tempo primaveril enfadonho!!Jovens brigantinos, mm que seja d noite, queremos fotos!!Relatos ao minuto!Pelo Porto 10,4ºC e a entrar umas nuvenzecas!!


----------



## Rog (19 Mar 2007 às 19:13)

Boas, por aqui 13,2ºC, céu nublado, máxima de 15ºC
1020hpa, vento fraco


----------



## Brigantia (19 Mar 2007 às 19:19)

Neste momento apenas caiem esporadicamente alguns flocos..enfim as nuvens afastaram-se um pouco , mas daqui a alguns minutos deve voltar a nevar , aproximam-se algumas nuvens... 
Nas serras de Montezinho e Nogueira já deve nevar bem


----------



## Mário Barros (19 Mar 2007 às 19:26)

Por aqui céu muito nublado já cairam umas pingas que deram para enxaguar as ruas.

A minha máxima foi de 14.8ºC (14:50)   agora estou com 9.8ºC mas já tive com 9.1ºC (18:11)  a humidade está nos 53%.

A pressão continua a descer muito timidamente está em 1019hpa.

O vento esteve forte durante a tarde agora está moderado o meu Winchill mais forte é de 0ºC  ás 18:34.

Se houvesse mais precepitação nevava não tenho duvidas mas pronto é o país que temos


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (19 Mar 2007 às 19:36)

Olá amigos, em Chaves também ja caiu algo!!!    
Esperemos k haja precipitação! Se houver é neve certinha!!!


----------



## ACalado (19 Mar 2007 às 20:19)

aqui por castelo branco estao 10ºc (isto e uma terra quentinha ) com ceu pouco nublado, na covilha sei que estao 4,3ºc e ceu nublado, a ver se cai algo hoje a probabilidade e minima mas nunca se sabe


----------



## Minho (19 Mar 2007 às 20:21)

Em Braga de vez em quando cai um chuvisco...
Estamos agora a atingir a mínima do dia com 7,4ºC

A máxima foi às 00h com 13,3ºC


----------



## Brigantia (19 Mar 2007 às 21:55)

As nuvens desapareceram...enfim, pode ser que ainda nos voltem a fazer uma visitinha!!!


----------



## Rog (19 Mar 2007 às 22:00)

boas, por aqui 12ºC; céu nublado, 1019hpa


----------



## miguel (19 Mar 2007 às 22:04)

Por aqui vou com 9,9ºC e 1019hpa...


----------



## Mário Barros (19 Mar 2007 às 22:21)

Aqui céu pouco nublado.

Estou com 9.8ºC  e humidade em 45%.

A pressão está nos 1020hpa.

O vento está fraco.


----------



## ACalado (19 Mar 2007 às 22:38)

boas, por aqui em castelo branco estao 9.2ºc com vento moderado e ceu parcialmente limpo, na covilha estao 3.7ºc com ceu nublado  tenho mesmo pena pois esta foi a nortada que nos faltou no inverno e agora para além de vir atrasada ainda por cima vem sem precipitaçãoos espanhois sao sempre os contemplados enfim isto ate revolta
http://www.snow-forecast.com/maps/ibsnow_next3days.shtml
o que vale para alegrar e o meu SLB


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (19 Mar 2007 às 22:41)

Boa noite. Por aqui vai havendo as nuvens do costume. 

Agora sigo com 13,4º e 73% de humidade

Aqui nos Açores mantem-se a corrente fraca de nordeste


----------



## Sanxito (19 Mar 2007 às 22:55)

boas pessoal, por aki sigo com 10,2ºc k é a mínima até ao momento do dia de hoje. A máxima ainda subiu um pouco até aos 17,5ºc...
E pro pessoal do norte, muita sorte... k venha a neve mesmo k em pouca quantidade...


----------



## Fil (19 Mar 2007 às 23:49)

Em minha casa máxima de 8,8ºC ás 00h e a mínima é a temperatura actual que é de 1,7ºC. O vento continua intenso de NNW e o céu parece-me a mim que está completamente limpo mas aposto que existem nuvens retidas nas montanhas a norte. Já me disseram que cairam uns flocos ao final da tarde, enfim nada de jeito... 

Em Espanha...


----------



## Iceberg (19 Mar 2007 às 23:56)

Aqui em Braga, neste momento, 6,2º com céu limpo e vento fraco.


----------



## Kraliv (20 Mar 2007 às 00:00)

Boas....


Temp. Máx. do dia, 15.9ºC , Vento 46.0km/h NW



Actual

Temp 6.0ºC

Humid. 75%

Pressão 1018hPa

Vento 21.2km/h NNW



Já tive um Windchill de -2.9ºC   (Na Reboleira também esteve um frio  mas depois lá aquecemos  SLB)


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (20 Mar 2007 às 00:02)

Amigos Bragançanos era o que eu temia! Eu disse ha dias k iria limpar ao final do dia, em Chaves nestas situações passa-se igual! Mas ainda há pco na TV Galicia estavam em directo de Cebreiro e nevava! É a historia da Cordilheira nos travar os fluxos de norte! Agora só amanha durante o dia é que a meu ver pode haver algum aguaceiro de neve mas não passará disso! É triste a nossa sorte! Em Espanha já ha auto estradas encerradas! Cidades onde podem brindar os olhos com este espectaculo que pelas nossas longitudes é cada vez mais ausente!
Lamento imenso!   

Lisboa vai com 8.5ºC


----------



## Iceberg (20 Mar 2007 às 00:02)

Actualizo informação, neste momento em Braga, 5,9º


----------



## Nuno Figueiredo (20 Mar 2007 às 00:10)

Aqui por Coruche estabilizou nos 8.1ºC.

Cumprimentos.


----------



## Fil (20 Mar 2007 às 00:21)

Flaviense21 disse:


> Amigos Bragançanos era o que eu temia! Eu disse ha dias k iria limpar ao final do dia, em Chaves nestas situações passa-se igual! Mas ainda há pco na TV Galicia estavam em directo de Cebreiro e nevava! É a historia da Cordilheira nos travar os fluxos de norte! Agora só amanha durante o dia é que a meu ver pode haver algum aguaceiro de neve mas não passará disso! É triste a nossa sorte! Em Espanha já ha auto estradas encerradas! Cidades onde podem brindar os olhos com este espectaculo que pelas nossas longitudes é cada vez mais ausente!
> Lamento imenso!
> 
> Lisboa vai com 8.5ºC



Numa palavra: frustrante! Como é possivel tanto azar num só inverno! Todos os invernos temos pelo menos uma situação favoravel para nós, mas este inverno é completamente para esquecer.

1,5ºC, 59%, 1020 hPa, céu limpo.


----------



## Tiagofsky (20 Mar 2007 às 00:49)

Mm p vermos km os espanhois sao sortudos...
http://www.cajadeburgos.es/ 
vejam no fundo da pagina "webcam"...!


----------



## Kraliv (20 Mar 2007 às 01:00)

Boas,


Parece que vou ter aqui pela planície uma mínima jeitosa  


Temp. 5.1ºC
Humid 79%
Pressão 1018hPA

O vento está bem mais fraco neste momento.


 



Até mais logo   ...cedo 










ALERTA...ALERTA!!!! 
 PASSEI A CUMULUS


----------



## Charlie Moreira (20 Mar 2007 às 01:19)

realmente   e muito azar!

sigo com 6,0 grauzZ ceu limpinho!


----------



## Mago (20 Mar 2007 às 01:27)

Por aqui segue muito frio com 1ºC
Céu limpo
1018hpa


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (20 Mar 2007 às 01:51)

Lx:
TEMP: 6.3º
Hum: 46%
Pressão: 1019Hpa

Que Azar!!!


----------



## Fil (20 Mar 2007 às 02:24)

Não é azar, é o que acontece sempre nestas situações. No inverno 2004/05 esteve todo o inverno com entradas de norte, em Portugal muito frio mas pouca neve, excepto no final de fevereiro graças a uma depressão localizada a oeste.

Agora 1,0ºC, 59% e 1019 hPa. O céu continua limpo e o vento que se tem intensificado não deixa a temperatura descer.


----------



## Sanxito (20 Mar 2007 às 02:49)

Boas pessoal, por aki sigo com muito vento e a temperatura nos 8,6ºc...
Neste dia triste pra mim, em k perdi 2 amigos e um outro se encontra no hospital a recuperar, deixo uma palavra de agradecimento por tudo o k fizeram nesta curta vida e k deus guarde a alma deles em descanso juntamente tmb com a da senhora falecida no mesmo local...


----------



## xicovsky (20 Mar 2007 às 07:56)

*viseu manha fria*

hoje 20 de março ultimo dia de Inverno acordei aqui em Viseu com - 0.4ºC 

É a despedida do Inverno.


----------



## Kraliv (20 Mar 2007 às 08:11)

Bom dia... dorminhocos 


Céu limpo aqui pela _Ravessa_

Noite fria, fria  com uns registos de arrepiar  

Temp. 1.7ºC (06.41h)

Vento 23.4km/h N

Windchill *-5.4ºC*   




Neste momento estou com:

Temp 7.2ºC
Humid 54%
Pressão 1020hPa (subindo)
Vento fraco


----------



## Mário Barros (20 Mar 2007 às 08:27)

Por aqui noite de céu pouco nublado e agora encontra-se limpo.


A minha minima foi de 6.1ºC (6:10)   agora estou com 8.5ºC a humidade está nos 40%.

A pressão estava nos 1020hpa subiu agora para 1021hpa quando estava a escrever isto.

O vento está fraco durante a noite deu-se o windchill mais forte -4.0ºC (4:38)


----------



## Dan (20 Mar 2007 às 09:01)

3,7ºC, céu nublado e vão caindo alguns flocos. Tem estado toda a manhã assim mas não deve passar disto  

Mínima de 0,7ºC.


----------



## Brigantia (20 Mar 2007 às 09:02)

Bom dia, por Bragança cairam alguns flocos de neve por volta das 8:40.  Preparem-se pq daqui a algum tempo deve voltar a nevar, o céu está a ficar encoberto...  Que pena ter de ir trabalhar..


----------



## Rog (20 Mar 2007 às 09:30)

Boas por aqui 11,5ºC; céu nublado e chuva. 1019hpa.


----------



## Fil (20 Mar 2007 às 09:30)

Eu tive uma mínima de 0,8ºC devido ao vento  Neste momento 4,8ºC, 47% e 1020 hPa com céu algo nublado. Ainda não vi nenhum floco a cair.


----------



## kimcarvalho (20 Mar 2007 às 09:37)

Sanxito disse:


> Boas pessoal, por aki sigo com muito vento e a temperatura nos 8,6ºc...
> Neste dia triste pra mim, em k perdi 2 amigos e um outro se encontra no hospital a recuperar, deixo uma palavra de agradecimento por tudo o k fizeram nesta curta vida e k deus guarde a alma deles em descanso juntamente tmb com a da senhora falecida no mesmo local...



Bons dias a todos.

Sanxito sinto muito! . Mas a vida tem destas coisas e infelizmente nunca se sabe quando nos tocará, por isso enquanto cá estamos devemos dar o nosso melhor para as pessoas que nos rodeiam. Fica aqui o meu abraço de ânimo para ti! E as sinceras melhoras para o teu amigo hospitalizado. Pelo que descreves dever ter sido acidente de viação . Infelizmente é a nossa guerra civil não declarada a levar culpados e inocentes diariamente.  

De volta à meteorologia a mínima esta noite foi ainda mais baixa que o esperado por mim com 3ºC por volta das 7h. 
Neste momento tenho céu limpo com 8ºC e 1019hPa.

Apenas um pequeno aparte, em Burgos está a caior um nevão de todo tamanho!  .


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (20 Mar 2007 às 10:21)

Bom dia amigos do forum! Aqui em São Miguel, a manhã acordou fresca e com o vento a soprar de nordeste a sensação de frio ainda é maior. Mais uma vez a minha estação registou uma minima abaixo dos 12 graus, foi de 11,7º. Agora estou na biblioteca de Ponta Delgada. Aqui neste momento na cidade nao chove, mas a qualquer momento cai mais um aguaceiro fraco.


----------



## Serrano (20 Mar 2007 às 10:50)

Pelas 09 horas, no meu posto de observação, a temperatura era 3.5 graus, tendo descido durante a noite até aos 2 graus. O céu permanece pouco nublado e verificou-se queda...de ramos de árvores , que ventania!!!


----------



## Minho (20 Mar 2007 às 10:54)

Vajam só o que está a cair em Espanha...


----------



## kimcarvalho (20 Mar 2007 às 11:06)

Minho disse:


> Vajam só o que está a cair em Espanha...



E olhem qui em Burgos, até a visibilidade é reduzida tal a intensidade da queda de neve:





http://www.cajadeburgos.es/webcam/cid.htm

Já têm mais de 30cm no centro da cidade . Que grande fim de Inverno .

Por aqui sigo com 10,6ºC e o vento volta-se a fazer notar.


----------



## Fil (20 Mar 2007 às 12:27)

Em Burgos estão a caminho do meio metro de neve!  

Aqui tem estado boa parte da manhã a cairem micro-flocos, mesmo a altas temperaturas. Neste momento tenho 7,7ºC, 40% e 1019 hPa. 

Ainda fui a aldeia de Montesinho a ver o que havia por lá, mas só encontrei queda de graupel (acho que é assim que se chama):
[MEDIA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HXDVZbwjfAQ[/MEDIA]


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (20 Mar 2007 às 12:38)

Fil disse:


> Em Burgos estão a caminho do meio metro de neve!
> 
> Aqui tem estado boa parte da manhã a cairem micro-flocos, mesmo a altas temperaturas. Neste momento tenho 7,7ºC, 40% e 1019 hPa.
> 
> ...



Tão lindo! Imagens cada vez mais raras por este país!!!


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (20 Mar 2007 às 12:47)

Ta a nevar em Chaves!!! Vejam na web de Verín!!! Ta a NEVAR!!! E com intensidade!!! Viva!!!


----------



## miguel (20 Mar 2007 às 12:48)

olá a todos por Setúbal tive mínima de 6,5ºC a mais baixa deste mes...neste momento vou com apenas 12,3ºC e 1019hpa céu limpo...


----------



## Fil (20 Mar 2007 às 12:52)

Isso eram óptimas notícias mas não sei se será neve, no site do IM a temperatura em Chaves anda demasiado alta e na webcam vê-se gotas. Podias ligar aos teus pais 

Estão 6,9ºC agora. Já dá para ver a Sanábria e mesmo lá nevou pouco...


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (20 Mar 2007 às 12:54)

Fil disse:


> Isso eram óptimas notícias mas não sei se será neve, no site do IM a temperatura em Chaves anda demasiado alta e na webcam vê-se gotas. Podias ligar aos teus pais
> 
> Estão 6,9ºC agora. Já dá para ver a Sanábria e mesmo lá nevou pouco...



Foi isso k fiz FIL!!! agora deve ir para aí!!! Preparem-se!


----------



## rozzo (20 Mar 2007 às 13:13)

Flaviense21 disse:


> Ta a nevar em Chaves!!! Vejam na web de Verín!!! Ta a NEVAR!!! E com intensidade!!! Viva!!!



qual é o link dessa webcam?? sff


----------



## Mário Barros (20 Mar 2007 às 13:13)

Por aqui nada de mais céu limpo.

Estou com 12.9ºC e humidade em 30%.

A pressão está nos 1020hpa.

O vento está moderado e gelado só levamos com o pó dos espanhois


----------



## Fil (20 Mar 2007 às 13:20)

Flaviense21 disse:


> Foi isso k fiz FIL!!! agora deve ir para aí!!! Preparem-se!



Não vale a pena fazer-se ilusões, o máximo que vai cair por cá são flocos pequenos e dispersos, não mais que isso. Tem soprado vento de N e a humidade desceu para 39%...



rozzo disse:


> qual é o link dessa webcam?? sff



http://www.crtvg.es/camweb/index.asp?id=22&mn=OUR


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (20 Mar 2007 às 13:39)

20 cm em Lugo!!!  Centenas alunos sem aulas!!! Cota de neve para esta tarde 600m! Amigos Brigantinos noticias aqui!!! Vou pa faculdade! Mas venho ca espreitar!!!


----------



## Brigantia (20 Mar 2007 às 13:43)

Boas de vez em quando caiem pequenas gotas de agua-neve, mas a temperatura está alta, na ordem dos 7ºC e as nuvens teimam em não tapar totalmente o céu...Era bom que as nuvens que cobrem Chaves tb viessem até aqui...


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (20 Mar 2007 às 13:55)

Boa tarde. Neste momento não tenho valores da minha estação para indicar pois não estou em casa. Mas aqui na cidade de Ponta Delgada o Céu está muito nublado, por vezes lá vai abrindo um pouco e o sol aparece, ao mesmo tempo que vai caíndo um aguaceiro disperso aqui e ali. O vento sopra com intensidade moderada, dando uma sensação de frio 

Ponta Delgada 14º graus, Nordeste 12,4º


----------



## Rog (20 Mar 2007 às 14:03)

Por aqui 12,7ºC; ceú nublado, já neva a partir dos 1600metros no Pico Ruivo e Areeiro.


----------



## HotSpot (20 Mar 2007 às 14:04)

Por cá a minima do mes foi hoje, 6,7ºC às 7:07

Agora 15,4ºC 34%hr 1018hpa e a máx rajada de vento foi 37,4km/h


----------



## Mago (20 Mar 2007 às 14:17)

Boa tarde,
Aqui a minima chegou aos +0,1ºC perto das seis da manhã, mesmo assim bem mais elevada que os -4ºC previstos pelo IM. A máxima, a minha estação chegou a marcar 9,2ºC.
Céu com algumas nuvens, sensação térmica bem desagradável.
1019hpa


----------



## Kraliv (20 Mar 2007 às 15:44)

Boas,


Aqui está uma tarde de sol  


Temp. cerca de 14ºC e vento fraco.








Não vejo neve nenhuma em Verín.


----------



## ACalado (20 Mar 2007 às 16:05)

boas tardes aki por castelo branco ceu parcialmente limpo com 11ºc   parabens ao pessoal do norte que viram neve ainda que os espanhois mais uma vez nos ganharam  so pergunto porque motivo o final da historia é sempre o mesmo


----------



## Kraliv (20 Mar 2007 às 16:42)

Boas,

Pois eu já decidi    Vou fazer o meu próprio canhão de neve  









Meia dúzia de tubos de cobre...






um compressor e uma máquina (lavar) de pressão

e voilá  







Snow for everybody   

[MEDIA]http://www.harrypottertalk.net/snow/movies/Snow2.MPG[/MEDIA]




Desculpem lá o OFF, mas quem não tem neve natural, _caça_ com SnowGun


----------



## kimcarvalho (20 Mar 2007 às 16:50)

Kraliv disse:


> Boas,
> 
> 
> Aqui está uma tarde de sol
> ...



São aguaceiros, apenas visíveis quando estão a cair na maior parte das vezes não dão nem para acumular, é só para o espectáculo visual! 
Eu também não vi, mas certamente que foi isso!



spiritmind disse:


> boas tardes aki por castelo branco ceu parcialmente limpo com 11ºc   parabens ao pessoal do norte que viram neve ainda que os espanhois mais uma vez nos ganharam  so pergunto porque motivo o final da historia é sempre o mesmo




Então mas tu agora és albicastrense ou quê 

Ganda spirit, isto sem ti não tem metade da piada (Haaa trabalho malfadado a quanto nos obrigas ).

Em relação À tua questão a resposta, pelo menos desta vez não é só pelo amigo (da onça) AA, é também pela orografia do terreno e ventos predominantes!

Olhem só o que se está a passar em Burgos:






  Nem se vê nada! A neve quando pega, pega!!!  

Mas como são aguaceiros (embora frequentes e intensos) passado aproximadamente 10 minutitos o aspecto já é este!






Por aqui a máxima já foi atingida com uns frescos 14,2ºC. Tenho neste momento 13,4ºC
O vento hoje é menor, mas ainda assim é constante e à sombra "faz mossa" . O nebulosidade tem vindo em aumento, mas nada de especial, não deixam cair nada que o AA não deixa! 
No entanto o anticiclone está mais fraco que o mostrado na carta de prognóstico para hoje. O meu registo máximo foi de 1019hPa e neste momento tenho 1016hPa com sinal de descida e a nebulosidade a ser mostrada na estação.


----------



## Dan (20 Mar 2007 às 17:16)

spiritmind disse:


> boas tardes aki por castelo branco ceu parcialmente limpo com 11ºc   parabens ao pessoal do norte que viram neve ainda que os espanhois mais uma vez nos ganharam  so pergunto porque motivo o final da historia é sempre o mesmo



Tal como o kimcarvalho já explicou, a localização do anticiclone e a direcção do vento é determinante.

Coloco aqui três exemplos para verem as diferenças ou semelhanças.

Hoje (Alguns flocos de neve)





Dia 24 de Janeiro de 2007 (Alguns flocos de neve)





Dia 15 de Janeiro de 2006 (mais de 10cm de neve)


----------



## ACalado (20 Mar 2007 às 17:23)

kimcarvalho disse:


> São aguaceiros, apenas visíveis quando estão a cair na maior parte das vezes não dão nem para acumular, é só para o espectáculo visual!
> Eu também não vi, mas certamente que foi isso!
> 
> 
> ...



boas amigo kim, é verdade agora tenho de aguentar passar a semana aqui por castelo branco pois questões profissionais a isso o exigem  eu bem deixei a webcam ligada para dar uma espreitadela a minha terrinha mas deixou de funcionar sob a manha, já me a roubaram    amigo essa imagens deixam-me completamente desesperado pois aqui o nosso portugalzinho este inverno nao teve direito a neve    foi o que dizia  num post atrás tivemos todo o inverno a espera de uma nortada destas, por fim veio mas sem precipitação  este inverno foi para esquecer so nos resta esperar pelo proximo que seja mais bondoso aqui pos tugas


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (20 Mar 2007 às 17:43)

NBão sei como vão as coisas em Tras os Montes, mas tenho a certeza que agora irá limpar o céu!!! É sempre assim!!! Teremos é importantes geadas, lá se vao as amendoeiras em flor!!!   

pó ano ha mais!!!


----------



## Dan (20 Mar 2007 às 17:52)

Flaviense21 disse:


> NBão sei como vão as coisas em Tras os Montes, mas tenho a certeza que agora irá limpar o céu!!! É sempre assim!!! Teremos é importantes geadas, lá se vao as amendoeiras em flor!!!
> 
> pó ano ha mais!!!



Ainda é cedo para esperar pelo Verão  
Mesmo nesta Primavera ainda podemos ter algum episódio interessante.

Por aqui o vento deve impedir uma grande descida da temperatura, mas valores inferiores a zero são habituais nesta altura do ano.


----------



## miguel (20 Mar 2007 às 18:13)

Aqui a máxima foi a mais baixa este mes com 14,1ºC apenas, com um  céu limpo todo o dia pressão tem vindo a descer lentamente e já vai nos 1016hpa e a temperatura vai agora nos 11,8ºC


----------



## Mago (20 Mar 2007 às 18:20)

Bem isto é um tempo detestavel,
Não neva e está um frio uma sensação térmica muito desagradável...
Sigo com 6,5ºC, ao menos que neve , ou chova , senão que venham os dias amenos para voltar às minhas caminhadas a pé...


----------



## Dan (20 Mar 2007 às 18:36)

Céu nublado e 4,8ºC.

Extremos do dia: 0,7ºC / 7,7ºC


----------



## Seringador (20 Mar 2007 às 18:37)

Boas,

parece que ainda poderão cair uns aguaceiros junto `a fronteira N, isto avaliar pela imagem de satélite  

http://wind.met.fu-berlin.de/cgi-bi...nt=36&intervall=30&refresh=10&playmode=Endlos


----------



## Dan (20 Mar 2007 às 18:59)

Voltam a cair alguns flocos.


----------



## Nuno Figueiredo (20 Mar 2007 às 19:32)

Extremos do dia por Coruche:
Mínima: 3.3ºC
Máxima: 16.6ºC

Cumprimentos


----------



## Mário Barros (20 Mar 2007 às 19:55)

Por aqui tarde de céu limpo.

A minha máxima foi de 13.2ºC (13:55) agora estou com 9.8ºC e humidade em 40%.

A pressão desceu e encontra-se em 1018hpa.

O vento tem estado a acalmar encontra-se fraco.

Rajada máxima foi de 43.55 km/h (14:33)


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (20 Mar 2007 às 20:58)

Por aqui 8.4ºC... 48% Humidade, 1018Hpa...
Céu Limpo!  
Pelo menos deu para acender a lareira pela ultima noite este Inverno! 
Por uma alheira de Mirandela ao lume, um cacho de presunto de Chaves e pensar no que poderia ter sido!   

Pó ano teremos os descontos! Assim espero!


----------



## Minho (20 Mar 2007 às 21:13)

Por Braga dia de céu pouco nublado com períodos nublados.

Max/Min 13,1ºC/3,6ºC

Temp. Actual: 7,3ºC


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (20 Mar 2007 às 21:24)

http://www.crtvg.es/reproductor/ini...echa=20/03/2007&arquivo=1&programa=TELEXORNAL SERÁN

Situação na Galiza! Vale a pena ver o nosso azar!!!


----------



## Minho (20 Mar 2007 às 21:28)

Pois, mais uma vez está provado por A+B que situações de N são péssimas para a nossas serras. Isto para não falar dos NE e entradas siberianas, essas então nem se fala, é a secura total.

Neve generosa de Norte a Sul, a partir de cotas médias, só com potentes NW ou W. Excepcionalmente, e segundo os nossos amigos de Bragança também pode cair com SW mas aí deve ser mais localizado.
Se reparem não é toda a Espanha que está a receber neve em quantidade resume-se a praticamente ao extremo norte e NE (NE de Castela-Leão, Navarra, País Basco, Cantábria e Pirenéus). Em Madrid também esteve um belo dia Sol...


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (20 Mar 2007 às 22:00)

Por aqui pela Lagoa, o céu está muito nublado e já caíram alguns chuviscos dispersos. A máxima de hoje foi de 20º por aqui, depois foi sempre a descer, até estagnar nos 13,2º. O vento também parou.

Espero que os amigos continentais tenham sorte Pelo menos lá para o norte!


----------



## Dan (20 Mar 2007 às 22:08)

Minho disse:


> Pois, mais uma vez está provado por A+B que situações de N são péssimas para a nossas serras. Isto para não falar dos NE e entradas siberianas, essas então nem se fala, é a secura total.
> 
> Neve generosa de Norte a Sul, a partir de cotas médias, só com potentes NW ou W. Excepcionalmente, e segundo os nossos amigos de Bragança também pode cair com SW mas aí deve ser mais localizado.
> Se reparem não é toda a Espanha que está a receber neve em quantidade resume-se a praticamente ao extremo norte e NE (NE de Castela-Leão, Navarra, País Basco, Cantábria e Pirenéus). Em Madrid também esteve um belo dia Sol...



Exactamente. 

As Nortadas, a Portugal, não trazem grande coisa. As entradas de leste ainda permitem mínimas bem baixas como foram os episódios de Março de 2005 ou Dezembro de 2001. Mas para nevar alguma coisa de jeito, no nosso país, só mesmo com uma depressão a NW ou W e vento de W ou de SW.


----------



## kimcarvalho (20 Mar 2007 às 22:16)

Nem mais Minho! 100% de acordo contigo!

Em Madrid, não sei como está neste momento, mas por volta das 20h mostraram num noticiário que tinha estado a nevar e chegou a pintar os carros e a relva. 

Por aqui sigo com 7,6ºC e 1017hPa.


----------



## Kraliv (20 Mar 2007 às 22:26)

Boa noite  


Dia com céu limpo cá pela _Ravessa_


Tive uma Mínima de 1.7ºC  manhã cedo (06.41h)
A Máxima registada foi de 16.4ºC (12.00h).
A Pressão variou entre os 1016hpa e os 1020hPa.


Actualmente estou com:

Temp 6.8ºC
Humid 69%
Pressão 1017hPA
Vento 13.3km/h N


Com tendência de descida da Pressão Atmosférica.


----------



## miguel (20 Mar 2007 às 22:46)

Tempo actual:

Temp. 9,3ºC

Pressão: 1017hpa 

Humidade:83%

Céu limpo


----------



## Mário Barros (20 Mar 2007 às 22:52)

Por aqui céu limpo.

Por aqui está-se com 8.9ºC  e humidade em 47%.

A pressão está nos 1018hpa.

O vento está fracote.


----------



## kimcarvalho (20 Mar 2007 às 23:22)

Por aqui me despeço com 6ºC. Espero esta noite chegar aos zeros!


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (21 Mar 2007 às 01:09)

Lx adormece com 7.1ºC


----------



## Fil (21 Mar 2007 às 01:10)

Boas, por aqui os extremos do dia foram 0,8ºC / 7,7ºC. Neste momento conto com céu limpo (com umas nuvens soltas aqui e ali...) e bastante vento de NW que deverá impedir a geada, a temperatura é de 1,9ºC, 46% hr e 1019 hPa.


----------



## miguel (21 Mar 2007 às 01:33)

Por aqui me despeço com 8,2ºC e 1017hpa céu limpo...
PS: não acredito nos 4ºC de minima previstos pelo IM mas enfim se tiver 5ºc já não é mau


----------



## Sanxito (21 Mar 2007 às 02:05)

boas pessoal, por aki sigo com 8,2ºc e a mínima da noite passada foi de 6,7ºc...


----------



## Kraliv (21 Mar 2007 às 08:11)

Bom dia...pessoal  



Noite fresca, com a Temp. descendo ao longo da noite desde os 5.8ºC (00.00h )até aos 2.8ºC (06.06h).
Ainda assim não ultrapassando os 1.7ºC de ontem.


Neste momento céu limpo.

Temp 7.1ºC
Humid. 51%
Pressão 1017hPA
Vento 13.3km/h


----------



## Mário Barros (21 Mar 2007 às 09:39)

Bem por aqui foi uma noite relativamente calma e fria.

A minha minima foi de 6.3ºC e agora estou com 9.3ºC (3:28)  a humidade está nos 30%.

A pressão encontra-se em 1018hpa.

O vento está moderado/forte já registei uma rajada de 45.7 km/h


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (21 Mar 2007 às 09:45)

VRSA

Tive a noite mais 'quente' do mês   5.8Cº e com este ventinho forte e curtante...ui ui    

Neste momento 9.0Cº a subir rapidamente!!

Kero a primavera!!!


----------



## Mago (21 Mar 2007 às 10:07)

Bom dia
Hoje tive mínima de -0,4ºC, agora a temperatura sobe rápido com o sol mais alto e já sigo com 5,5ºC
1017hpa
Céu pouco nublado


----------



## Serrano (21 Mar 2007 às 10:17)

No meu local de observação, às 09 horas, estavam 3 graus (com o vento a marcar presença mais uma vez), tendo-se registado uma mínima de 0.6 graus.


----------



## Bruno Campos (21 Mar 2007 às 10:42)

Ontem a minima foi de 2.9
durante a noite e manha de hoje, desceu aos 5.2


----------



## Dan (21 Mar 2007 às 11:50)

Algumas nuvens e 6,1ºC. 

O vento que tem mantido a temperatura relativamente baixa durante o dia também impede uma grande descida durante a noite. Mínima de 0,9ºC.


----------



## Gerofil (21 Mar 2007 às 13:11)

ESTREMOZ​
Registo actual TEMPERATURA: 11,1 ºC PRESSÃO: 1019hp

Registos de hoje TEMPERATURA MÍNIMA: 1,4 ºC (07h03)


----------



## Fernando_ (21 Mar 2007 às 13:23)

Bom día !

Em Madrid, amanheció com céu limpo, mais agora começan a crescer os cúmulos. Talvez depois veamos algum aguaceiro ou flocos de neve (como passou ontem). 

Mínima *0.3º*, agora *7.4º*, 42% humidade.







Cumprimentos !


----------



## Mário Barros (21 Mar 2007 às 13:42)

Gerofil disse:


> ESTREMOZ​
> Registo actual TEMPERATURA: 11,1 ºC PRESSÃO: 1019hp
> 
> Registos de hoje TEMPERATURA MÍNIMA: 1,4 ºC (07h03)



Bem vindo Gerofil a este humilde forum   apresenta-te aqui http://www.meteopt.com/showthread.php?t=121&page=31

Por aqui céu limpo.

Estou com 11.9ºC e humidade em 25%.

A pressão está nos 1017hpa.

O vento está moderado/forte a minha rajada máxima ate agora foi de 49.3 Km/h (10:07)


----------



## miguel (21 Mar 2007 às 13:55)

Por aqui tive de minima 5,9ºC... agora vou com 13,0ºC e 1016hpa céu limpo e vento moderado a forte...


----------



## Kraliv (21 Mar 2007 às 15:43)

Olá rapaziada (e não só  )
 


Dados das 15.00h, aqui pela _Ravessa_ céu praticamente limpo, com apenas algumas nuvens dispersas.


Temp 12.7ºC
Humid 37%
Pressão 1016hPa
Vento 24km/h N


----------



## miguel (21 Mar 2007 às 18:08)

Olá por aqui tive de máxima 13,6ºC o dia mais frio do mes por aqui neste momento já vou com 11,6ºC e 1016hpa


----------



## Mário Barros (21 Mar 2007 às 19:13)

E o fim de tarde foi assim    









Por aqui tarde de céu limpo.

A minha máxima foi de 12.9ºC  agora estou com 10.0ºC e humidade em 38%.

A pressão está nos 1019hpa.

O vento está moderado e geladerrimo


----------



## Minho (21 Mar 2007 às 19:36)

Viva pessoal...

Dia com algumas nuvens aqui por Braga. Mas sem precipitação, obviamente!

Max/Min 12,1/4,8ºC

Temp. Actual: 8,9ºC


----------



## Sanxito (21 Mar 2007 às 20:25)

Boas pessoal...
Por aki hoje tive uma mínima de 6,4ºc e máxima de 16,5ºc...
Neste momento sigo com 10,3ºc e muito vento...


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (21 Mar 2007 às 21:01)

Boa noite a todos! Depois de um dia de trabalho cá estou eu para dar os meus dados de hoje.

Hoje o céu esteve muito nublado com abertas. Caíram alguns aguaceiros dispersos na cidade de Ponta Delgada, principalmente na parte da manhã. Na minha estação registei valores min/max 11,6º e 20,2º, actualmente sigo com 14º e céu neste momento pouco nublado aqui na Lagoa


----------



## Rog (21 Mar 2007 às 21:30)

Boas, por aqui 10,ºC; 1021hpa; céu nublado. O dia foi de aguaceiros e nevoeiro.


----------



## Rog (21 Mar 2007 às 21:31)

Mário Barros disse:


> E o fim de tarde foi assim
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Um fim de tarde intressante, boas fotos


----------



## Angelstorm (21 Mar 2007 às 22:09)

Boa noite a todos.
Do meu posto de observação, foi um dia de muito sol, apenas com algumas (poucas) núvens.
Presentemente tenho:
1022 hPa (a subir)
60 % RH
10,4º


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (21 Mar 2007 às 22:32)

Por aqui agora a temperatura a descer, neste momento 13,1º e 73% de humidade. A pressão também desce.

Para sábado dão nas previsões descida da temperatura e chuva ou aguaceiros para todos as ilhas. Quem sabe se os picoenses não vão ter mais uma vez este ano uma agradavel supresa


----------



## Dan (21 Mar 2007 às 23:15)

Por aqui sigo com 2,2ºC. O vento continua a impedir uma descida da temperatura. Já estou a ver que neste episódio, para além de não ter tido neve, nem sequer vou registar um mísero valor inferior a zero


----------



## Mário Barros (21 Mar 2007 às 23:19)

Por aqui noite de céu limpo.

Estou com 9.1ºC e humidade em 45%.

A pressão está nos 1021hpa.

O vento está fraco.


----------



## Mago (21 Mar 2007 às 23:33)

Boa Noite

Mais uma noite bem fria aqui por estes lados, agora estou com 1,2ºC,
 1020hpa
Céu limpo


----------



## Kraliv (21 Mar 2007 às 23:41)

Boas,


Quase quase a terminar mais um dia...de vento parvo!!?? 


Foi assim, desde as 00.00h:


Temp.
Min 2.8ºC (06.06h)
Máx 16.9ºC (12.02h)

Humid.
Min 32%
Máx 73%

Pressão
Min 1016hPa
Máx 1020hPa (23.40h)

Vento
Raj. máx 33.1km/h N (13.15h)

Wind Chill  *-5.5ºC*  (04.34h)



 



Fiquem bem e cuidado com os belgas...que eles querem partir canelas


----------



## kimcarvalho (21 Mar 2007 às 23:56)

Fernando_ disse:


> Bom día !
> 
> Em Madrid, amanheció com céu limpo, mais agora começan a crescer os cúmulos. Talvez depois veamos algum aguaceiro ou flocos de neve (como passou ontem).
> (...)



E essas fotos da _*nieve*_ que por aí caiu?  Eu ainda vi na Antena3 

Por cá foi um dia semelhante ao de segunda, muito vento e um wind chill bem refrescante .

De mínima registei 3ºC (aquém do que eu esperava ) e 13,5ºC de máxima.
O dia apresentou-se com o céu parcialmente nublado por vezes parecia que iriam deixar cair alguma coisa mas foi só aparência!  
Tenho neste momento 6,1ºC e 1019hPa.


----------



## miguel (22 Mar 2007 às 00:17)

Por aqui vou com 9,2ºC estaveis e 1019gpa


----------



## Rog (22 Mar 2007 às 00:26)

boas, por aqui 10ºC; céu nublado. 1021hpa


----------



## Fil (22 Mar 2007 às 02:24)

Dan disse:


> Por aqui sigo com 2,2ºC. O vento continua a impedir uma descida da temperatura. Já estou a ver que neste episódio, para além de não ter tido neve, nem sequer vou registar um mísero valor inferior a zero



A geada hoje é certa, já não está a ventania dos dias anteriores! Eu tenho neste momento -0,2ºC e 48% ar e na estação ás 01h já estavam -2,1ºC. Os extremos do dia foram 0,4ºC / 8,2ºC. Que eu visse, nem um floco em todo o dia.


----------



## Kraliv (22 Mar 2007 às 08:25)

Bom dia... dorminhocos  


Mais um dia ventoso se adivinha  


A Temp. desceu aos 3.1ºC pelas 06.56h.


Actual:
Temp. 6.9ºC
Humid. 50%
Pressão 1025hPa (tem vindo a subir)
Vento 26.2km/h NE


----------



## kimcarvalho (22 Mar 2007 às 08:28)

Bons dias a todos (em especial ao dorminhoco do kraliv )

Hoje já quase fez frio por aqui. Tive uma mínima de 2,2ºC.
Neste momento tenho 5,4ºC e uns altíssimos 1025hPa

O panorama no continente às 06h, segundo as EMAs do IM era este:







(De notar que a EMA do Caramulo já foi retirada do mapa nacional , a EMA de Braga funciona!  E a de Elvas já quase à 2 semanas que se foi ).


----------



## Dan (22 Mar 2007 às 09:01)

Bonito mapa kimcarvalho  

Finalmente lá registei um valor inferior a zero este mês.

-3,6ºC de mínima esta madrugada.

Céu com poucas nuvens e -0,3ºC.


----------



## Rog (22 Mar 2007 às 09:45)

bom dia, Por aqui 11,5ºC, céu nublado, alguns aguaceiros e 1022hpa


----------



## Rog (22 Mar 2007 às 09:48)

E este é o panorama nas ilhas das temp:


----------



## Mário Barros (22 Mar 2007 às 10:00)

Por aqui noite de céu limpo e assim se mantêm.

Tive minima de 6.3ºC (6:18) igual á da noite anterior  e agora estou com 9.8ºC e humidade em 26%.

A pressão está nos 1025hpa foi uma subida brutal desde ontem.

O vento está fracote lá sompram umas rajadas de vez em quando mas nada de mais.


----------



## Serrano (22 Mar 2007 às 10:22)

Lá consegui baixar dos simbólicos zero graus neste mês de Março, visto que a mínima da noite passada foi -0.4 graus, valeu a acalmia do vento para se dar tal resultado.


----------



## Kraliv (22 Mar 2007 às 10:27)

kimcarvalho disse:


> Bons dias a todos (em especial ao dorminhoco do kraliv )
> 
> ...



Queres conversa???  Olha a caracolada   

 



Bem, estavam assim as coisas, aqui pela _Ravessa_ às 9.45h:

Temp. 8.8ºC
Humid 45%
Pressão 1025hPa
Vento 12.2km/h NE




Olha  ...voltaram


----------



## Gerofil (22 Mar 2007 às 12:08)

ESTREMOZ​
Registo actual TEMPERATURA: 10,7 ºC PRESSÃO: 1027hp

Registos de hoje TEMPERATURA MÍNIMA: 1,6 ºC (06h41)


----------



## miguel (22 Mar 2007 às 12:47)

Boas...
por Setúbal a mínima que registei foi a mais baixa do mes com 5,7ºC (6:47)..agora vou com 11,7ºC e 1024hpa céu limpinho.


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (22 Mar 2007 às 13:14)

Boa tarde. Aqui por São Miguel, o céu neste momento apresenta-se com boas abertas. Esta madrugada registei na minha estação o valor mais baixo do mês com 10,7º de minima. Como me encontro no trabalho não tenho agora acesso aos dados. Durante a noite caíram alguns aguaceiros fracos

Segundo o IM estavam á pouco 15º em Ponta Delgada e 13º no Nordeste


----------



## Mário Barros (22 Mar 2007 às 19:23)

Fim de tarde    





Por aqui céu limpo agora está-se a tornar pouco nublado.

A minha máxima já foi mais alta que ontem e sitou-se nos 14.8ºC (15:01) agora estou com 11.4ºC e humidade em 50%.

A pressão já está a descer e encontra-se em 1023hpa.

O vento continua fraco mas intenso com Nortadas bem geladas


----------



## Mago (22 Mar 2007 às 19:26)

Boa Noite
A minima na minha estação foi de -0,7ºC, e a máxima de 11ºC
1023hpa
Céu com algumas nuvens
Agora estão 8,1ºC


----------



## miguel (22 Mar 2007 às 19:55)

Bem por aqui a máxima foi um grau mais alta do que ontem ficou nos 14,6ºC..

Neste momento vou com 11,7ºC e 1021hpa céu limpo...


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (22 Mar 2007 às 21:04)

Por aqui:

A temperatura está nítidamente mais alta, não seria de esperar outra coisa...
Tou com 13.3º ontem rondava já os 8º...
Humidade: 50% Pressao: 1023Hpa...
A estação indica mais um dia de Céu limpo!


----------



## Minho (22 Mar 2007 às 21:35)

Braga

Dia com céu muito nublado.
Max/Min 13,9/3,9ºC

Temp Actual: 10,3ºC


----------



## miguel (22 Mar 2007 às 21:39)

Tempo actual:

temp. 10,8ºC

pressão 1022hpa

céu limpo


----------



## Kraliv (22 Mar 2007 às 23:59)

Boas,



Temp. mínima de 3.1ºC  e máx. de 16.6ºC hoje aqui pela _Ravessa_.


Agora estou com: Temp. nos 6.8ºC, Humid. 82% e a Pressão 1023hPa.


O vento está fraco.











Obs: Os gajos (belgas) já chegaram... e ía havendo molho.


----------



## Kraliv (23 Mar 2007 às 08:00)

Bom dia...*Sanxito*  e restantes dorminhocos   


Manhã primaveril  no final de mais uma semanada.

A Temp. desceu aos 4.9ºC às 05.46h.


Neste momento:

Temp. 10.8ºC
Humid. 74%
Pressão 1020hPa

Vento praticamente nulo


----------



## Mário Barros (23 Mar 2007 às 09:06)

Por aqui mais uma noite de céu limpo e assim se mantêm.

A minha minima foi de 9.4ºC (6:04) já se nota uma ligeira subida da temperatura  neste momento estou com 12.3ºC e humidade em 48%.

A pressão está nos 1020hpa.

O vento está fraco só algumas rajadas moderadas de vez em quando.

O frio já nos está a abandonar    agora venha a chuva e a trovoada


----------



## rossby (23 Mar 2007 às 09:51)

Que pachorra têm estes tipos  

Daqui a 30 anos já devem estar a calcular as tendências, a analisar a homogeneidade das séries, etc, e possivelmente a concluir que tem de corrigir a série toda porque não bate certo umas com as outras e não fizeram calibrações  

Acontece aos melhores, acreditem 

Bom tenho de descansar, acabo de fazer o turno da madrugada  

Até a próxima.


----------



## miguel (23 Mar 2007 às 13:07)

Por aqui a mínima  foi de 9,6ºC já bem mais alta agora vou com 15,6ºC e 1018hpa


----------



## Serrano (23 Mar 2007 às 14:12)

Céu com algumas nuvens na Covilhã, com o termómetro a marcar 16 graus  na zona baixa da cidade.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (23 Mar 2007 às 14:31)

Moscavide - Registos extremos no dia 23/03/2007
__________________________________________

Temperatura mínima: 8,6 ºC (7:00h)
Temperatura máxima: 21,3 ºC (14:30h)


----------



## Mago (23 Mar 2007 às 14:37)

Boa Tarde
Minima de 3ºC por aqui e a minha estação já marcou 15,1ºC
Céu com nuvens
Agora 12,5ºC
1018hpa


----------



## Dan (23 Mar 2007 às 14:46)

Algumas nuvens e 14,2ºC.

Mínima de 0,8ºC.


----------



## tcpor (23 Mar 2007 às 15:42)

Neste momento, em frente ao meu computador, registo 15ºC com céu pouco nublado e ventos de noroeste a rondar os 20 km/h. Não está mau...


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (23 Mar 2007 às 17:05)

Boa tarde a todos. Hoje devido a problemas tecnicos aqui no emprego, só agora consegui aceder á Internet. Por aqui registei na minha estação uma minima de 12,4º a esta madrugada. 

Neste momento estão 13,1º em Ponta Delgada e 11,4º no Nordeste. O céu está muito nublado e o vento sopra com intensidade. Durante o dia já caíram alguns aguaceiros


----------



## Daniel Vilão (23 Mar 2007 às 17:33)

Boa tarde. 

São 17:30h e a temperatura já começou a descer.

O termómetro já marca 13,4 ºC, o céu está limpo e o vento apresenta-se fraco, apenas havendo a existência de brisas.
Amanhã o céu deverá continuar limpo ou pouco nublado, e irá assistir-se a uma ligeira subida das temperaturas (segundo o IM).

Gostava de saber, já agora, quem é que neste fórum reside numa freguesia do concelho de Loures (se assim for é meu vizinho), já que, pelo que parece os registados neste fórum estão dispersos pelas mais diversas regiões de Portugal !


----------



## rossby (23 Mar 2007 às 17:43)

Já agora, para quem gosta de acompanhar em tempo quase-real as condições meteorológicas, aqui lhes deixo um programinha bastante jeitoso e facil de instalar e usar que permite consultar e descodificar os comunicados METAR da maior parte dos aeroportos do mundo inclusivamente Portugal:

chama-se mweather e esta ém : http://www.nirsoft.net/

Abraços


----------



## Daniel Vilão (23 Mar 2007 às 17:49)

Quanto a esse tipo de programa aconselho igualmente o do Weather Channel, pois é bastante completo: diz detalhes como pressão atmosférica, índice UV, vento (direcção e intensidade), temperatura, humidade relativa, ponto de orvalho, entre outros.
É uma boa escolha, devo dizer, além de que é bastante prático.


----------



## rossby (23 Mar 2007 às 18:13)

Daniel_Vilao disse:


> Quanto a esse tipo de programa aconselho igualmente o do Weather Channel, pois é bastante completo: diz detalhes como pressão atmosférica, índice UV, vento (direcção e intensidade), temperatura, humidade relativa, ponto de orvalho, entre outros.
> É uma boa escolha, devo dizer, além de que é bastante prático.




Sim, mas atenção que os Indices UV que apresentam no Weather Channel não são observados mas sim estimados Por outro lado, apresenta um local de cada vez, o mwaether actualiza automaticamente e permite consultar varias estações na mesma janela


----------



## rossby (23 Mar 2007 às 18:21)

MiguelMinhoto disse:


> Boa tarde a todos. Hoje devido a problemas tecnicos aqui no emprego, só agora consegui aceder á Internet. Por aqui registei na minha estação uma minima de 12,4º a esta madrugada.
> 
> Neste momento estão 13,1º em Ponta Delgada e 11,4º no Nordeste. O céu está muito nublado e o vento sopra com intensidade. Durante o dia já caíram alguns aguaceiros




Infelizmente o Pico está coberto por nuvens e ainda não dá para ver se tem neve ...


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (23 Mar 2007 às 18:52)

rossby disse:


> Já agora, para quem gosta de acompanhar em tempo quase-real as condições meteorológicas, aqui lhes deixo um programinha bastante jeitoso e facil de instalar e usar que permite consultar e descodificar os comunicados METAR da maior parte dos aeroportos do mundo inclusivamente Portugal:
> 
> chama-se mweather e esta ém : http://www.nirsoft.net/
> 
> Abraços



Infelizmente nao consigo encontrar o mweather no site que indica


----------



## Sanxito (23 Mar 2007 às 19:59)

Boas tarde pessoal, mais 2 dias se passaram e não tive oportunidade de vir aki... Os valores de ontem foram, minima de 7,0ºc e máxima de 17,4ºc...
Hoje registei 9,3ºc de mínima e 18,8ºc de máxima... Neste momento sigo com 12,1ºc...


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (23 Mar 2007 às 20:17)

Bem tanta gente nova no nosso Forum! Mto bem vindos e mtas e maravilhosas tempestades!  

Por cá sigo com 10.0ºC noite fresca na Capital...
52% Humidade...
1018 hpa de pressão ( desconfio deste dado )

Onde andaram os demais flavienses meteo loucos! Queria dados de lá!!!  Eu espero!!!


----------



## Mário Barros (23 Mar 2007 às 20:20)

Por aqui tarde de céu limpo e assim se mantêm.

A minha máxima foi de 15.9ºC (14:48) agora estou com 11.2ºC e humidade em 57%.

A pressão está nos 1018hpa.

O vento está fraco.


----------



## Dan (23 Mar 2007 às 20:43)

8,4ºC e céu limpo.

Extremos do dia: 0,8ºC / 14,9ºC


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (23 Mar 2007 às 20:51)

Mercurio cai em Lx, já abaixxo dos 10ºC, sigo com 9.7ºC...


----------



## miguel (23 Mar 2007 às 20:57)

Por aqui tive de máxima 16,6ºC...neste momento vou com 11,8ºC e 1016hpa céu limpo...


----------



## Daniel Vilão (23 Mar 2007 às 21:02)

Panorama do estado de tempo às 21h em Moscavide:

Temperatura: 9,7 ºC
Vento:          Moderado
Nebulosidade: Nenhuma


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (23 Mar 2007 às 22:10)

E continua a descer... 8.7ºC
Céu Limpo
Vento ausente


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (23 Mar 2007 às 22:53)

Boa noite amigos do forum! A passagem da frente fria aqui por São Miguel está a deixar as suas marcas com o frio. Já bati a minha minima, ao atingir 10,4º. Agora vou com 10,6º. Todo o dia tem chuvido (aguaceiros) aqui em Santa Cruz da Lagoa.


----------



## Mário Barros (23 Mar 2007 às 23:25)

Por aqui céu com algumas nuvens.

Estou com 10.1ºC e humdiade em 64%.

A pressão nos 1017hpa.

O vento está fraco.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (23 Mar 2007 às 23:49)

Boas Noites amigos... E vou à cama com a capital bem fria... Registo agora 8.0ºC...
Pressure: 1017 Hpa
Humidade: 60%...

By  Márcio Santos  

*My Space: http://marciosantos21.spaces.live.com*

Até amanha!


----------



## Fil (24 Mar 2007 às 00:02)

Boas, ontem tive a primeira geada do mÊs com uma mínima de -2,1ºC. Os extremos de hoje foram 3,8ºC / 15,4ºC. Neste momento tenho 4,8ºC, 67% e 1020 hPa com céu limpo.


----------



## Kraliv (24 Mar 2007 às 00:05)

Boas,

Dados registados ontem:

Temp.
Min. 4.9ºC
Máx. 17.3ºC

Humid.
Mim. 42%
Máx. 90%

Pressão
Min. 107hPa
Máx. 1023hPa

Vento
Raj. máx. 17.6km/h NW



Neste momento estou com céu limpo Temp. 7.5ºC; Humid. 84% e Pressão 1017hPa


----------



## Kraliv (24 Mar 2007 às 00:14)

MiguelMinhoto disse:


> Infelizmente nao consigo encontrar o mweather no site que indica





*@Miguel*, olha aqui:

*MetarWeather v1.50*

http://www.nirsoft.net/utils/mweather.html


----------



## ACalado (24 Mar 2007 às 00:26)

boas pessoal aqui pela covilha neste momento tenho 7.4ºc com 1015ha com ceu limpo.


----------



## Mago (24 Mar 2007 às 00:37)

Ola
Por aqui sigo com 6,6ºC noite bem mais amena que as anteriores.
1017hpa


----------



## miguel (24 Mar 2007 às 01:19)

Aqui vou agora com 10,2ºC e 1016hpa céu limpo...boa noite malta...


----------



## Kraliv (24 Mar 2007 às 08:40)

Bom dia...vamos a_ eles _(aos belgas  )



Manhã primaveril aqui pelo _Rotundus_.

A Temp. mínima foi de 4.4ºC às 6.52h.


Actual:

Temp. 13.3ºC
Humid. 70%
Pressão 1016hPa
Vento praticamente nulo



fiquem bem


----------



## Daniel Vilão (24 Mar 2007 às 09:00)

Bons dias.
Posso dizer o mesmo...hoje as temperaturas estão ligeiramente mais altas do que em igual hora do dia anterior.
Posso dizer que às 9h, aqui em Moscavide, o céu está pouco nublado, o vento é bastante fraco, e regista-se uma temperatura de 14,5 ºC.
A máxima (penso que) deverá chegar aos 21 ºC por aqui...


----------



## Daniel Vilão (24 Mar 2007 às 09:00)

Bons dias.
Posso dizer o mesmo...hoje as temperaturas estão ligeiramente mais altas do que em igual hora do dia anterior.
Posso dizer que às 9h, aqui em Moscavide, o céu está pouco nublado, o vento é bastante fraco, e regista-se uma temperatura de 14,5 ºC.
A máxima (penso que) deverá chegar aos 21 ºC por aqui...


----------



## Dan (24 Mar 2007 às 10:00)

Céu quase limpo e 6,5ºC.

Mínima de -0,6ºC.


----------



## Mário Barros (24 Mar 2007 às 10:12)

Por aqui céu pouco nublado durante a noite e assim se mantêm.

A minha minima foi de 9.4ºC (2:05) agora estou com 13.6ºC e humidade em 41%.

A pressão tem vindo a descer encontra-se em 1015hpa   

O vento está fraco.


----------



## rossby (24 Mar 2007 às 12:02)

MiguelMinhoto disse:


> Infelizmente nao consigo encontrar o mweather no site que indica



Pois ...  Já não esta na página principal. Esta aqui:

http://www.nirsoft.net/utils/mweather.html

Bom Fim-de-Semana !


----------



## Mário Barros (24 Mar 2007 às 13:01)

Por aqui céu com muitas nuvens.

Estou com 14ºC e humidade em 30%.

A pressão desceu mesmo agora para os 1014hpa a depressão a oeste já se faz sentir  

O vento está fraco/mdoerado.


----------



## miguel (24 Mar 2007 às 13:51)

Boas
Por aqui a mínima foi de 9,1ºC....

Neste momento vou com 16,6ºC e 1012hpa e céu muito nublado mas com algum sol


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (24 Mar 2007 às 14:16)

*Por aqui ceu nublado...
Vento fraco...
Temperatura: 22.9ºC
Humidade: 39%
Pressão: 1012 hpa...*

By  Márcio Santos 

My Space: www.marciosantos21.spaces.live.com


----------



## ACalado (24 Mar 2007 às 14:56)

boas por aqui estao 11.7ºc com 1010ha, a minha estação está a dar chuva  será  
mais um produto muito bom  é pena ser na epoca de primavera, verão
http://www.meteoalarm.eu/?areaname=&area=&ShowDate=&Country=&lang=PT


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (24 Mar 2007 às 15:02)

Boa tarde a todos!  Aqui por São Miguel, mais concretamente na zona da Lagoa, céu muito nublado, mas sem precipitação, algum vento e temperatura amena (a minha estação marca 19,5º). A noite passado bati a minha minima com 9,7º. Foi preciso chegar o mês de março para que na minha estação os valores fossem inferiores a 10 graus Então amigo Rossby sempre nevou no Pico??


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (24 Mar 2007 às 15:10)

spiritmind disse:


> boas por aqui estao 11.7ºc com 1010ha, a minha estação está a dar chuva  será
> mais um produto muito bom  é pena ser na epoca de primavera, verão
> http://www.meteoalarm.eu/?areaname=&area=&ShowDate=&Country=&lang=PT



*A minha também indica chuva! *

Por cá:

Temp: 19.0ºC
Pressão: 1012 Hpa
Humidade: 40%
O boneco da estação está assim: (Falta de fenómenos extremos concerteza)...  
Céu pouco nublado, vento fraco!

By:  Marcio Santos 

My Space: www.marciosantos21.spaces.live.com


----------



## Mário Barros (24 Mar 2007 às 18:18)

O fim de tarde aqui está a ser qualquer coisa como isto 









Por aqui tarde marcada pelo o aumento da neblusidade   e assim se mantêm.

A minha máxima foi de 15.4ºC (15:09) agora estou com 12.8ºC e humidade em 36%.

A pressão está nos 1013hpa.

O vento está fraco/mdoerado.

Ela que venha


----------



## Mago (24 Mar 2007 às 19:32)

Por agora a temperatura está em 11ºC, a minima foi de 3,6ºC e a máxima foi de 15,1ºC
A pressão caiu e já está em 1012hpa


----------



## Daniel Vilão (24 Mar 2007 às 20:51)

Boa noite...
A temperatura apresenta-se bastante idêntica à de ontem.
Registo neste momento 9,3 ºC nesta freguesia, com céu pouco nublado, e vento fraco. 
É previsível chuva para o dia de amanhã, mas as temperaturas deverão continuar relativamente parecidas com as do dia de hoje.
Quem diria que no dia 11/03 chegámos aos 26 ºC !
Ainda assim, o  tempo é bastante apreciável, e também gosto destas temperaturas...


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (24 Mar 2007 às 23:40)

*Por aqui sigo com:*
*Temp: 9.3ºC
Pressão: 1012Hpa
Humidade: 50%
Vento: Fraco
Visibilidade: Boa*
Durante a tarde apareceram algumas nuvens decorativas no céu lisboeta, a maxima registada foi de 22.9ºC...
A estação indica chuva... Sensação de conforto: 
*Flaviense sempre! Viva o GD Chaves!*


----------



## miguel (25 Mar 2007 às 00:12)

Por Setubal a máxima ficou pelos 17,4ºC céu com algumas nuvens todo o dia neste momento vou com 10,4ºC e 1011hpa...


----------



## Dan (25 Mar 2007 às 00:21)

Céu nublado e 5,2ºC.

Extremos de Sábado: -0,6ºC / 14,4ºC


----------



## Sanxito (25 Mar 2007 às 04:33)

boas pessoal, ontem estive sem net e só pela manhã voltei a ter ligação...
Sigo neste momento com 8,6ºc mas á meia hora tinha 7,7ºc e durante o dia de ontem registei 20,0ºc de máxima e 8,4ºc de mínima...Boa noite a todos


----------



## Kraliv (25 Mar 2007 às 08:53)

Bom dia...dorminhocos,  


Não se esqueçam que a hora já mudou!  
Toca a levantar  



Manhã fresca cá pela _Ravessa_ e alguma nebulosidade. A Temp. desceu aos 2.5ºC pelas 7.30h, (06.30h antigas  )


Neste momento:

Temp. 9.3ºC
Humid. 75%
Pressão 1013hPA
Vento  --


 




Ganda jogatana ontem


----------



## Daniel Vilão (25 Mar 2007 às 10:26)

Bons dias...
Por agora céu nublado, e vento fraco.
Mínima de 6,3 ºC (mas agora estão 16,3 ºC) e o dia promete aquecer, e continuar com céu pouco nublado.


----------



## Mário Barros (25 Mar 2007 às 10:58)

Por aqui noite de céu muito nublado e assim se mantêm.

A minha minima foi de 6.0ºC (6:40) não estava á espera tal minima neste momento tambem não estava á espera e já estou com 16.5ºC e ainda são 11h  a humidade está nos 45%.

A pressão está nos 1013hpa.

O vento está fraquissimo.


----------



## Dan (25 Mar 2007 às 11:21)

Céu limpo e 6,5ºC.

Mínima de 1,4ºC.


----------



## miguel (25 Mar 2007 às 12:35)

Bom dia todos...Por Setúbal a mínima foi de 7,4ºC também não estava à espera de uma mínima tão baixa!!mas a noite foi de céu limpo...nas ultimas duas horas o céu tem vindo a nublar até cobrir por completo nesta altura e vou com 15,3ºC e 1011hpa...de tarde conto ver cair alguma coisa ainda que possa ser pouca


----------



## miguel (25 Mar 2007 às 13:48)

O fórum está extremamente lentooooo 

Aqui já choveu deu para molhar o chão 

Temperatura agora de 15,9ºC e 1010hpa céu muito nublado


----------



## Daniel Vilão (25 Mar 2007 às 14:34)

Pois é...parece que o tempo anda a pregar partidas...
O Instituto de Meteorologia também previa mínimas mais altas, e previa a continuação de céu pouco nublado para o resto do dia de hoje, com máximas mais altas do que as agora registadas...
A verdade é que o céu está muito nublado, e vai provavelmente chuviscar um pouco durante a tarde. Às 14:30h registam-se 17,2 ºC.


----------



## Dan (25 Mar 2007 às 14:45)

Hoje está um pouco mais fresco que ontem.
Algumas nuvens e 12,5ºC.


----------



## miguel (25 Mar 2007 às 14:52)

Neste momento chove moderado por aqui!! e não vai parar tao cedo olhando para o céu pegou  15,8ºC e 1010hpa CHUVAAAA


----------



## Mário Barros (25 Mar 2007 às 15:12)

Por aqui continua seco apenas á bocado cairam umas gotas que molharam muito levemente o chão.

Estou com 14ºC e humidade em 57%.

A pressão está nos 1017hpa.

O vento está nulo/fraco.


----------



## miguel (25 Mar 2007 às 15:16)

E continua a chover já corre alguma água pela rua!!  15,1ºC e 1010hpa 

PS:Mário 1017hpa   eu tenho 1010hpa e não estamos assim tao longe!


----------



## Mário Barros (25 Mar 2007 às 15:28)

miguel disse:


> E continua a chover já corre alguma água pela rua!!  15,1ºC e 1010hpa
> 
> PS:Mário 1017hpa   eu tenho 1010hpa e não estamos assim tao longe!



Pois correção é 1011hpa.


----------



## miguel (25 Mar 2007 às 15:33)

Mário Barros disse:


> Pois correção é 1011hpa.



 Assim sim  

Parou de chover já caio mais agua do que eu imaginava para o dia de hoje!! 15,3ºC


----------



## mocha (25 Mar 2007 às 15:52)

boas tardes  , depois de uma pequena ausencia minha deste forum, voltei 
por aqui vou com 15ºC e so vos digo pelo aspecto da coisa, vai chover , o ceu ta mt nublado e vejo nuvens bem carregadas, venha ela


----------



## Daniel Vilão (25 Mar 2007 às 15:54)

Por aqui começou mesmo agora a chuviscar! 
Já era previsível que ela caísse: mais tarde ou mais cedo.  
Agora com 15,7 ºC, 1011 hPa, 72% de H.R., e vento fraco (12 km/h).


----------



## miguel (25 Mar 2007 às 16:29)

Nova queda de pressão agora 1009hpa e  símbolo de chuva na minha estação temperatura agora 16,6ºC


----------



## Mário Barros (25 Mar 2007 às 16:53)

miguel disse:


> Nova queda de pressão agora 1009hpa e  símbolo de chuva na minha estação temperatura agora 16,6ºC



Por aqui caiu para 1010hpa.

Nada de chuva até agora  estão 15.5ºC e humidade em 40%.

O vento está fraco.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (25 Mar 2007 às 18:28)

Já não chove há algumas horas (só chuviscou durante 15 minutos).
O vento continua fraco, e a pressão situa-se nos 1011 hPa, 59% de humidade e céu muito nublado.
A máxima foi de 17,1 ºC mas agora estão 14,4 ºC.


----------



## Mago (25 Mar 2007 às 19:11)

Boa tarde,
Por aqui sol com poucas ou nenhumas nuvens ainda, temperatura mínima na casa dos 2,8ºC e máxima pelos 15ºC.
1012hpa
Agora estão 13,4ºC


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (25 Mar 2007 às 19:40)

Boa tarde a todos. Aqui por São Miguel, mais concretamente na Lagoa, o céu esteve muito nublado durante a manhã, chegando a caír alguns aguaceiros, durante a tarde o céu esteve com boas abertas. Neste momento o céu voltou a ficar muito nublado.

Na minha estação registei os seguintes valores: Minima 10,7º e Máxima 22,4º.

Neste momento sigo com 16,4º e 78% de humidade.


----------



## Mário Barros (25 Mar 2007 às 19:53)

Por aqui as coisas tem decorrido mais ao menos assim   

















































A mais recente  





Agora o céu tem estado a ficar pouco nublado lá se vai a chuva embora (chuva que nem sequer caiu  )

Estou com 13.3ºC e humidade em 40%.

A pressão está nos 1010hpa.

O vento está fraco.

Talvez ainda registe qualquer coisita daqui a umas horitas lá para a madrugada


----------



## Daniel Vilão (25 Mar 2007 às 20:41)

Neste momento (20:30h), a humidade encontra-se nos 67% e a pressão persiste nos 1011 hPa.
Quanto ao vento continua fraco, e o céu apresenta-se pouco nublado neste momento.
Devido a esta tendência de diminuição da nebulosidade, pode assistir-se a um acentuado arrefecimento nocturno, tal como o de hoje.  
A temperatura neste momento é de 10,9 ºC.
Gostaria de perguntar por mera curiosidade a Mago em que cidade da Beira Alta é que observa tais registos, pois a Beira é extensa.


----------



## tozequio (25 Mar 2007 às 21:34)

Boas pessoal, tenho andado desaparecido, faculdade oblige  

Por aqui mais 1 dia de sol com céu praticamente limpo durante todo o dia. Mínima de 2.7ºC, máxima de 18.2ºC e neste momento vou nos 8.0ºC e algumas nuvens.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (25 Mar 2007 às 22:45)

*Boas Noites...
Hoje o por aqui houve um pouco de tudo... De manha esteve bem carregado, caindo alguns aguaceiros ao inicio da tarde, contudo ao final do dia a nubolosidade dissipou-se...  Vento sempre fraco com a maxima registada de 22.6ºC... *

*Situação Actual:

Pressão: 1010 Hpa
Temp: 12.2ºC
Humidade: 51%
Vento: Fraco*

*By  Márcio Santos *

*My Space: www.marciosantos21.spaces.live.com *


----------



## miguel (25 Mar 2007 às 22:51)

Por aqui a máxima foi de 17,4ºC alguma chuva de tarde deu para lavar  neste momento vou com 12,7ºC e 1009hpa céu muito nublado...amanha a tarde promete


----------



## Daniel Vilão (25 Mar 2007 às 22:59)

Boa noite a todos...
Informações relativamente a temperaturas das principais cidades de que disponho (arredondadas à unidade mais próxima):

Beja:                     11ºC
Bragança:              10ºC
Cabo Carvoeiro:      14ºC
Castelo Branco:      11ºC
Coimbra:               11ºC
Évora:                  11ºC
Faro:                   13ºC
Lisboa:                12ºC
Penhas Douradas:  5ºC
Portalegre:          11ºC
Porto:                11ºC
Sagres:              11ºC
Sines:                12ºC
Viana do Castelo: 9ºC
Vila Real:            8ºC
Viseu:                7ºC

--------------------------------
Moscavide neste momento com uma temperatura de 9,7 ºC e continuação de céu pouco nublado, com vento em geral fraco, e continuação de valores de humidade relativamente elevados.
A pressão mantém-se instável nos 1011 hPa !  

Voltarei dentro de uma hora, altura em que me despedirei até ao dia seguinte.
--------------------------------


----------



## Minho (25 Mar 2007 às 23:32)

Daniel_Vilao disse:


> Gostaria de perguntar por mera curiosidade a Mago em que cidade da Beira Alta é que observa tais registos, pois a Beira é extensa.



O Mago tecla da localidade com mais estações meteorológicas por metro quadrado: Trancoso!  




Por Braga, temp actual: 9,7ºC


----------



## Daniel Vilão (26 Mar 2007 às 00:53)

Antes de mais, obrigado pela informação prestada. 
Prevê-se para amanhã uma mínima idêntica, já que as temperaturas estão idênticas às do mesmo período horário de ontem, e o céu está pouco nublado, o que facilita uma maior libertação de energia térmica do solo, e sua dissipação, provocando maior arrefecimento nocturno.
Neste momento registam-se 7,9 ºC.


----------



## Sanxito (26 Mar 2007 às 03:15)

Boas pessoal, já devem estar todos a dormir como é obvio a esta hora, mas aki o morcego nem por isso pra variar... 
Penso k a minha estação não está bem, poix assim k o sol nasce começa a marcar valores k não me parecem muito reais, durante a noite até não marca mal segundo me parece mas durante o dia registo sempre valores muito elevados comparando com as estações mais próximas. Neste momento registo 10,2ºc e o céu apresenta algumas nuvens,mas na costa da caparica á cerca de uma hora atrás olhando no sentido NW vi alguns relâmpagos...
Bem e parece k vou deixar o forum pra ir dormir e o KRALIV irá tomar conta dele bme cedinho...


----------



## Kraliv (26 Mar 2007 às 08:07)

Cedo...cedo também não  

8.05   já não é mau!

Bom dia SANXITO e...dorminhocos  

Não servirá muito de comparação visto estarmos cerca de 150Km !!??? afastados, mas a minha a essa hora registava 9.8ºC  


Céu algo nublado neste momento. Durante a noite foi chovendo um pouco. tendo a estação registado 1mm  
A Temp não baixou dos 6.8ºC (7.22h)


Actual:
Temp. 9.5ºC
Humid. 91%
Pressão 1011hPa
Vento  --

 


Vamo lá então começar mais uma semanada... agora, com a "canalha" já de férias 

E *@mocha*, hoje está para venda no LIDL a estação meteorológica








ESTE FORUM ESTÁ UMA LENTIDÂO


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (26 Mar 2007 às 10:59)

Bom dia a todos. Aqui em São Miguel, o dia acordou com céu muito nublado, com chuvinha durante a noite. A minima que registei na minha estação foi de 12,7º. Á pouco em Ponta Delgada estavam 13º.

Kraliv, á segunda feira o pessoal tem sempre as baterias descarregadas A segunda feira não devia existir! Por isso o forum fica mais lento.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (26 Mar 2007 às 11:11)

Bom dia a todos.  
Cá por Moscavide não choveu. A temperatura mínima registada foi de 7,0 ºC.
Neste momento a temperatura é de 18,1 ºC e a humidade situa-se nos 77%.
A pressão está nos 1010 hPa.


----------



## Nuno Figueiredo (26 Mar 2007 às 11:19)

Bom dia!
Pessoal dos Algarves,então e relatos da coisa por aí? Parece ter havido alguma actividade...


----------



## tcpor (26 Mar 2007 às 11:23)

Neste momento, estão 10ºC em Matosinhos. O céu está parcialmente encoberto  (85% coberto). A humidade ronda os 93%. A visibilidade é de 9 km e a temperatura aparente (sentida pelo corpo) ronda os 13ºC. Não há vento e a pressão situa-se nos 1010 mB.  

O típico dia primaveril, sem sinais do "assustador" Aquecimento Global!  

É a vida! 

Abraços,


----------



## Mário Barros (26 Mar 2007 às 11:32)

Por aqui céu muito nublado durante a noite cairam uns aguaceiros ao todo registei 1 mm.

A minha minima foi de 7.7ºC (2:49) agora estou com 15.4ºC a humidade está nos 40%.

A pressão está nos 1010hpa.

O vento tem estado nulo/fraco.


----------



## dj_alex (26 Mar 2007 às 11:56)

tcpor disse:


> O típico dia primaveril, sem sinais do "assustador" Aquecimento Global!
> 
> É a vida!
> 
> Abraços,



Já o tivemos no inverno....é a vida....


----------



## Daniel Vilão (26 Mar 2007 às 12:08)

Ora bem...já estou a ver como vai ser o resto do dia, e fim da tarde.
Este dia está a assumir os contornos do de ontem, a começar com céu limpo ou pouco nublado, mas ficando gradualmente muito nublado.
Durante a tarde o céu já deverá estar completamente coberto, altura em que poderá haver hipóteses de ocorrência de aguaceiros.
É de aproveitar, já que chove tão pouco nesta região.
Ainda assim, hoje a máxima deverá ser ligeiramente superior à de ontem !


----------



## rossby (26 Mar 2007 às 12:56)

Queriam festa ? Ora vejam:


----------



## Fil (26 Mar 2007 às 13:07)

Por cá ando com uma temperatura de 11,1ºC, 50% e 1013 hPa. A mínima foi de 4,2ºC e a máxima momentânea foi de 12,4ºC, o céu tem vindo a ficar cada vez mais nublado o que fez descer rapidamente a temperatura.

Extremos dos dias anteriores:

21: 0,4ºC / 8,2ºC
22: -2,1ºC / 12,1ºC
23: 3,8ºC / 15,4ºC
24: 0,2ºC / 13,9ºC
25: 0,9ºC / 14,0ºC


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (26 Mar 2007 às 13:26)

rossby disse:


> Queriam festa ? Ora vejam:



Amigo Rossby, aqui para São Miguel vamos ter chuva nos próximos dias?? É que a minha mulher todos os dias me pergunta, por causa de por a roupa a secar. E muitas vezes não sei o que lhe dizer! 

É sempre bom ter um amigo meteorologista por perto


----------



## kimcarvalho (26 Mar 2007 às 13:45)

Daniel_Vilao disse:


> Boa noite a todos...
> Informações relativamente a temperaturas das principais cidades de que disponho (*arredondadas à unidade mais próxima*):
> (...)



Fiquei com uma dúvida, porque arredondaste as temp. à unidade mais próxima?  Não gostas de precisão? 



Kraliv disse:


> (...)
> 
> Vamo lá então começar mais uma semanada... *agora, com a "canalha" já de férias*
> 
> (...)



Pois é a _piquenada_ já anda à solta!  



rossby disse:


> Queriam festa ? Ora vejam:



Excelente Rossby, muito mais actualizado a página DEA do IM .






http://www.meteo.pt/pt/observacao/remota/observacaoDEA.jsp

Isso não é um programa de acesso público, certo?  

Não tenho acedido ao fórum porque o kraliv anda-me a chantagear com uma caracolada há uns quantos dias  .

Aqui fica o resumo dos dias que faltaram:

Dia 22:
Mín: 2,2ºC
Máx: 13,1ºC

Dia 23:
Mín: 5,2ºCºC
Máx: 16,8ºC

Dia 24:
Mín: 4,9ºC
Máx: 18,8ºC

Dia 25:
Mín: 3,2ºC
Máx: 17ºC

Apenas choveu ontem à tarde, mas foi pouco tempo, uns 15 minutos.

Hoje a mínima foi de 7ºC.
Tenho neste momento 16,6ºC com 1011hPa e a estação a assinalar possibilidade de trovoadas (já desde ontem que o anda a mostrar, mas até ao momento nada!). A noite foi animada com alguma chuva, hoje há poças de água e tudo, por isso ainda deve ter caído qualquer coisa digna de registo.


----------



## Serrano (26 Mar 2007 às 14:00)

Por aqui choveu até ao início da manhã, mas aparentemente sem grande intensidade, acrescento que fui informado de que nevou na Serra. Continua o céu muito nublado, com uma temperatura de 13 graus na zona baixa da cidade.


----------



## miguel (26 Mar 2007 às 14:01)

Esta noite já foi mais quentinha devido a chuva por aqui caiu alguma coisinha também de madrugada a mínima ficou nos 10,1ºC...Agora por aqui o céu está muito nublado por nuvens de desenvolvimento vertical é muito difícil ver o deslocamento das nuvens pois estão quase paradas mas parecem estar a andar de norte para sul a temperatura neste momento é de 16,6ºC e a pressão de apenas 1008hpa vento fraco...a ver o que reserva esta tarde e noite  mas está com  bom potencial


----------



## rossby (26 Mar 2007 às 14:04)

kimcarvalho disse:


> Fiquei com uma dúvida, porque arredondaste as temp. à unidade mais próxima?  Não gostas de precisão?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Foi só paa impressionar   Não, esta não é publica. É uma amostra da nossa estação de trabalho . A imagem que aparece na página do IM é feita a partir dos dados recolhidos neste sistema. Nem todas as descargas são apresentadas. Possivelmente apenas são apresentadas as descargas acima de um determinado limiar de intensidade.

Um abraço


----------



## Daniel Vilão (26 Mar 2007 às 14:10)

kimcarvalho disse:


> Fiquei com uma dúvida, porque arredondaste as temp. à unidade mais próxima?  Não gostas de precisão?



Bem pelo contrário...há quem se queixe que eu sou demasiado preciso, a questão é que as temperaturas colocadas por mim neste fórum foram retiradas do site da wunderground (www.wunderground.com) e estes, tal como o weather channel, entre outros, não fornecem informação precisa, mas sim arredondada à unidade mais próxima.  

As únicas estações meteorológicas neste site que fornecem informação precisa são as estações pessoais, das quais nem sequer referi, pois seria uma lista quase sem fim...fiquei-me pelas principais cidades.

Apenas referi que estavam arredondadas pois ninguém iria acreditar que as temperaturas iam ser todas de terminação exacta ( ,0ºC).  

Não pude sequer divulgar os dados do I.M. (que até são mais fiáveis) porque nessa altura (bem à noite) as estações do I.M. não se encontravam a funcionar correctamente, portanto não transmitiam dados.


----------



## Mário Barros (26 Mar 2007 às 14:18)

Por aqui céu muito nublado chuva 0  Março está a ser tão seco a chuva está-se a guardar para o Verão  

Estou com 16.2ºC e humidade em 40%.

A pressão está nos 1010hpa.

O vento está nulo/fraco é estranho mas parece que é verdade mesmo a pressão estando tão baixa não á vento já NADA É NORMAL


----------



## Kraliv (26 Mar 2007 às 14:31)

kimcarvalho disse:


> ...
> 
> Não tenho acedido ao fórum porque o kraliv anda-me a chantagear com uma caracolada há uns quantos dias  .
> ...




   


Ainda devem ser dos de Marrocos...não prestam   

 



Quanto ao tempo  

Há _coisa_ no ar... vamos lá ver se vem por estes lados  
Como diz aqui o meu vizinho...elas andam_*naí*_  

Estou com Temp. de 19ºC; Humid. 44% e a Pressão em 1010hPa


até mais 


PS: A WebCam está OFFline


----------



## redragon (26 Mar 2007 às 15:16)

Após alguns meses a seguir atentamente este forum, decidi...FUI AO LIDL!!!! Comprei uma estação!!!! É verdade podem contar com mais um meteolouco!!
Espero aprender ainda mais e poder contribuir para o trabalho excelente que este forum tem efectuado.
Obrigado a todos


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (26 Mar 2007 às 15:19)

VRSA

PontO da situação

Chuveu durante 3 horas seguidas com muita intensidade o que de origem a cheias!!

(11H ATE 14H)

As ruas estao todas alagadas, para nao falar do festival de raios que por aki houve!! Estremeceu tudo!!!   Foi LINDOOOOOOOOO!!!

As ruas estao com 20 a 30cm de agua!!

Vento fraco...

Previsao para as proximas horas:

Aguaceiros fortes e trovoadas que poderam ser muito intensas!! Vento fraco a soprar moderadamente a partir do fim da tarde de 30 a 45km/h que podera ter rajadas fortes ate aos 65km/h!!

Alerta de cheias para o Sotavento!!

Sao estas a minhas previsoes!!


----------



## Mário Barros (26 Mar 2007 às 15:36)

]ToRnAdO[;32644 disse:
			
		

> VRSA
> 
> PontO da situação
> 
> ...



Sorte   

É a vantagem de ter um clima sub-tropical  lá se vão os ingleses embora.


----------



## Bruno Campos (26 Mar 2007 às 16:07)

Não sei se ja conheciam!!
Um site com os alarmes metereologicos da europa

http://www.meteoalarm.eu/


----------



## Mago (26 Mar 2007 às 16:27)

Boa Tarde
Tempo ameno por aqui com céu muito nublado e pressão na casa dos 1011hpa
As temperaturas oscilaram entre 6,2ºC/14,4ºC

Agora estão 10,3ºC


----------



## Daniel Vilão (26 Mar 2007 às 16:46)

A temperatura desceu repentinamente.
O céu chegou a estar pouco nublado, mas formaram-se imensas nuvens no espaço de 40 minutos estando 
agora o céu nublado quase por completo.
A temperatura máxima atingida foi de 23,5 ºC (às 15:28h), altura em que o céu estava parcialmente nublado.
Neste momento verifica-se a existência de nuvens de desenvolvimento vertical, que poderão originar 
aguaceiros já no fim da tarde.
A temperatura já desceu aos 15,5 ºC (às 16:10h)   e a chuva parece vir a caminho!  

_Dados actuais:__

Temperatura: 15,9 ºC
Humidade: 59 %
Pressão Atmosférica: 1009 hPa
Vento: Fraco_

Caro Márcio Santos, quais foram os extremos relativamente à temperatura registados em Benfica durante o dia de hoje?


----------



## Kraliv (26 Mar 2007 às 16:54)

Boas..again  



Aqui.... agora mesmo.  





A Temp. deverá estar (não estou em casa) pelos 16ºC.


----------



## Dan (26 Mar 2007 às 17:08)

11,1ºC e chuva fraca.

Extremos do dia: 2,7ºC / 12,9ºC


----------



## miguel (26 Mar 2007 às 19:51)

Aqui foi uma tarde de belas nuvens um céu muito lindo principalmente ao longe para o lado do Alentejo foi velas passar  máxima de hoje 18,4ºC...temperatura actual 13,8ºC e 1009hpa mas já teve nos 1007hpa o mais baixo   o céu está menos nublado tirando um grande escuro a sul


----------



## Mago (26 Mar 2007 às 20:49)

Sigo com 8,3ºC a pressão começa a subir e está em 1012hpa
O céu esteve cheio de nuvens de chuva mas o chuvisco que caiu nao chegou a 1mm.
Os dias com esta "hora" já se notam bem maiores


----------



## Daniel Vilão (26 Mar 2007 às 20:57)

Impressionante o rigor das temperaturas nesta vila!
São 20:50h, e já vai com *10,2 ºC*...
Não há chuva, o céu está pouco nublado, a humidade é de 72 % e a pressão é de 1012 hPa (a subir).

Extremos de hoje:

Temperatura mínima: *7,0 ºC*
Temperatura máxima: *23,5 ºC*

Observação: Foi notória uma grande amplitude térmica durante o dia de hoje.
Em Lisboa os valores não foram muito diferentes, mas ainda assim há diferenças na ordem dos 3 ºC de temepratura.

Ora vejamos...

Temperatura mínima: 9,5 ºC
Temperatura máxima: 20,9 ºC


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (26 Mar 2007 às 21:19)

Daniel_Vilao disse:


> A temperatura desceu repentinamente.
> O céu chegou a estar pouco nublado, mas formaram-se imensas nuvens no espaço de 40 minutos estando
> agora o céu nublado quase por completo.
> A temperatura máxima atingida foi de 23,5 ºC (às 15:28h), altura em que o céu estava parcialmente nublado.
> ...



Caro Daniel os dados são relativos à Vila de Sintra onde estou neste momento a morar, mas também habito em Lisboa de vez enquando   em Benfica, quando me chateio  !!!


----------



## Minho (26 Mar 2007 às 21:39)

Braga

Dia com céu pouco nublado com períodos muito nublado.

Max/Min 16,8/7,3ºC

Temp. Actual: 10,1ºC


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (26 Mar 2007 às 21:39)

*Olá a todos! Hoje esteve um dia abafado por cá! Chegou mesmo a cair alguns aguaceiros e com alguma intensidade! Quando ia para Lx para a faculdade por volta das 13:45 chovia com intensidade na zona de Queluz, (o Mário não me deixa mentir! ou estaria ainda a dormir depois da noitada a ver os grandes tugas )... Depois durante a tarde ameaçou mas nada (para não variar)...*

*Situação Actual:

Pressão em nítida recuperação: 1013 Hpa
Temperatura: 10.6ºC
Humidade: 57%
Indica: SOL
Vento: Ausente*
By: Márcio Santos

*My Space: www.marciosantos21.spaces.live.com*


----------



## Mário Barros (26 Mar 2007 às 21:56)

Flaviense21 disse:


> *Olá a todos! Hoje esteve um dia abafado por cá! Chegou mesmo a cair alguns aguaceiros e com alguma intensidade! Quando ia para Lx para a faculdade por volta das 13:45 chovia com intensidade na zona de Queluz, (o Mário não me deixa mentir! ou estaria ainda a dormir depois da noitada a ver os grandes tugas )... Depois durante a tarde ameaçou mas nada (para não variar)...*
> 
> *Situação Actual:
> 
> ...




Hehe se calhar nao notei nada porque devia tar a tomar banho mas a unica chuva registada que tenho é entre as 6h e 7h 1 mm  .

Por aqui tarde de céu muito nublado e assim se mantêm.

A minha máxima foi de 16.9ºC (12:19) agora estou com 11.6ºC e humidade em 40%.

A pressão está nos 1013hpa tá a subir   

O vento está fraco/moderado.


----------



## Minho (26 Mar 2007 às 21:56)

Esta noite caso céu fique pouco nublado podemos ter umas mínimas interessantes


----------



## dj_alex (26 Mar 2007 às 22:19)

Flaviense21 disse:


> *Olá a todos! Hoje esteve um dia abafado por cá! Chegou mesmo a cair alguns aguaceiros e com alguma intensidade! Quando ia para Lx para a faculdade por volta das 13:45 chovia com intensidade na zona de Queluz, (o Mário não me deixa mentir! ou estaria ainda a dormir depois da noitada a ver os grandes tugas )... Depois durante a tarde ameaçou mas nada (para não variar)...*
> 
> *Situação Actual:
> 
> ...



Para que é que é isso tão colorido???Não dá para manter os posts a preto???


----------



## Gerofil (26 Mar 2007 às 22:33)

Olá; alguém me explica como posso carregar fotos do computador directamente para o Fórum sem ter necessidade de fazer o seu alojamento noutro sítio? Estou um pouco decepcionado por essa contrariedade …
Agradeço imenso.
DADOS DE ESTREMOZ (22h25):
Pressão – 1016 hpa (com tendência para subir)
Temperatura actual: 11,1 ºC


----------



## Minho (26 Mar 2007 às 23:01)

Gerofil disse:


> Olá; alguém me explica como posso carregar fotos do computador directamente para o Fórum sem ter necessidade de fazer o seu alojamento noutro sítio? Estou um pouco decepcionado por essa contrariedade …
> Agradeço imenso.
> DADOS DE ESTREMOZ (22h25):
> Pressão – 1016 hpa (com tendência para subir)
> Temperatura actual: 11,1 ºC



O Fórum não tem activa a opção de alojamento de fotos... Tem que ser mesmo noutro sítio... Neste post (http://www.meteopt.com/showthread.php?t=256) está a informação como alojar fotos noutro host e publicar no Fórum


----------



## Daniel Vilão (26 Mar 2007 às 23:30)

Continuação de boa noite a todos...

_Dados meteorológicos actuais nesta região (23:30h):_

Temperatura do ar: *9,7 ºC*
Humidade relativa: *72 %*
Pressão atmosférica: *1014 hPa* (a subir a bom ritmo)  
Vento: *Moderado* (22 km/h de NNO)


----------



## miguel (27 Mar 2007 às 00:45)

Boa noite por aqui vou com 10,9ºC promete ser uma noite fresca pressão a subir agora 1013hpa e a meio da tarde tive 1007hpa upa upa lol e pronto a actividade convectiva maior seria segunda feira já passou por aqui ficou aquém do que esperava acabei por ver muito mais no domingo por aqui!!


----------



## Kraliv (27 Mar 2007 às 01:11)

Boas...dorminhocos 

 Enganei-me  
Agora não é assim  , daqui a pouco pareço o Sanxito com horários nocturnos.


Choveu cá pela _Ravessa_, 13mm foi o registo até às 23.00h.
A Pressão baixou até aos 1010hPa e desde as 18.00h que está em subida.


Actual:
Temp. 7.6ºC
Humid. 88%
Pressão 1014hPa
Vento 4.3km/h NW



Agora caminha, que já não falta muito para vir dar os bons dias


----------



## Daniel Vilão (27 Mar 2007 às 01:16)

Últimos dados por hoje:

_Dados meteorológicos actuais nesta região (01:15h):_
Temperatura do ar: 7,8 ºC (idêntica à da mesma hora de ontem)
Humidade relativa: 76 %
Pressão atmosférica: 1015 hPa (e continua a subir !)  
Vento: Fraco (9 km/h de NO)

Boa noite a todos, despeço-me por hoje...


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (27 Mar 2007 às 01:40)

*Boa noite! Vinha agora de Lx para Sintra e chovia, mas já parou!

Situação Actual:

Pressão: 1014 Hpa
Temp: 12.8
Humidade: 53%
Vento: Fraco

By: Márcio Santos
My Space: www.marciosantos21.spaces.live.com*


----------



## Sanxito (27 Mar 2007 às 04:32)

Kraliv disse:


> Boas...dorminhocos
> 
> Enganei-me
> Agora não é assim  , daqui a pouco pareço o Sanxito com horários nocturnos.
> ...



Boas pessoal, o KRALIV veio muito cedo ,Agora sim é hora de dizer até mais logo...
Por aki sigo com 11,1ºc e algumas nuvens...
Resto de boa noite a todos até o KRALIV aparecer a dar os bons dias...


----------



## Kraliv (27 Mar 2007 às 08:30)

Agora é que vai ser  

Bom dia...dorminhocos 

Manhã fresca por aqui com a Temp. descendo aos 4.4ºC pelas 7.34h.


Actual:

Temp. 7.8ºC
Humid. 87%
Pressão 1015hPA
Vento 6.1km/h NW



até logo


----------



## redragon (27 Mar 2007 às 09:23)

Actual:
Temp. 10.2ºC
Humid. 65%
Pressão 970hPA


----------



## tcpor (27 Mar 2007 às 09:39)

Neste momento, em Matosinhos:
Temperatura: 8ºC  
Temperatura sentida (aparente): 10ºC
Nebulosidade: 45%
Humidade: 100%  
Visibilidade: 8 km
Temperatura do vento: 7ºC
Velocidade do vento: 3 km/h
Direcção do vento: Norte
Pressão: 1020 hPA

E é tudo.

Abraços,


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (27 Mar 2007 às 10:00)

Bons dias...

VRSA

Ceu pouco nublado, com alguns restos do festival de ontem!!

Temp_actual: 12.0Cº

Previsao...--Pasmaceira!!  


Ontem foi mesmo em grande!!  foi pena nao ter havido mais no resto do dia!!


----------



## mocha (27 Mar 2007 às 10:07)

]ToRnAdO[;32686 disse:
			
		

> Bons dias...
> 
> VRSA
> 
> ...



sorte a tua, por aqui so apareceu uma nuvem ou outra mais carregada, que originou apenas uns pingos   
e hoje o ceu ta nublado 12ºC

p.s ainda não foi desta k fui ao LIDL


----------



## Serrano (27 Mar 2007 às 10:16)

Pelas 09 horas, no meu posto de observação, estavam 5 graus, tendo-se registado uma temperatura mínima de 4 graus. Ontem, cerca das 17 horas, verificou-se queda de granizo.


----------



## Dan (27 Mar 2007 às 10:20)

Céu com muito poucas nuvens e 8,2ºC.

Mínima de 1,2ºC esta manhã.


----------



## Kraliv (27 Mar 2007 às 10:42)

mocha disse:


> sorte a tua, por aqui so apareceu uma nuvem ou outra mais carregada, que originou apenas uns pingos
> e hoje o ceu ta nublado 12ºC
> 
> p.s *ainda não foi desta k fui ao LIDL*





 

Ainda podes ir  

Começou ontem, deve ser até 5ªFeira  


cumps


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (27 Mar 2007 às 10:48)

Bom dia Pessoal. Espero que estejam todos bem . Devido ao meu trabalho tenho andado um pouco ausente aqui do forum. Mas cá estou eu logo da manhã para dar as minhas informações.

Hoje o dia amanheceu na Lagoa e na Cidade de Ponta Delgada com céu pouco nublado ou mesmo limpo em algumas zonas, aqui na Ribeira Chã onde trabalho tem um pouco mais de nuvens.

Devido á falta de nuvens registei uma minima interessante de 9,7º


----------



## Daniel Vilão (27 Mar 2007 às 11:06)

Bom dia...
Hoje a mínima por aqui foi de 7,6 ºC e o dia começa já muito nublado.


----------



## Mário Barros (27 Mar 2007 às 11:15)

Por aqui noite relativamente calma com céu muito nublado e assim se mantêm.

A minha minima foi de 8.8ºC (5:43) agora estou com 13.5ºC e humdiade em 42%.

A pressão está cheia de força numa subida rápida encontra-se em 1016hpa.

O vento está fraco.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (27 Mar 2007 às 11:38)

Há pouco não me lembrei de dizer, mas se alguém estiver interessado, pode neste link consultar as médias das máximas e mínimas de cada mês, assim como a temperatura média mensal e média anual desta região.
Foram alguns anos de estudo para poder proporcionar este trabalho final.

Trata-se de um estudo feito por mim desde o início de 2004 até ao fim de 2006 onde estão contidas as temperaturas médias de cada mês relativas à Vila de Moscavide.

http://moscavide.com.sapo.pt/MeteoPro2004.doc


_Observações neste momento:_

Temperatura do ar: *14,7 ºC*
Humidade relativa: *72 %*
Vento: *Moderado (22 km/h de NNO)*
Pressão atmosférica: *1016 hPa (a subir)*


----------



## Mago (27 Mar 2007 às 14:16)

Ola Pessoal
Por aqui a minima desceu até 3,1ºC, e já chegou aos 12,3ºC
Agora sigo com 10ºC, 1015hpa
Céu muito nublado com algumas abertas.


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (27 Mar 2007 às 15:19)

VRSA

Ceu com cumulos

Temp_actual: 20.1Cº

Vento Fresco!!


----------



## Gerofil (27 Mar 2007 às 16:36)

Por Estremoz vamos tendo 15,1 ºC neste momento (16h30). A temperatura mínima de hoje foi de 4,5 ºC (7h36).
Entretanto penso já ter resolvido o problema das imagens; irei criar um blog específico apenas para fotografias e imagens e depois faço o seu carregamento aqui para o Forum.


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (27 Mar 2007 às 17:06)

Boa tarde, pela de São Miguel o céu está de vários tipos Por exemplo, aqui na Ribeira Chã, onde me encontro a trabalhar, está muito nublado, embora com abertas, estando encoberto nos montes que circundam a freguesia. Segundo informações, tanto na Lagoa como em Ponta Delgada o céu está com poucas nuvens e o sol tem brilhado intensamente durante este dia.

Ponta Delgada 17º e Nordeste 15º


----------



## Dan (27 Mar 2007 às 18:13)

Céu com algumas nuvens e 10,4ºC.

Apesar do sol, o dia até foi frasco. 

Extremos de hoje: 1,2ºC / 12,2ºC


----------



## miguel (27 Mar 2007 às 18:16)

Em Setubal mínima de 9,9ºC...máxima do dia 16,2ºC bem menos que ontem que tive 18,4ºc...a esta hora vou com 14,7ºC e 1013hpa céu limpo.


----------



## Sanxito (27 Mar 2007 às 19:26)

Boa tarde pessoal, por aki sigo com algum vento e 14,4ºc ...


----------



## Minho (27 Mar 2007 às 19:41)

Braga

Céu nublado a pouco nublado
Max/Min 16,4/5,7ºC


Temp. Actual: 12,2ºC


----------



## Daniel Vilão (27 Mar 2007 às 22:08)

Boa noite a todos...
O dia começou muito nublado com uma temperatura mínima de 7,6 ºC.
Todavia, ao longo da tarde a nebulosidade foi desaparecendo, registando-se 20,5 ºC de temperatura máxima (15:20h).


_Observações neste momento:_

Temperatura do ar: *9,2 ºC*
Humidade relativa: *77 %*
Vento:* Fraco (13 km/h de NO)*
Pressão atmosférica:* 1016 hPa (constante)*
Nebulosidade: *Céu pouco nublado*


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (27 Mar 2007 às 23:01)

Dia bonito de Primavera hoje pela capital!

Dados actuais:

Céu Encuberto e chuva
Temperatura: 12.3ºC
Pressão: 1015 Hpa
Humidade: 55%
Vento Fraco


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (27 Mar 2007 às 23:16)

Boa noite a todos. Dia Excelente aqui em São Miguel, embora algumas zonas tivessem céu nublado. Neste momento aqui em Santa Cruz da Lagoa o céu está pouco nublado e a temperatura é de 13,3º e 69% de humidade

Valores minimos e máximos registados hoje na minha estação:
9,7º/27,2º


----------



## Kraliv (27 Mar 2007 às 23:52)

Boa noite meteoloucos  


Mín. e Máx. registados aqui pela Ravessa:


Temp
Min 4.4ºC (6.34h)
Máx 21.3ºC (13.05)

Humid
Min 39%
Máx 92%

Pressão
Mín 1013hPa
Máx 1016hPa

Vento
Raj. Máx 34.2 (12.51h)´

Windchill
-2.7ºC (6.03h)



Até mais logo


----------



## Daniel Vilão (28 Mar 2007 às 00:26)

Últimas informações por hoje...


_Observações neste momento:_

Temperatura do ar: *9,4 ºC *(subiu 0,2 ºC desde há pouco  sinal de que a temperatura não deverá descer muito esta noite)
Humidade relativa: *82 %*
Vento: *Fraco* (4 km/h - variável)
Pressão atmosférica: *1015 hPa* (desceu ligeiramente)
Nebulosidade: *Céu muito nublado*

Boa noite a todos...


----------



## Kraliv (28 Mar 2007 às 01:00)

Boas outra vez  



Dados actuais:

Temp. 7.9ºC
Humid. 79%
Pressão 1015hPa
Vento 8.2km/h NW



O céu está muito nublado

 








Bom dia... *Sanxito*


----------



## Sanxito (28 Mar 2007 às 01:58)

Kraliv disse:


> Boas outra vez
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bom noite kraliv, e a todos os outros tmb... 
Isto por aki tá mexido,começou a chuviscar pelas 23h00 e só parou agora, mas ainda foi suficiente pra criar poças de água...
Quanto á temp segue nos 12,2ºc...


----------



## Kraliv (28 Mar 2007 às 08:14)

Bom dia...  seus dorminhocos 
 


Manhã limpa por cá e com algum ventinho.

A Temp desceu aos 5.3ºC pelas 4.41h.


Actual:

Temp. 7.4ºC
Humid. 80%
Pressão 1014hPa
Vento 21.4km/h NW


 



*@Mocha*, afinal agora que tens uma "station" sabemos menos dados teus   Onde é que tu andas rapariga


----------



## tcpor (28 Mar 2007 às 09:20)

Condições climatéricas em Matosinhos:

Temperatura actual: 7ºC  
Temperatura aparente (sentida): 10ºC
Nebulosidade: 35% (Céu parcialmente limpo)
Vento: 0 km/h
Visibilidade: 9 km
Pressão Atmosférica: 1020 hPa

Um dia ensolarado mas frio... Típico de Março.  

Abraços,


----------



## Dan (28 Mar 2007 às 10:10)

4,1ºC e céu nublado.

Mínima de -0,8ºC esta manhã.


----------



## Mário Barros (28 Mar 2007 às 10:53)

Ontem á noite nao pude dar os dados da tarde por isso agora dou os da noite e de ontem á tarde  

Por aqui ontem foi uma tarde de céu muito nublado e algum vento a minha máxima foi de 14.9ºC á noite cairam umas pingas mas nada assim de muito intenso ao ponto até de nem se chegarem a resgistar a minha minima foi de 9.7ºC.

Agora estou com 13.1ºC a subir a um bom ritmo e a humidade em 43%.

A pressão está nos 1016hpa tem estado um pouco irregular.

O vento está fraco com algumas rajadas moderadas.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (28 Mar 2007 às 11:43)

Bom dia a todos...  
Por aqui chuviscou durante a noite, e durante um bom bocado...
De qualquer forma, a temperatura não desceu abaixo dos 7,3 ºC e agora o céu está pouco nublado, e o vento está calmo.
Ainda assim isso não significa que não possa chover hoje, ainda que o I.M. diga que o céu nunca irá ficar sequer muito nublado, quanto mais chegar a chover (vamos confiar, eles são técnicos).


----------



## Mago (28 Mar 2007 às 12:24)

Bom dia..
Por aqui a temperatura está na casa dos 10ºC, a mínima andou pelos 4,2ºC
1015hpa
Céu com algumas nuvens e sol.


----------



## miguel (28 Mar 2007 às 12:37)

Boas..por aqui pela segunda noite a mínima foi de 9,9ºC choveu ao inicio da madrugada também por aqui mas foi pouco...agora o céu está pouco nublado e a temperatura nos 14,9ºC e 1015hpa.


----------



## Serrano (28 Mar 2007 às 14:13)

Céu muito nublado na Covilhã, mas até agora sem precipitação, marcando o termómetro 13 graus na zona baixa da cidade. Parece que para o final da semana existe a possibilidade da Serra receber alguma neve.


----------



## Bruno Campos (28 Mar 2007 às 14:19)

No porto acabou de dar uma chuveirada!


----------



## Daniel Vilão (28 Mar 2007 às 17:37)

O céu chegou a estar quase limpo...a temperatura máxima foi de 19,8 ºC.
Neste momento o céu está pouco nublado e estão 13,6 ºC.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (28 Mar 2007 às 19:20)

Por cá céu muito carregado e já chuviscou!

Temp: 15.9ºC
Humidade: 49%
Pressão: 1017 Hpa...

Pela primeira vez hoje gostei um pouco mais de ever a meteo na RTP 1, gostei de ver o Sr. Teso (salvo seja) a dar a previsão da neve no norte do País em que enumerou várias serras, onde ela caíria hoje! Passo a citar: Soajo, Peneda, Gerês, Larouco, Montesinho... GOSTEI!

Amigos Brigantinos caiu algo em Montesinho???


----------



## Daniel Vilão (28 Mar 2007 às 19:59)

Boa noite a todos...

_Panorama do estado de tempo às 20h:_

Temperatura do ar: *11,1 ºC*
Humidade: *67%*
Pressão atmosférica: *1017 hPa*
Vento: *Moderado (33 km/h de NNO) (chegou a atingir 50 km/h durante a tarde)*

Temperatura máxima e mínima de hoje: *19,8 ºC / 7,3 ºC*


----------



## Dan (28 Mar 2007 às 20:07)

Flaviense21 disse:


> Por cá céu muito carregado e já chuviscou!
> 
> Temp: 15.9ºC
> Humidade: 49%
> ...



Deve ter caido. Estive hoje na Sanábria e lá, aos 1400m, já havia um pouco neve no solo. Montesinho tem mais de 1400m, também deve ter recebido alguma coisa.


----------



## Dan (28 Mar 2007 às 20:08)

Céu com poucas nuvens e 7,4ºC.

Extremos de hoje: -0,8ºC / 10,4ºC


----------



## redragon (28 Mar 2007 às 20:28)

Em Elvas:


Temp: 12.1ºC
Humidade: 64%
Pressão: 973 Hpa

Começou agora a chuviscar


----------



## Mário Barros (28 Mar 2007 às 21:55)

Por aqui tarde de céu muito nublado e assim se mantêm ainda chegaram a cair umas pingas ao fim da tarde mas nada de especial.

Tive máxima de 15.2ºC (15:25) agora estou com 12.4ºC e humidade em 56%.

A pressão está nos 1018hpa.

O vento tem estado fraco/moderado.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (28 Mar 2007 às 22:13)

*Situação Actual:*
Noites ventosa pela região de Lisboa o que implica alguma sensação de frio e desconforto! Acabei de fazer a CREL e apanhei alguns aguaceiros fortes...

*Assim por cá:*
*Pressão em recuperação: 1018 Hpa
Humidade de 50%
Temperatura: 14.1ºC
Vento: Moderado*

Com a pressão a subir a este ritmo amanha teremos certamente um dia mais calmo e mais agradável, contuda a partir de sexta o tempo se agravará a começar pela região norte... E eu que queria fazer a minha primeira praia do ano no Algarve no sábado!   Vamos aguardar!


----------



## Minho (28 Mar 2007 às 22:13)

Braga

Dia de alguns aguaceiros.

Max/Min 13,0/6,2ºC (temperatura máxima 3ºC mais baixa do que ontem...)

Temp. Actual: 10,5ºC


Imagem de hoje:


----------



## Minho (28 Mar 2007 às 22:16)

redragon disse:


> Em Elvas:
> 
> 
> Temp: 12.1ºC
> ...



Viva redragon!

Tens a pressão mal calibrada. 973hPa ao nível do mar era uma valente tempestade  
Tens de acertar a estação com a pressão ao nível do mar.


----------



## miguel (28 Mar 2007 às 22:57)

Por aqui tive máxima de 16,6ºC...neste momento tenho 11,9ºC e 1017hpa céu muito nublado e chuviscou a pouco


----------



## Mário Barros (28 Mar 2007 às 22:59)

Por aqui começou á pouco a chuviscar com alguma intensidade o vento sopra moderado de norte estou com 10.8ºC e humidade em 76% a subir com uma rapidez total.


----------



## Kraliv (28 Mar 2007 às 23:24)

Minho disse:


> Viva redragon!
> 
> Tens a pressão mal calibrada. 973hPa ao nível do mar era uma valente tempestade
> Tens de acertar a estação com a pressão ao nível do mar.




Boa noite pessoal,



Pois  é redragon, nem mais, a Pressão estará agora (23.10h) pelos 1017hPa aqui pela zona.

*@redragon*: Tens na traseira da estação um botão no canto superior direito, carregas nele cerca de 3s até começarem a piscar os nºs da Pressão..depois com os botões + e - acertas ao valor correcto no momento (pode ver na página do IM..se funcionar  )

 

Mas não é só a tua que está _desorientada_, reparem aqui:







   




Bem, aqui ela _Ravessa_ o céu está muito nublado, mas sem precipitação neste momento.

Temp. 9.9ºC
Humid. 76 %
Pressão 1017hPa
Vento 5.7km/h NW


 



E a *mocha*...alguém a viu??


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (28 Mar 2007 às 23:37)

Boa noite a todos. Nos próximos dias vou andar um pouco ausente, pois estou a participar no Congresso da BAD (Bibliotecários Arquivistas e Documentalistas), tem a ver com a minha area  . Mas mesmo assim dou cá uma passadela para dar os meus dados.

Hoje por aqui tivemos céu muito nublado, mas com algumas boas abertas e sem percipitação. As temperaturas na minha estação variaram entre os 13º de minima e os 26º de máxima.

Neste momento sigo com 15,2º


----------



## Daniel Vilão (29 Mar 2007 às 00:10)

Continuação de boa noite a todos...

_Panorama do estado de tempo às 00:10h:_

Temperatura do ar: *8,6 ºC*
Humidade:* 88%*
Pressão atmosférica: *1019 hPa (a subir a bom ritmo)*
Vento: *Moderado (20 km/h de NNO) (chegou a atingir 50 km/h durante a tarde)*
Temperatura máxima e mínima de hoje: *19,8 ºC / 7,3 ºC*

Até amanhã...


----------



## Fil (29 Mar 2007 às 00:48)

Por aqui tenho neste momento 4,0ºC, 63% e 1020 hPa com céu limpo. Os extremos do dia foram 2,7ºC / 10,2ºC.


----------



## Santos (29 Mar 2007 às 02:01)

Bom Dia,

Por aqui estamos com 10.6ºC, céu bastante nublado, aliás tem chovido com alguma generosidade e a pressão 1019 Hpa.


----------



## redragon (29 Mar 2007 às 09:00)

Ok, Ok é o que faz ser novo nestas andanças...vou corrigir a situação.





Kraliv disse:


> Boa noite pessoal,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## tcpor (29 Mar 2007 às 09:14)

Dados climatéricos actuais, em Matosinhos:

Temperatura: 7ºC
Temperatura aparente (sentida): 9ºC
Nebulosidade: 0%
Humidade: 100%
Velocidade do Vento: 9 km/h
Direcção do Vento: NNE
Temperatura do Vento: 5ºC  
Visibilidade: 19 km
Pressão Atmosférica: 1020 mBa

E é tudo por agora! 

Abraços,


----------



## Bruno Campos (29 Mar 2007 às 10:12)

tcpor disse:


> Dados climatéricos actuais, em Matosinhos:
> 
> Temperatura: 7ºC
> Temperatura aparente (sentida): 9ºC
> ...




Cuidado!!!  
Ainda vais ser crucificado com esses dados CLIMATéRICOS


----------



## tcpor (29 Mar 2007 às 10:16)

Bruno Campos disse:


> Cuidado!!!
> Ainda vais ser crucificado com esses dados CLIMATéRICOS



Então porquê?


----------



## Daniel Vilão (29 Mar 2007 às 10:40)

Bom dia a todos...
A temperatura mínima por aqui foi de *8,6 ºC*.
Agora o céu apresenta-se *completamente limpo*, o vento está *fraco* e a pressão atmosférica situa-se nos *1022 hPa*(a subir bastante) e a humidade relativa nos *67 %*.
Neste momento a temperatura é de *18,1 ºC*.


----------



## Mário Barros (29 Mar 2007 às 11:07)

Por aqui noite de céu muito nublado (alguma chuva ao todo 1 mm estas quantidades dão cabo de mim  ) agora o céu encontra-se pouco nublado.

A minha minima foi de 10.3ºC (1:01) isto porque choveu se não a minima seria de cerca de 12ºC agora estou com 13.5ºC e humidade em 45%.

A pressão já comça a chatear com tanta subida encontra-se em 1022hpa e vamos lá ver se fica por aqui.

O vento está fraco/moderado até agora rajada máxima registada é de 31.7 km/h (6:01).


----------



## Mago (29 Mar 2007 às 12:14)

Bom dia,
Aqui pelos meus lados tivemos uma minima de 2,9ºC bem fresquinho, a pressão já subiu para 1020hpa

A temperatura actual está em 10,8ºC, 
céu pouco nublado


----------



## Dan (29 Mar 2007 às 12:51)

Céu com poucas nuvens e 13,9ºC.

Mínima de 0,0ºC.


----------



## miguel (29 Mar 2007 às 13:16)

Olá por aqui mínima na casa dos 10ºC, agora vou com 15,6ºC e 1020hpa céu com algumas nuvens...


----------



## Mário Barros (29 Mar 2007 às 13:46)

Aqui céu pouco nublado.

Estão 15.4ºC lá fora  e humidade em 35%.

A pressão está nos 1022hpa.

O vento está fraco.


----------



## Mário Barros (29 Mar 2007 às 20:49)

Por aqui foi uma tarde de céu pouco nublado.

A minha máxima foi de 15.8ºC (14:10) agora estou com 11.7ºC e humidade em 58%.

A pressão parece ter estabilizado nos 1022hpa.

O vento está fraco/moderado rajada máxima até agora 38.2 km/h (15:06)


----------



## miguel (29 Mar 2007 às 21:04)

Por aqui a máxima foi de 17,2ºC...agora tenho 12,4ºC e 1021hpa...


----------



## Daniel Vilão (29 Mar 2007 às 22:10)

Boa noite a todos.
Por cá o céu está parcialmente nublado, mas esteve limpo durante a tarde.
A temperatura mínima hoje foi de *8,6ºC* (1:15h) e a máxima de *23,3 ºC* (registada às 15h).


_Agora, o estado do tempo é o seguinte:_

Temperatura do ar: *9,7 ºC*
Humidade relativa: *77 %*
Pressão atmosférica: *1023 hPa*
Vento: *Moderado (37 km/h de NNO)*


----------



## Minho (29 Mar 2007 às 22:51)

Braga

Dia de céu nublado a pouco nublado.

Max/Min 17,7/5,8ºC

Temp. Actual: 10,6ºC


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (29 Mar 2007 às 22:58)

Dia bonito na capital...  

*A situação tende agora a degradar-se... Já se esperam aguacueiros para amanha apartir do fim do dia... *

Situação Actual:

Temperatura: 11.4ºC
Humidade: 56%
Pressão: 1023 Hpa
Vento moderado NW


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (29 Mar 2007 às 23:20)

Boa noite! Hoje pela cidade de Ponta Delgada, tivemos um dia com céu muito nublado, mais do que ontem, mas sem chuva. Na minha estação na Santa Cruz da Lagoa resistei os valores 14,6º/27,8º actualmente sigo com 17,2º

PS: A partir de segunda feira voltarei a ser mais assiduo no forum  O congresso onde estou acaba amanhã


----------



## Mário Barros (29 Mar 2007 às 23:28)

Por aqui céu pouco nublado.

Estou com 10.9ºC e humidade em 60%.

A pressão subiu mais 1 ponto  encontra-se em 1023hpa.

O vento tem estado fraco/moderado vindo de norte a nortada tá visto que não quer parar


----------



## miguel (29 Mar 2007 às 23:57)

Aqui vou neste momento com 10,8ºC e 1023hpa...


----------



## Daniel Vilão (29 Mar 2007 às 23:58)

Continuação de boa noite a todos...são as últimas informações por hoje.


_Estado de tempo actual:_

Temperatura do ar: *8,5 ºC*
Humidade relativa: *77 %*
Pressão atmosférica: *1024 hPa (a subir)*
Vento: *Fraco/Moderado (24 km/h de NNO)*

Até amanhã !


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (30 Mar 2007 às 01:01)

Situação Actual:

*Céu limpo...
Temperatura: 10.0ºC (igual nas minhas duas estações)
Pressão: 1023 Hpa
Humidade: 58%
Vento Fraco NW*


Boas Noites a todos!


----------



## Mago (30 Mar 2007 às 01:02)

Temperatura actual: 6,5ºC
Pressão: 1023hpa
Céu limpo


----------



## Sanxito (30 Mar 2007 às 04:58)

Boa noite ou bom dia pessoal, é á vontade de cada um... Pro KRALIV k vem daki a pouco dar a alvorada é bom dia de certeza... 
Por aki sigo com o céu limpo e sem vento, a temp segue mais baixa do que tem sido habitual nestas ultimas noites, está nos 8,2ºc...
Até mais logo...


----------



## Kraliv (30 Mar 2007 às 08:30)

Bom dia seus meteoloucos  



Madrugada fresca aqui pela _Ravessa_. A Temp. era de 4.6ºC às 7.30H e o céu algo nublado.

Actual:

Temp. 7.1ºC
Humid. 88%
Pressão 1024hPA
Vento 11.2km/h NW



Vamos lá _acabar_ com esta Sexta 
e votos de bom FDS


----------



## Mário Barros (30 Mar 2007 às 08:44)

Por aqui noite de céu pouco nublado agora encontra-se muito nublado e ameaçador.

A minha minima foi de 8.5ºC (6:24) agora estou com 11.9ºC e humidade em 45%.

A pressão subiu mais 2 pontos e encontra-se em 1023hpa.

O vento está fraco.


----------



## tcpor (30 Mar 2007 às 10:21)

Mais um dia, mais uma volta, mais uma situação de estado de tempo:

Temperatura: 10ºC
Temperatura aparente (sentida): 12ºC
Humidade: 76%
Nebulosidade: 95%
Velocidade do Vento: 8 km/h
Direcção do Vento: ESE
Temperatura do Vento: 8ºC
Visibilidade: 8 km
Pressão Atmosférica: 1020 mBa

A probabilidade de aguaceiros é forte. Vai chover!  

Abraços,


----------



## Daniel Vilão (30 Mar 2007 às 11:58)

Bom dia a todos.
Por agora o céu encontra-se muito nublado, mas poderá dissipar-se esta nebulosidade durante a tarde.
A temperatura mínima parece ter sido de *7,3 ºC*.

A temperatura máxima para hoje deverá rondar os *20/21 ºC* nesta região, pois está um pouco afastada do centro de Lisboa, e devido a isso as noites neste local são, por vezes, 1 ºC mais frias que em Lisboa, e os dias parecem ser cerca de 1 ºC mais quentes do que em Lisboa/Aeroporto.
Esta região apresenta, portanto, uma amplitude térmica superior à da cidade de Lisboa, pois não está tão submetida a esse calor artificial de poluição.


_Dados actuais:_

Temperatura do ar: *17,4 ºC*
Humidade relativa: *63 %*
Pressão atmosférica: *1024 hPa*
Vento: *Fraco/Moderado (20 km/h de NO)*


----------



## Daniel Vilão (30 Mar 2007 às 12:19)

Fica aqui uma imagem desta freguesia. As matas circundantes permitem também esse mesmo efeito nas temperaturas, assim como humedecem este ar. Ainda assim não sei se será considerado um Microclima, pois as diferenças de temperatura são apenas por volta dos 1 a 2 ºC em relação a Lisboa, mas as amplitudes térmicas em Moscavide chegam a ser 2 ºC superiores às de Lisboa.
O centro da cidade de Lisboa dista pelo menos 10 km deste local.


----------



## miguel (30 Mar 2007 às 12:47)

Olá  por Setúbal a mínima foi de  9,2ºC céu limpo...neste momento tenho 14,0ºC e 1022hpa céu pouco nublado mas poderá aumentar a nebulosidade para o final do dia!!


----------



## martinus (30 Mar 2007 às 13:55)

Começou agora a chover em Braga.


----------



## Serrano (30 Mar 2007 às 13:58)

Nuvens altas no céu da Covilhã, com 13 graus na zona baixa da cidade. Vamos esperando pela precipitação, que deverá ser de neve na Serra...


----------



## Mago (30 Mar 2007 às 17:02)

Boa tarde
Céu muito nublado por aqui apresentando actualmente uma temperatura de 9,3ºC.
1020hpa


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (30 Mar 2007 às 18:14)

Boa tarde a todos! Aqui por Santa Cruz de Lagoa o dia tem alternado entre o Muito Nublado e algumas abertas. Já caíram algumas gotas de água mas que nao deram nem para molhar o chão. 

A temperatura minima foi de 15,4 e a máxima registada até está hora foi de 25,2º. A temperatura tem vindo desde aí a descer e agora regista 21,9º


----------



## miguel (30 Mar 2007 às 18:31)

A máxima ficou nos 16,1ºC continua baixa para a época a temperatura o dia foi de sol e céu sempre pouco nublado mas como previa já está a ficar coberto e vai chover mais para a noite e madrugada!!  a temperatura actual é de 14,3ºC a pressão é de 1019hpa


----------



## Minho (30 Mar 2007 às 18:53)

Em Braga choveu durante toda a tarde com períodos moderados. Ainda agora continua a chover....

Max/Min 9,8/6,7ºC _Recorde da máxima mais baixa em todo o mês!_


----------



## Dan (30 Mar 2007 às 20:16)

Chuva e 6,9ºC.

Por aqui a chuva começou só depois das 16 horas.

Extremos do dia: 1,7ºC / 9,5ºC


----------



## Sanxito (30 Mar 2007 às 20:24)

Boas pessoal, por aki o céu está nublado e a temperatura segue nos 13,4ºc ...


----------



## Daniel Vilão (30 Mar 2007 às 21:57)

Boa noite a todos.
A temperatura máxima por aqui durante o dia de hoje não foi além dos 20,2 ºC.
O céu esteve muito nublado durante a maior parte do dia.
Agora estão 10,5 ºC.


----------



## Fil (31 Mar 2007 às 00:24)

Boas, no local onde a minha EMA pessoal se encontra tenho neste momento 6,3ºC, 86% e 1016 hPa. O céu está muito nublado e cairam durante o dia 1,4 mm. Os extremos foram 4,0ºC / 10,1ºC.


----------



## miguel (31 Mar 2007 às 00:45)

Bem vou indo com 12,8ºC e 1018hoa...

PS:subi de categoria sou um cumulonimbus


----------



## Mago (31 Mar 2007 às 01:01)

Boa Noite
Sigo com 6,6ºC e 1017hpa ( caiu bem a pressão)
Nevoeiro com algum chuvisco


----------



## Kraliv (31 Mar 2007 às 10:32)

Bom dia,


Muito nublado cá pela _Ravessa_. Tendo   de madrugada.

Registei 3.5mm de   até agora.


Actual:
Temp 15.0ºC
Humid. 74%
Pressão 1016hPa (baixou bastante desde ontem)
Vento 5.00km/h NW


----------



## Mário Barros (31 Mar 2007 às 11:26)

Por aqui ontem foi um dia de céu muito nulblado e noite assim se manteve a madrugada de hoje foi chuvosa  a manhã encontra-se com céu muito nublado acho que chuva só logo á noite.

A minha máxima ontem foi de 15.3ºC a minha minima desta noite de chuva foi de 10.5ºC (6:05) agora estou com 13.0ºC e humidade em 45%.

A pressão tanto desce rapidamente como sobe mas agora pende para a descida encontra-se em 1016hpa  

O vento tem está fraco/moderado desde o final da manhã de ontem.

Esta noite registei 6 mm chuva


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (31 Mar 2007 às 11:42)

VRSA

Chuveu moderadamente durante uma hora e meia!!

Acumulado: 3.0mm

Pressao: 1015.8

Temp: 17.2Cº

Agora ceu muito nublado e aguaceiros fracos e vento de SW!!


----------



## miguel (31 Mar 2007 às 11:51)

Boas...por aqui madrugada de chuva mas não sei dizer com que intensidade pois não vi nada zzzzz  a mínima foi de 11,5ºC...

Neste momento tenho céu muito nublado mas sol temperatura actual 15,0ºC pressão nos 1014hpa...


----------



## Minho (31 Mar 2007 às 12:25)

miguel disse:


> Bem vou indo com 12,8ºC e 1018hoa...
> 
> PS:subi de categoria sou um cumulonimbus



  Parabens! Agora já podes largar água em mais quantidade e fazer umas tentativas de tornados... eu ainda não consegui só uns pequenos funis   


Em Melgaço está uma temperatura interessante, 9,8ºC. Ainda não choveu desde ontem à noite e as hipóteses de que chova hoje parecem-me remotas....  A temperatura está basicamente a 1ºC para ter neve a partir dos 1000 metros


----------



## ACalado (31 Mar 2007 às 13:46)

boas por aqui tem estado a chover desde as 11h, deve ser neve acima dos 1200m pois por aqui tenho 8.6ºc e 1011ha  a web esta de novo online para quem quiser dar uma espreitadela


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (31 Mar 2007 às 19:10)

Por *Portimão* choveu um pouco pela madrugada, muito nublado pela tarde mas agora esta quase limpo! Está é muito vento, com muita sensação de frio acreditem!

*Portimão*:

Pressão: Em recuperação
Temperatura: 15.8ºC
Humidade: Média!

Há neve na serra??? 
Bom fim de semana!


----------



## Fil (31 Mar 2007 às 19:24)

Já estás em Portimão?  

Aqui não choveu nada durante todo o dia excepto aquele chuvisco miúdo durante a noite. A máxima foi de 13,2ºC e a mínima de 3,9ºC. Neste momento tenho 8,2ºC, 42% e 1015 com céu já pouco nublado...


----------



## redragon (31 Mar 2007 às 19:51)

por aquin aguaceiros intermitentes durante o dia inteiro.parece-me agora que vem ai uma chuvada.

temp:  13º
pressão: 1013


----------



## ACalado (31 Mar 2007 às 19:53)

por aqui ceu limpo com 9.1ºc e 1010ha


----------



## Minho (31 Mar 2007 às 20:25)

Em Melgaço, a temperatura subiu demasiado durante a tarde a além disso caiu um único aguaceiro de 5 minutos, por isso a neve obviamente foi uma miragem..

Temp actual: 9.6ºC


----------



## ACalado (31 Mar 2007 às 20:36)

boas por aqui começou agora a sentir-se um ventinho que tende a descer a temp. tenho 8.3ºc com 1010ha, noite fresquinha


----------



## Dan (31 Mar 2007 às 20:52)

6,4ºC e céu limpo.

Esta manhã era bem visível a neve mas montanhas a partir de 1400-1500m, mas à tarde a neve já tinha desaparecido quase toda.

Extremos do dia: 4,3ºC / 13,1ºC


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (31 Mar 2007 às 21:27)

Fil disse:


> Já estás em Portimão?
> 
> Aqui não choveu nada durante todo o dia excepto aquele chuvisco miúdo durante a noite. A máxima foi de 13,2ºC e a mínima de 3,9ºC. Neste momento tenho 8,2ºC, 42% e 1015 com céu já pouco nublado...



Hehehe Fil, eu não paro... Pa semana estou em Tras os Montes! Sempre com uma estação meteo na bagagem! Ainda fui à praia da Rocha mas a agua está gélida ainda, e está mto vento! Em Sagres o mar muito calminho!

Por cá: 14.4ºC


----------



## Dan (31 Mar 2007 às 23:22)

Acho que o mês de Abril vai começar com uma geada  

3,9ºC por aqui.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (31 Mar 2007 às 23:53)

Boa noite a todos.
Por cá o céu esteve pouco nublado durante a tarde, apresentando-se agora um pouco mais nublado, apesar de não estar coberto por completo.
A temperatura mínima hoje foi de *8,3 ºC* em Moscavide, enquanto que a máxima esteve pelos *18,9 ºC*.
Agora estão *9,2 ºC*.
Aproximam-se dias um pouco mais frios.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (31 Mar 2007 às 23:55)

Quem pretender pode visitar este site sobre a vila de Moscavide.
Este fala sobre a vila, e também sobre os seus pormenores geográficos, como o clima, assim como a temperatura actual na freguesia.

http://moscavide.com.sapo.pt


----------



## Sanxito (1 Abr 2007 às 05:00)

Boa noite pessoal... 
Por aki sigo com 11,2ºc e algum vento, o céu está pouco nublado...


----------



## Dan (1 Abr 2007 às 10:24)

3,5ºC e céu limpo.

Mínima de -2,8ºC (-3,2ºC na estação meteorológica)

Este é o valor mais baixo, para um mês de Abril, pelo menos desde 2001.


----------

